# Diplomatic Immunity--Preface: Vasha's Discovery



## Rystil Arden (Sep 2, 2005)

(OOC: This thread is for Vasha Springborne and only Vasha Springborne.  Other DI characters will have their own)

*Wraith's Folly lands gently in a sandy clearing near the small town of Zyldryn on Arris, far from the big cities it normally calls port, dropping off not its cargo, which will be heading to Barrydin, but a single woman who convinced the captain to make a detour for her, and her faithful dog.  Before long, it soars off again, leaving her at the nearest bit of civilisation to the place with all the awful memories...*

(OOC: Enter Vasha!)


----------



## Bront (Sep 2, 2005)

Vasha steps onto the ground of Arris with both relief and trepidation.  It has been years since she had set foot on what was once her home planet, and things were much different for her back then.

She smiles at Puddles as he looks happily around, likely filled with happier memories of his puppydom.  She meets his eyes wordlessly and starts to walk towards one of the taverns/inns in town, as that seems a likely place to start.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 2, 2005)

*As Vasha steps onto the planet, she can feel Arris around her, sensing that although she has become a Nymph since she left, Arris still remembers her, still loves her.*

*Vasha heads to the Parched Ruby, a small inn, though there isn't really any bigger in town, walking inside to see some of the clientele, mostly gem-miners by the look of them, talking amongst themselves and enjoying the drinks during the off-hours.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 2, 2005)

Vasha walks up to the bartender, has a seat, and smiles at him.  Puddles follows her in and lays at her feet.  "Hi" she says in a friendly voice.  "I'm looking for a few people, and was hoping you might know them.  You know anyone named Gralas or Vryrthak?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 2, 2005)

"Gralas?  Gralas Jurith?  Sure I've heard of him.  He hasn't shown his face in this town for years, though...Been roaming the wilds like a madman from what I hear."


----------



## Bront (Sep 3, 2005)

Vasha frowns a little bit at that, disapointed.  "Do you know where abouts he's been roaming?  I'd realy like to find him."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 3, 2005)

"Nope, not I, little lady," the bartender replies, "Maybe he doesn't want to be found..."


----------



## Bront (Sep 3, 2005)

Vasha sighs, somewhat disapointed.  She does look around to see if anyone in particular is taking notice of her conversation.  "Any chance you know someone who might know better at least?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 3, 2005)

"Well, there's been another lad around these parts asking around after old Gralas...don't remember his name, though perhaps he didn't give one.  Maybe he knows something we don't...who knows?"

*Looking around, Vasha notices a good number of the bar's patrons having turned towards her and smiling admiringly.  They don't seem to be admiring her for her conversation skills, though.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 3, 2005)

"Do you know where he was heading?  Or if he's still in town?"  She asks.  She smiles politely to everyone else in the bar.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 3, 2005)

"Well, he's staying in the inn, though if the past few days are any indication, I don't imagine he'll be back until nightfall or thereabouts."


----------



## Bront (Sep 3, 2005)

"Well, I guess I'll have to wait for him there.  Think you could at least describe him to me?" She asks sweetly.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 3, 2005)

"Why certainly, little lady.  He's pretty distinctive because he's not a Valsian, just like you.  So his hair is drab rather than a nice bright colour, and his eyes are blue like yours--actually, if you two were Valsians, the blue would mean you were one of those Ecomancers, but I've met folks from other worlds, so I know better."


----------



## Bront (Sep 3, 2005)

"Well, my father was Valsian." She says with a smile.  "Thank you, you've been quite helpfull." She stands up, and then remembers, "Oh, is there any place I find a bit of spring water?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 3, 2005)

"Heh, spring water?  On this desolate blasted planet?  Not around hereabouts anyway--at least not since they killed that Marrik fellow what was helping preserve that oasis they burned up.  A pity really.  He was a nice fellow, and he wasn't hurting anyone."


----------



## Bront (Sep 3, 2005)

Vasha is taken a bit aback, not expecting to hear of her father.  "What do you know of Marrik?" she asks, in a slightly waivering voice.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 3, 2005)

"Oh you know, he was an Ecomancer who lived hereabouts years back.  Not very popular with the Dragonlords, he was, and I guess his strong stand against them got him killed.  Bit of a local hero around these parts for a while though, though folks were afraid to admit it too loudly for fear of retribution--myself, I'm still sorry I never spoke up in his favour before he died...I would be sorry if he didn't know we appreciated what he did.  He kept up a nearby oasis, y'know?--and unlike some of the others what managed to pull off such a feat, he always let the townsfolk who would make the trek over there use the water and plants there for free.  I know that when my daughter was a wee baby, she was very sick, and she surely would have died if not for an herb that grew in Marrik's oasis.  Sorry if I bore you with old tales, little lady."


----------



## Bront (Sep 3, 2005)

"No, it's not boring at all." She says, smiling while whiping a tear away from her eye.  "That's what I'm here about actualy, to learn more about him and what happened to him. You see, I'm his daughter."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 3, 2005)

"Oh, you're little Vasha?" the man asks, as his eyes widen a bit in surprise, "But what happened to your hair?--Did you dye it?  You should be careful, though...the Dragonlords may try to hurt you on account of your pa."


----------



## Bront (Sep 3, 2005)

Vasha blushes at being called little, "I've following in my mother's footsteps as much as my father's.  It's strengthened my connection with the land, as I can feel the love of Arris stronger than before.  And I don't think the dragonlords will be much of a problem since you didn't even know who I was till I told you.  I'll just try to be as discrete about it as I can."  She says with a smile.  "But I was given two names to find out more about... Marrik, and Gralas was one of them.  I realy do hope I can find him, so I guess I'll have to find that man you were speaking of."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 3, 2005)

"He'll turn up tonight, sure enough, Miss Vasha," the innkeeper assures her, "But I wouldn't be too sure about pulling one over on the Dragonlords...they have eyes everywhere...though I guess that's the same attitude that made us wary of giving our support to Marrik before they got him..."


----------



## Bront (Sep 3, 2005)

"Well, I'll trust you to keep this our little secret then" She smiles.  "I'm sure you'll do what's right."

With that, she waves and walks out, Puddles following close behind.  She looks up at the sky, checking the time, and decides to take the long way around town to the inn, walking though the town, noding and smiling to the people.  Perhaps someone here might trigger a memory of her youth.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 3, 2005)

*It is perhaps halfway between Highsun and Firstdark, as Vasha and Puddles begin to walk through the town, smiling to the passing folk who smile back at her as she walks by.  Eventually, she hears a voice from behind:*

"Excuse me miss?"

*She turns to see a handsome young man with curly dark-brown hair and bright blue eyes smiling at her.*

"I'm afraid I haven't seen you around here recently.  Are you a traveler, like me?  Allow me to introduce myself, lovely lady, I am Bertram Lacouer."


----------



## Bront (Sep 3, 2005)

"Hello Bertram, I'm Vasha." She said with a smile.  "I just arived her actualy, but I think you're just the person I was looking for.  You've been looking for Gralas Jurith, haven't you?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 3, 2005)

"Ah, Vasha, what a lovely name--especially when you say it...it reminds me of a flowing spring of pure, clear water--something I sadly haven't seen since I reached this planet, unfortunately.  As for Gralas Jurith, you are well-informed.  I am indeed searching for him.  May I ask the reason for your interest, dear Vasha?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 3, 2005)

Vasha blushes a bit by the compliment.  "I'm looking for him as well.  The bartender at the Parched Ruby said you were looking for him, and I figured that perhaps we could help each other out."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 3, 2005)

"Ah, I see.  Well, a companion with whom to talk, particularly one so lovely, would certainly brighten up my search, and I'm sure it is safer in numbers.  It just so happens that I've picked up a lead, Vasha.  So, care to join me, then?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 3, 2005)

Vasha smiles and replies "I'd be delighted.  What is this lead?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 3, 2005)

"Why splendid!  Apparently, there's a Mojiin fellow who lives somewhere nearby who might be able to help me meet with Gralas, so I was going to purchase some supplies and then leave at night while the desert is cool."


----------



## Bront (Sep 3, 2005)

"Fantastic," Vasha exclaims. "That sounds promising.  I think I'm good on supplies, though I probably need a tent for travel.  And a good long bath would feel so good before the journy."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 3, 2005)

"A bath, eh?  Well, as I said, it isn't easy finding water in a place like this, but I do believe I have something that will do just the trick," Bertram replies, "As for the tent, you can use mine, and I'll just take a bedroll and sleep under the stars."


----------



## Bront (Sep 3, 2005)

"I know, and it so sad to see that." She says, though she perks up about something doing the trick.  "Well, if we're traveling at night, it's more a tent to sleep durring the day isn't it?  If it's big enough, I don't see why we couldn't share it."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 3, 2005)

"During the hottest part of the day, it would be nice to duck inside the tent, yes," Bertram agrees, "And I certainly wouldn't mind sharing if you don't find it to be an invasion of your privacy, Vasha...Ah the bath though.  I have two ways of going about it...the first might be unsatisfactory, and the second uses up a good deal of drinking water, so why don't you try the first and then move to the second if you like, eh?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 4, 2005)

"If there's enough space, it'd be cruel to ask you to stay outside in the sun." Vasha says "As for the bath, what did you have in mind?" she asks hopefully.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 4, 2005)

"Well, I can make some water with magic, and it should feel even more wonderful than a normal bath, but it will require me to maintain concentration.  The other choice is that I could use some of this."  

*He pulls out a pouch of fine powder, a large empty waterskin, and a small full waterskin.  He smiles and throws a pinch of powder into the big waterskin, and pours a few drops of water in as well, mixing it up.  Once hydrated with a bit of water, the powder expands into enough water to fill the larger waterskin.*

"See--dehydrated water!" he grins a bit and offers Vasha a drink.


----------



## Bront (Sep 4, 2005)

Vasha takes a sip, "Well, it's not spring water, but it's not bad." She smiles  "But you should save it for the desert, in case you need it.  I think I'll just have to make due.  I wouldn't think there'd be a place to bathe around here anyway now that I think about it" She sighs.  "Poor Arris, so used and abused, but rarely ever loved."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 4, 2005)

"Ah yes, so true.  I have heard the legends of the Mojiin that claim of all the bounteous love that Arris had for her children...a pity how they repaid her.  I can still conjure up the magic water for a bath if you'd like one.  Since it is nondrinkable anyway, it wouldn't really be a waste at all--it evaporates when I stop concentrating, you see."


----------



## Bront (Sep 4, 2005)

Vasha nods knowingly "Arris still loves all her children, however she can, but all she requires is love in return."  Vasha looks at him curiously "Well, I don't know how that'd feel, but I guess I can wait.  We should finish getting any supplies you need, and then we can discuss the bath further.  If we're leaving at night, rest might be good."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 4, 2005)

"Very well then.  I shall gather supplies and meet you at the Parched Ruby.  If you desire to save on funds, you can tell the innkeeper to give you my room to rest if you like."


----------



## Bront (Sep 4, 2005)

She smiles and says "That's sweet of you, thank you.  What room are you in?"

Once she knows where he's staying, she parts ways with the nice man for a bit and wanders back to the Parched Ruby.  She speaks to the inkeeper and tells him that Bertram Lacouer told her to use his room, and gives him the room number.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 4, 2005)

"I'm staying in Room Number 7--for good luck, you know?" Bertram winks as Vasha heads back to the Parched Ruby.

"Oh right, Bertram--that was his name!  Offlanders' names confuse me and they all start sounding the same.  Here, some might ask for proof, but I believe you Vasha, so I'll just give you the key."

*He reaches for a key on a large ring and hands it to Vasha.*

"Have a nice stay!"


----------



## Bront (Sep 4, 2005)

Vasha smiles and says "Thanks."  She makes her way up to the room and uses her key.  She looks around the room to see what kind of accomidations are here.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 4, 2005)

*The accomodations are sparse but sturdy and of good quality, and Bertram seems to have brought some amenities with him, particularly the bottle of good wine sitting on the table, as well as some travelling gear, including a rolled-up tent in the corner and a bedroll.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 4, 2005)

Vasha looks around, noting the likely absense of any kind of bath tub or other large basin.  She takes a little time to examine the tent before she sets down her haversack in the corner.  She giggles as she spots Puddles nosing through Bertram's pack, and calls him over.  She gives him a bit of water and food to tide him over, after which he finds a nice comfy cool spot to lay in.  She opens the window a bit to get a slight breeze and take in the Arris air.  

_Assuming there is no tub or large basin:_ Setting her things aside, she takes off her dress and fills the small washbowl with some water she summons.  She uses the washcloth to wash off, allowing her skin to soak in what water it can.  When she is done, she lays back on the bed, feeling the air blow over her body, and falls gently to sleep.

_Assuming there is a tub or large enough basin to soak in:_ She summons enough water to fill the tub, sheds her dress, and slides into the water.  While not natural sping water, it is refreshing to feel the water on her skin.  She slides back and relaxes, soaking in the tub as the breeze blows across the room.  She closes her eyes, and drifts off to sleep in the tub


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 4, 2005)

*There is indeed a bronze basin in the room, though it is not exactly clear what it is for.  Still, it is clean, and the thought of a bath is inviting, so she summons enough water to fill the tub, sheds her dress, and slides into the water. While not natural sping water, it is refreshing to feel the water on her skin. She slides back and relaxes, soaking in the tub as the breeze blows across the room. She closes her eyes, and drifts off to sleep in the tub...*

"Vasha, are you ready to wake up?" a voice calls out to her from the darkness, and her eyes come open, as she finds that she is lying on something very soft and wearing a light bath robe.  

*Looking underneath her, she notes that someone has added a soft down blanket and silk sheet to surround her and help mute any feeling of the hard bed beneath her.*

*Bertram sits in a chair in the other corner of the room, near Puddles, absently petting the big dog's head and mussing up his fur.  He is wearing stylish traveling clothes and carrying a large backpack, and the supplies that had been left around the room are nowhere to be seen.*

"What a sweet doggy, by the way," Bertram adds, "What's his name?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 4, 2005)

"Puddles" she smiles "He liked to jump in them and swim when he was a pup.  I think mom found the name humorous."

She stands up, drops the robe, and gets into her dress. while asking "So you're all packed and ready to go?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 4, 2005)

"Umm...yes," he replies, slightly distracted as Vasha changes her clothing, "I have everything I need right here in my backpack.  Puddles helped me sniff around for everything while you were asleep, isn't that right boy?"

"Anything else you need, or are we all set to find this Mojiin?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 4, 2005)

"I'm good, I've got enough supplies, and can refill them if needed."  she says.  "So, I'm ready to go." She says, smiling brightly, with a bit of excitement.

She scratches Puddles behind his ears "Good dog" she says to him.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 4, 2005)

"Very well then," Bertram says, gathering up the extra sheets and blankets he brought with him and stuffing them into his backpack, "Then I guess we should be off!"

*He opens the door and then extends his hand graciously:*

"After you, Lady Vasha."


----------



## Bront (Sep 4, 2005)

She smiles and walks downstairs and out of the inn.  Once they are booth out on the road, she asks "So, where exactly are we heading?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 4, 2005)

"According to what I've heard, there should be a Mojiin village a few day's travel to the south.  That's where we'll find our Mojiin friend."


----------



## Bront (Sep 5, 2005)

"Well, let's be off then."

Vasha, Puddles, and Bertram set off south.  Shortly after they leave town, Vasha asks "So, what brings you hear and why are you searching for Gralas?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 5, 2005)

"Oh, not much--I could ask the same of you, milady Vasha, actually.  He borrowed something from a friend of mine long ago, and I was wondering if I could get it back now."


----------



## Bront (Sep 5, 2005)

"Well, he knows a friend of my family's, and I'm hoping he can help me learn about what happened to him."  She says.  "The inkeeper said you're not from around here, where are you from?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 5, 2005)

"My family owns an estate on a small asteroid in the Lyradar Sphere.  How about you, milady?  My guess would be Amaranthia, given your extraordinary beauty."


----------



## Bront (Sep 5, 2005)

"I just returned from there, yes, but I was born here actualy."  She smiles, hair blowing in the night wind "It is good to be back too, though poor Arris seems more desolate since when I left.  I here a local Ecomancer bravely fought against the dragonlords to keep what he could pristine, but he was unable to hold out forever."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 5, 2005)

"Alas, how sad...I think I heard something about that back in town...the Dragonlords killed him, didn't they?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 5, 2005)

"From what I heard, yes." She nods.  "Tis a shame."

Not realy knowing what else to say, she continues on with him, journying towards their destination.  Awaiting him to break the awkward silence.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 5, 2005)

"So, how was Amaranthia? Did you see anything fun there when you went to visit?" Bertram asks congenially.


----------



## Bront (Sep 5, 2005)

"Oh, it's a beautiful and loving place.  The love of Amaranthia for it's children is great, and it is returned to Amaranthia and to her other children.  Life is a passion, a pleasure, to be shared by all there."  She smiles.  "I spent a long time living among the sisters of Amaranthia, and the bond there shared is simply amazing."  Vasha beams a bit, recalling the love and connection she now shares with her sisters. 

"An asteroid sounds like such a desolate place to live.  I realy don't know much about the spheres either, for the Lyradar Sphere doesn't sound familiar to me.  What was it like?  Have you spent your life wandering the spheres?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 5, 2005)

"Wow, that sounds like quite a lovely place," Bertram replies, "As for my home, it is not so desolate as all that.  We have plants and such imported there--even a little orchard behind the estate.  I always liked to lie there and dream when I was younger...As for wandering the Spheres, yes...that is my life now.  I have travelled from one end to the other looking for excitement, adventure, and intrigue...But all I discovered in the end is that what really matters is having people with whom to share it..."


----------



## Bront (Sep 6, 2005)

"That's why I drag Puddles here around." she says with a smile.  Puddles looks up at her hearing his name, happy for the attention.  Vasha looks up at the sky "How close to sunrise do you wish to continue?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 6, 2005)

"I figured we'd go past sunrise, travelling during the morning when the sun is still low.  When it gets too hot, we can break for the day--how does that sound to you, Vasha?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 6, 2005)

"That should be fine." she says.

OOC: You're welcome to bring us to wherever we're ready to camp, unless he has more to ask.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 6, 2005)

*They continue to travel until late morning, when the sun becomes heated and sweat begins to pour down Bertram's face.*

"Alright, I guess it is time for us to rest," Bertram decides, pulling the tent out of his backpack, unrolling it, and setting it up before gesturing for Vasha to enter."


----------



## Bront (Sep 6, 2005)

Vasha crawls in on one side, and motions for Puddles to do the same, who craws in on the edge.  She motions for Betram to follow inside once they're in.  "Should be enough room."  She smiles.

As Bertram crawls in, Vasha notes the extent of his discomfort in the heat.  "Here, let me help you," she says.  "You don't look too comfortable." . She hangs a very thin cloth prevent most of the sand from blowing in while still allowing air to go through, and then makes a quick jesture 



Spoiler



casting prestigitation


.  She sets a cool breeze flowing throught he tent, and then dries off him and his clothing.  

"The cool breeze won't last forever, but it should help you get comfortable for a bit,"  She says, smilng. "If it gets realy uncomfortable for you though, you might want to take some of those clothes off.  Even a warm breeze can feel refreshing when it's on you bare skin.  If it gets too much warmer, I might have to myself."

Without missing a beat, she digs out a waterskin "Water?" she offers, before taking some herself, and then cupping her hand and letting Puddles drink some from it.  She cools it just a bit so it's refreshing, but not cold.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 6, 2005)

*Bertram sighs in relief at the coll breeze, as he begins to take out his waterskin but is beaten to the draw by Vasha, accepting a sip with a smile and a "Thank you!" * 

"My, you really know what you are doing in the desert--I guess it comes from living here, eh?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 7, 2005)

"That, common sense, and a connection to nature all help," she says.  "I left here when I was much younger, but some things sink in over time, and Arris does not wish us true harm.  I just wish I remebered if there were other predators that might be a bit less discriminating, but I think they would be taking shelter for the same reasons."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 7, 2005)

"Ah, yes.  I hope that you are correct," Bertram says, as he takes the soft sheets and a silky pillow from his backpack and spreads them out for Vasha. 

"Here, use these," he suggests, taking out a bedroll for himself.


----------



## Bront (Sep 7, 2005)

"You sure?  I'll prolly just sleep on top of one.  It's kinda hot out here.  You keep one of these for yourself.'  She smiles.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 7, 2005)

"Oh, OK," Bertram replies, "I guess that does make more sense."

*He lies down on one of the sheets and closes his eyes.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 7, 2005)

Vasha looks over at her faithfull watch dog to find him sound asleep.  She giggles quietly and then gets herself comfortable on the much softer sheet.    She slowly drifts off.  If the heat becomes too harsh, she may find she has removed her dress, awake or asleep.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 7, 2005)

*In the early evening, Vasha awakens to find that Bertram has already packed up, except for her sheet.*

"All ready to go?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 7, 2005)

Vasha giggles "You know, you're making me feel lazy with all this getting things done while I'm sleeping."

She gets up and folds up the sheet, handing it back to Bertram "Let's be off."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 7, 2005)

"Oh, I'm sorry--just wanted to save you the trouble of having to pack up.  If you're ready, let's go then."


----------



## Bront (Sep 7, 2005)

She giggles again "Oh, no problem at all." she says as they continue on their journy.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 7, 2005)

*As they travel through another evening, with the starlight shining gently over the cool desert night, they eventually hear a chittering sound, and without warning, a huge desert burrower flies out of the sand, snapping at Bertram, who barely manages to dodge the blow with unnatural reflexes.*

(OOC:
Burrower Bite 8 + 11 = 19, miss

Vasha's Initiative 11 + 2 = 13
Bertram's Initiative 5 + 5 = 10
Burrower's Initiative 9 + 2 = 11
Puddles's Initiative 12 + 3 = 15

Puddles's turn!)


----------



## Bront (Sep 8, 2005)

Puddles growles and attacks the viscious burrower.

OOC: Bite +7 melee (1d6+4), Free trip at +5 if successfull.

Vasha raises her staff and begins to chant.

OOC: Summon Natures Ally II (3 SP), Small Earth Elemental with +4 to Str and Con.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 8, 2005)

*Puddles growls and bites at the burrower, but the attack deflects harmlessly off the creature's exoskeleton, jarring the poor dog's teeth a little.*

*Vasha begins to cast a spell.*

*The creature, hissing, draws itself up the rest of the way out of the sand, revealing a gargantuan insectile beast with a huge pincered maw dripping with venom that shuffles forward on small hooked claws, striking forward snakelike with its long neck to bite at Vasha, sticking its pincers deep into her chest as it lifts her up into the air, injecting a deadly venom into her blood that she barely manages to stave off...for now.*

"Let the girl go, you disgusting creature!" Bertram shouts, drawing a rapier and stabbing at it, piercing deep and drawing a gout of thick black ichor from the strike.

(OOC:

Puddles's Attack 5 + 7 = 12, Miss

Burrower's Attack 17 + 11 = 28, Hit.
Vasha takes 15 damage.

Concentration 1 + 7 = 8, failure
Fortitude Save 16 + 2 = 18, success.
Opposed Grapple: Burrower 9 + 27 = 36, not going to bother rolling for Vasha.

Bertram's Attack 18 + 10 = 28, critical threat.
Confirmation 10 + 10 = 20, confirmed.
Burrower takes 29 damage!

Puddles's turn)


----------



## Bront (Sep 8, 2005)

Puddles rears up and attacks the Burrower fiercly for Vasha. (Same stats as previous)

Vasha makes an attempt to wiggle free (Escape Artist +2)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 8, 2005)

*Puddles viciously bites the burrower, causes it to turn its angry gaze on the dog as it shakes Vasha back and forth in its pincers and knocks her unconscious, clawing into the sand in preparation to retreat underground and feast on her living flesh.*

*Bertram and Puddles desperately attack the beast again, and this time, Puddles manages to defeat it, as its jaw slackens in death, releasing the unconscious Nymph.*

*Bertram runs over to Vasha and checks to see if she is alright, feeding her a healing potion and an antitoxin.*

*A minute later, she stirs awake.*

(OOC:

14 + 5 = 19, Hit 
Burrower takes 8 Damage!

Escape Artist Attempt Automatically Fails

Burrower grapples Vasha again
Vasha takes 3 subdual damage

Bertram 12 + 10 = 22, hit.
Burrower takes 21 Damage!

Puddles 16 + 5 = 21, hit.
Burrower takes 9 Damage, and is unconscious!

Victory!

Vasha regains 3 HP, so she also gains back 3 subdual)


----------



## Bront (Sep 8, 2005)

Vasha stirs and cries out in pain as she comes awake, her body badly torn.  "What happened?" she asks as she forces herself to sit up dispite the pain.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 8, 2005)

*Bertram is kneeling over Vasha and carefully bandaging her wounds.*

"That thing hurt you...badly.  If it weren't for the brave assault of Puddles over there, it would have had you for dinner, I think, but Puddles managed to defeat it."


----------



## Bront (Sep 9, 2005)

"He is such a good dog." she says, managing a smile.

He spends a little time and casts two cure lights on herself, feeling much better (healed 11).  He wounds heal themselves almost completely.

She stands up, still a bit wobbly, and tries to brush off as much of the sand and dirt as she can.  She finaly gives up and gestures, and slowly cleans herself up magicaly, begining to regain her composure a bit more.

"I think I should be able to continue for a bit.  We can rest a bit later though, in case the struggle brought us to the attention of any of the other night scavengers."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 9, 2005)

"Are you sure you are OK to walk?  I can try to carry you or rig up something for Puddles to pull you if you would like some more rest."


----------



## Bront (Sep 10, 2005)

Vasha smiles "I appreciate it, but no.  I can go on for a bit, and think it might be safer.  We can rest once we've put some distance between ourselves and that thing."

Vasha does take one last look at the burrower, wondering if any part of it would be salvageable (KN: Nature +13)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 10, 2005)

*The venom only stays potent for a short time after being removed from the burrower's body, so unless one wishes to use its carapace to create insectile-themed armour or other objects, there's not much to salvage from it.*

"Very well, then--we shall continue ahead until you feel tired, so just tell me when to stop, okay?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 10, 2005)

"Thank you."  She says.

Vasha continues on for another hour or so before find a good place to rest*. "This looks good, we can rest here."

She sets her things down and looks around at her surroundings.  "You mind if I clean up just a bit more?  If you want, you can clean up a bit when I'm done." she says.

*Some place with any sort of natural vegitation or at least a more natural feel so she can rest and regain her spellpoints).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2005)

*Bertram nods and begins to set up camp.*

"Sure, absolutely.  Take your time."

*Arris is a desolate place, and an appropriate area for rapid spell-point recovery is rare--they did not find one this time.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 11, 2005)

Vasha spreads out her bedroll, and removes then her dress and sets it on her gear.  She then finds a spot where water might drain a bit better (IE, not into camp), and gestures*.  Water begins to trickle down from the air, and Vasha steps into the stream and sighs as the refreshing water pours over her body.  She washes her remaining wounds clean, and then basks in the water till it finaly stops flowing.  Smiling, she shakes off a little bit and then lays back down on her bedroll.

"That feels much better" she says is a relaxed, breathy voice.  She perks up a bit and then says "Oh, how rude of me.  Would you like to clean off too?"

*Create water, slow steady stream of 6 gallons.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2005)

"Oh, I am alright," Bertram replies, carefully looking away from the disrobed Nymph, "I'm glad you are feeling better--I feel remiss in my inability to better protect you from that creature..."


----------



## Bront (Sep 11, 2005)

Vasha giggles at Bertram's discomfort at her body "I'm sorry, I guess I'm a lot like my mother, who prefered to longue in the nude.  If it makes you uncomfortable, I can put something on, but don't be ashamed of my body, it's who I am."

"And don't begrudge yourself on protecting me.  You and puddles did a wonderful job, or else I wouldn't be here.  And I'm not much worse for ware now, see?" she points  to the wound on her hips that is nearly healed "I should be fine in a day or two, good as new."  she smiles.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2005)

"Umm...well I guess you're right...it is just, some men get embarrassed by the way it makes us feel when we see a beautiful girl.  But there's no need to change yourself--I will keep it to my myself."

*He definitely doesn't look where she is pointing, though.*

"That is good to hear--I am glad you are well."


----------



## Bront (Sep 11, 2005)

"Are you men ashamed of who you are?  Do you not share pleasure with those closest to you?"  she inquires, somewhat confused.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2005)

"Well, it isn't so simple for all of us, I am afraid..."


----------



## Bront (Sep 11, 2005)

"How can sharing pleasure and love not be simple?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2005)

"It has a lot to do with the concept of marriage, I think.  People like to hold on to those that bring them good feelings, so that they can continue to experience those feelings, even though eventually this imprisonment may doom the love to die...For many people, sharing pleasure requires a continued relationshiop and commitment--maybe the difference is that not all races can choose when to have a child..."

"Anyway, that causes us to develop a reflex reaction of embarrassment when we see something that provokes a desire we feel to be illicit..."


----------



## Bront (Sep 11, 2005)

"My mother told me that there were men who could share love and pleasure, but I guess such a simple concept is complicated for men, and perhaps even some women.  In a way, I was lucky to have a mother and father who shared a love true and pure.  But have only spent my mature time on Amaranthia, and have not had a chance to share pleasures with a man."

"But I don't want to make you feel awkward, and if thoughts of sharing pleasure make you feel awkward, I will help however I can."  She says with a soft smile.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2005)

"Well, I am sure there are those who have less trouble with it than others...I suppose embarrassment is a defense mechanism for unfulfilled desire.  My thanks for your understanding."


----------



## Bront (Sep 11, 2005)

She smiles and puts her dress back on.  "Perhaps that is the problem.  Confusing the sharing of pleasure with fufilling of desires which you have been taught to be ashamed of."  She pulls her hair back and ties it back in a pony tail.

She stands up and walks over to Bertram.  She gives him a soft kiss on the cheek.  "Thank you for your company and protection."  she smiles, and then returns to her gear and lays back down on her bedroll.

"We shouldn't need to remain here too long, perhaps in a bit we can set off again."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2005)

"Perhaps you are right, though for many, pleasure mingles with fulfillment of desire until one cannot be distinguished from another."

*He blushes a bit at the kiss, but he smiles back.*

"You are quite welcome.  If we are ready, then I shall prepare to set off--just tell me when."

*And he begins to pack up once more.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 11, 2005)

She finishes packing up herself, and they continue on their journy.

"If I may ask, you said Gralas borrowed something from a friend of yours.  What did he borrow and who is the friend?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2005)

"Ah, well, he borrowed a device of sorts that detects magic from a guy I know, though he lives neither on Amaranthia nor Arris, so you probably do not know him."


----------



## Bront (Sep 11, 2005)

"A device that detects magic?  I wonder what he would want with that?  I figured he could do that himself."  Vasha says.  "Then again, what should I know, i've never met him myself, at least that I can remember."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2005)

"Hmm...I'm not sure myself.  I just know my friend would like it back.  I suppose we may both learn more when we meet Gralas," Bertram replies, finishing up the packing.


----------



## Bront (Sep 11, 2005)

She nods, and they continue traveling for the rest of the eve "How far did you say it was?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2005)

"I'm not sure exactly, but I think we'll be there by tomorrow morning," Bertram replies as they continue on until the day becomes too hot again, "Shall we stop now for today?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 11, 2005)

"This looks as good as any spot."

Vasha helps him setup the tent, and unrolls her bedroll again.  She lays out the sheet and crawls in.  Once she is in and he is in, she hangs the thin cloth around the edges of the doors again, and then casts her spell to help cool of Bertram and the tent for an hour.

She looks at him "You look a little sore from the trip, is there something I can help you with?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2005)

"It is very kind of you to ask...I don't know...do you know any magics that help soothe the aches and sores of travel and ease the taut and tired muscles?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 11, 2005)

"No, but I I'm good with my hands." She says.  "Where does it hurt?  Lay down and I'll do what I can." she offers, smiling.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2005)

"Oh, you don't have to go to the trouble..." he replies, though he admits, "It's mostly the back, especially the upper back, and the legs a little bit."


----------



## Bront (Sep 11, 2005)

Vasha scoots over him, stradling one of his lets, and begins to gently push her palms into Bertram's back softly, moving them and them pushing tenderly again "Higher or lower?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2005)

*Bertram sighs at Vasha's touch, feeling his knotted tension begin to ease.*

"A little bit higher."


----------



## Bront (Sep 11, 2005)

Vasha moves her hands up his back slowly.  She pauses for a moment and reaches her hands to the base of his shirt "Do you mind?  I find it tends to work better directly on your skin."  Assuming he does not protest, she lifts his shirt up to his neck and continues to slowly massage his back.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2005)

*Bertram nods, as Vasha continues to slowly massage his back, feeling relief as the tension softens and melts away.*

"Ohh, that feels good...Thank you, Vasha."


----------



## Bront (Sep 11, 2005)

"My pleasure." she says as she continues to massage up his back.  She begins to grab his shoulders and massage them, releasing his tension even more.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2005)

*Bertram sighs softly and rolls back his shoulders.*

"Ahh, I'm feeling much better already...but what about you?  You were hurt by that terrible creature--you probably have even worse aches than I..."


----------



## Bront (Sep 11, 2005)

"I'm not feeling too bad, and besides, you saved me didn't you?" she giggles.

She moves her hands back down his back, making sure to loosen anything in his lower back as well.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2005)

"Well, it was mostly Puddles," he protests, though he sighs and relaxes as she massages away the tension in his lower back.


----------



## Bront (Sep 11, 2005)

She scoots down a bit and begins to massage one of his thighs, her small hands penetrating deep.  "He'll get his massage later then" she giggles.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2005)

*As she reaches for his thigh, he initially tenses a bit, then relaxes as she begins her administrations.*

"Oh, I see," Bertram replies with a quick laugh.


----------



## Bront (Sep 11, 2005)

Vasha smiles as she starts on the other thigh.  "Just relax" she says in a soft voice "no need to tense up."

OOC: How much longer are you going to be awake?  I've got my lunch coming up soon (1 hour).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2005)

*Bertram nods.*

"I shall try.  Didn't expect for you to reach down there, is all.  Sorry."

(OOC: I dunno--I'll stay awake until I get tired, I guess   I'll probably be awake until your lunch--speaking of which, wouldn't it be breakfast at this time?  At least I usually name the meals based on time of day rather than my sleep schedule )


----------



## Bront (Sep 11, 2005)

"Why?  You said your legs were hurting."  She says, as she moves on to his calves.  For this, she reaches up his pant legs a bit to get direct contact.  "And I figured you didn't want to take your pants off, though you're welcome to if it would feel better."

OOC: Actualy, my lunch starts in a few minutes, I normaly do it sooner, but was waiting on something to finish that did so late.  I'll wait around for one more post


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2005)

"No, you're right--I'd rather keep them on, I think," he says, a little bit embarrassed, but still grateful for the massage, "Thanks again.  You are too kind."


----------



## Bront (Sep 11, 2005)

"My pleasure" she says, as she begins to massage his feet.  She works her fingers into the base of his feet, releasing the tension from walking.

Once she is done, she gives him a quick kiss on the back and then rolls back over to her side.  "Feel better?" she says, smiling.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2005)

*Bertram sighs again, and he shivers as bit as she kisses his back.*

"Ah, yes...much better.  Thank you very much Vasha," he replies with a smile.


----------



## Bront (Sep 11, 2005)

"I'm glad I could make you feel better," she said with a smile.  Stretching out, she lays on her stomach, with her head resting on her arms.  "A massage is good for the body and the soul.  It relaxes you, and relieves both mental and physical tension.  And it's always nice to share something like that."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2005)

"I guess you are right...Are you sore?--Would you like a massage in return?" Bertram sits up and crosses his legs as he asks.


----------



## Bront (Sep 11, 2005)

"I don't need one in return, but if you wish to, I would love one." she says with a bright smile.  "I hope you don't mind me taking my dress off though."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2005)

"Well, uh, umm, I guess that will be fine, as long as you don't mind if I just keep to your back," he replies.


----------



## Bront (Sep 11, 2005)

She nods and slips her dress off over her head, while lying on her back.  "I promise I don't bite" she giggles, and rests her hands under her head again.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2005)

"Yes, I was pretty sure I knew that," he replies with a laugh, as he begins to deftly massage Vasha's back with an extremely light and nimble touch, working out the knots first and then continuing until the spots he touches tingle with relief and pleasure.

"Anywhere else sore?" he asks her, having finished her back.


----------



## Bront (Sep 11, 2005)

Vasha closes her eyes and coos softly to the massage.  "My legs and shoulders always could use some attention." she says in a soft voice.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2005)

"Sure," Bertram replies, heading first up to her shoulders and rubbing soft circles along them with gentle finesse, then moving down to her legs, massaging up and down them and then on her feet, until he feels her muscles relax completely, "Feeling better?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 11, 2005)

'Mmmhmm, much." she says with a blissfull smile.

She rises up on and leans back to Bertram and gives him a tender kiss.  "You realy have been good to me." she says


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2005)

"I am glad," Bertram replies, blushing at Vasha's kiss, "I have been trying to be a perfect gentleman on this trip; a lovely lady deserves no less."


----------



## Bront (Sep 12, 2005)

It's Vasha's turn to blush  "You are too kind."  She smiles as she runs her finger along his shoulder.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2005)

"No I'm not--it is no more a compliment than you deserve, I think."


----------



## Bront (Sep 12, 2005)

"You're still kind.  Kind words, a selfless shared touch, that is what sharing is about." she says, curling up against him and leaning her head on his shoulder  "I think you know more about it than you may think."  A warm smile on her face as she gazes at his neck.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2005)

"Errm, well," he begins to blush again as she curls up against him, "Maybe you are right about that..."


----------



## Bront (Sep 12, 2005)

She smiles "You've been nothing but a perfect gentileman, I assure you."

Then she notices his blush.  "It is yours to recieve or give if you wish, but do not feel forced or intimidated," she wraps her arms around his waist and pulls a bit tighter "there is no shame in simply holding one close." she says as she snuggles against him with a warm smile on her face.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2005)

"Oh, no, I don't feel intimidated....Although...I guess you're right...There is no shame in simply holding one close," Bertram agrees, relaxing a bit to Vasha's snuggling.


----------



## Bront (Sep 12, 2005)

Vasha smiles and kisses his neck softly.  "Whatever you feel comfortable doing Bertram."

She slids down a bit, laying on her back, resting her head in his lap, looking up at him with a warm smile.  She traces her fingers across his chest, teasing any hair that might be there.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2005)

"I guess I do feel comfortable with this..."

*Bertram keeps his gaze on Vasha's face, as he holds her gently in his lap, and he shivers a bit as she teases his chest hair.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 12, 2005)

Vasha gives him an encouraging smile. "Good, there's no need to feel uncomfortable."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2005)

"Well...I guess...It's just that in many cultures, something like this would be indicative of a certain sort of intimate relationship..."


----------



## Bront (Sep 12, 2005)

"And what is wrong with being intimate?  To share pleasure is to share joy, to focus on making someone else feel as good as you feel about them."  she smiles.  "You're a good man, and have treated me far better than I could have expected.  We have already shared pleasure, and I'm glad you feel good about it.  What matters is what you think of it, for it is simply between you and me."

With that, she smiles and closes her eyes, enjoying the warmth and security as he hold her.  Her hands reach up and slowly caress his as her smile grows to one of contentment.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2005)

"Hmm...I wish it was that simple," Bertram replies softly, as he continues to hold her in his lap, smiling down at her gently.


----------



## Bront (Sep 12, 2005)

"Well, perhaps you may find it simple in time, but know what I am open to share pleasure with you Bertram.  You are a special man, and deserver to be treated as such."  She smiles, and clasps one of his hands tenderly with her own.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2005)

"Well, I don't know...I guess maybe it's just that I'm not so sure that it is simply between myself and you..." Bertram says pensively, as they relax in the tent, hands clasped together.


----------



## Bront (Sep 12, 2005)

"Well, I don't think Puddles is going to join in." She giggles.

"Just relax then, and hold me.  It feels better in such a desolate place to have someone so close." she says with a smile, she shifts a bit so he has room to lay down himself.  "We have a long day ahead of us."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2005)

"Okay, that sounds good..." Bertram agrees, holding Vasha as he lies down beside her, drifting off to sleep in preparation for the next evening and the end of their journey to the Mojiin village.


----------



## Bront (Sep 12, 2005)

Vasha for once manages to awaken before Bertram.  She smiles as she feels his strong arms wraped around her.  Begrudgingly, she slips out and steps out of the tent.  She washes herself with a gentile stream of water again, feeling at least a bit more at home under the water.  Once she is done, she prepares a simple breakfast and brings it in for the slumbering Bertram.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2005)

*As Vasha prepares breakfast, she notices that everything is all neatly packed to leave this evening, which it had not been before...either Puddles has become very meticulous lately or else perhaps Bertram hasn't been asleep for this whole time.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 12, 2005)

"Good Evening." She says with a smile and gives Bertram a soft kiss.  "I prepaired some food for you."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2005)

*Bertram yawns.*

"Ah, good evening, Vasha.  Mmmm, it smells delicious...thanks for thinking of me."


----------



## Bront (Sep 12, 2005)

"My pleasure.  I see you packed my dress up, does that mean you prefer me naked?" she teases with a big grin as she unpacks and dons her dress.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2005)

"Well, ummm...no" Bertram blushes, "I...uhh...folded it and washed it for you, and set it aside with the rest of your things for you."


----------



## Bront (Sep 12, 2005)

She looks at Bertram before bursting out laughing, hard enough were Bertram would have trouble resisting too.  "I'm sorry." she says between fits of laughter "I was just joking with you.

When she composes herself she says "Don't worry Bertram.  And thank you, you're sweet." with a plesant smile as she finishes up breakfast.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2005)

*Bertram joins in Vasha's infectuous laughter for a bit.* 

"Guess you got me," he chuckles, "And thank you for your kind words...It is more than I deserve."


----------



## Bront (Sep 13, 2005)

Once they're both finished, Vasha helps Bertram pack up the rest of the camp, and they head out.  Vasha occasionaly clasps Bertram's hand tenderly as they walk under the moon.  Her smile brighter than it's ben since she arived, in a way she feels more at ease now with her home and her companion.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2005)

*Vasha's smile brightens Bertram's expression as well, as they head out through the evening, with the moons and stars shining down on them, making good progress, as the dawn begins to rise.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 13, 2005)

"Looks like we might not quite make it today." Vasha says, unsure if she's disapointed.  "Should we push on into the day or simply make camp and rest?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2005)

"Well, I bet we can make it before it gets too hot if we push ourselves to move quickly, but I guess the question is whether it might be better to just relax and take another day?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 13, 2005)

"Perhaps another day might be best." she says.  "The hot sun realy doesn't agree with you" showing concern in her voice.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2005)

"Thank you, Vasha...You're so thoughtful," Bertram replies, squeezing her hand in thanks as he begins to set up camp again, "At least this place seems somehow less harsh than before...perhaps the Mojiin are taking better care of their patch of land than the Valsians..."


----------



## Bront (Sep 13, 2005)

"Unfortunately, from what I hear, that involves fighting the Dragonlords more than actualy tending the land."  she sighs and helps Bertram setup.  

"You know, you've been sweating for a few days.  Are you sure you don't want to wash off?  I can quite easily create a flow of water for you to bathe in.  I can even hide in the tent if that would make you feel better."  She smiles inocently "Or I could help you wash if you would like."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2005)

"Fighting?  That is unfortunate..." Bertram replies with a sigh.

"Umm...well...if you weren't looking, I guess I could wash up a bit with your water...I'm sorry--I've tried to keep tidy by washing quickly with my powdered water, but I guess I've not been doing a good job of keeping a level of hygiene a lady deserves from her tentmate..."


----------



## Bront (Sep 13, 2005)

Vasha giggles "No, it's not that, it's just much more refreshing, trust me."

She gives him a quick kiss "If you don't want me to watch, that's fine.  If you want, I can always wash you though." she offers again with a smile.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2005)

"Well...I guess I would be less embarrassed if you weren't watching," Bertram admits, "Don't think that means that I don't enjoy your company, though...I'm just a bit more modest than you, I guess."


----------



## Bront (Sep 13, 2005)

Vasha giggles and nods.  "You've got nothing to be ashamed of.  You're a good looking man.  I'm used to lots of naked people around me, some nymphs refuse to wear anything at all."

"Just tell me when you're ready, I'll start the water over there, and then hop in the tent."  She holds her hands over her eyes with a silly smile "No peaking, I promise."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2005)

> "You've got nothing to be ashamed of. You're a good looking man. I'm used to lots of naked people around me, some nymphs refuse to wear anything at all."




*Bertram blushes, perhaps at the compliment, perhaps at the mental image of all the naked nymphs who refuse to wear anything at all.*

"Well, I have a feeling that Amaranthia may be too embarrassing of a place for me to visit..." Bertram replies with a laugh.



> "Just tell me when you're ready, I'll start the water over there, and then hop in the tent." She holds her hands over her eyes with a silly smile "No peaking, I promise."




"Alright, I know you won't.  Thank you very much, Vasha."


----------



## Bront (Sep 13, 2005)

Vasha smiles, and when Bertram notes that he's ready, she summons a steady stream of water for him to bathe with.  She then heads into the tent, where she adjusts the sheets and puts up the loose cloth to keep out the sand and extra heat.

She looks at Puddles and says "Yeah, we both don't have a problem with being nakid.  Don't know what his is." as she scratches his head.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2005)

*Puddles doesn't seem to have any witty repartee at the moment, and after a little while, Bertram returns, fully clothed in a new outfit.*

"There, all done!  And you're right, it really was refreshing--thank you Vasha!" 

*He bows towards her in thanks.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 13, 2005)

Vasha smiles and gives him a soft kiss.  "Glad it made you feel good." 

She casts her spell to help cool off the tent.  "I like the outfit as well, though I don't know if you realy want to sleep in it."  she giggles.

"If you want, I can give you another massage."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2005)

"That would feel good," Bertram ponders, "But I'm still pretty wet under this...I should probably dry off a bit more first."


----------



## Bront (Sep 13, 2005)

"That's not needed, in fact, water can help make it feel even better." she says.  "Take off your shirt, and I'll show you." 

She smiles her usuall inocent smile.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2005)

"Well, uhh...I guess..." Bertram removes his shirt gingerly.


----------



## Bront (Sep 13, 2005)

She waits for Bertram to lie down, and then straddles one of his legs.  She slowly works her hands into his skin, the water allowing for her hands to slide a bit easier, and warms up a bit with the friction of her massage.

"See, doesn't that feel better?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2005)

"Mmmm, yes, it does feel much better.  You are very nimble with your hands, Vasha."


----------



## Bront (Sep 13, 2005)

"Thanks." she says.  One her hands stops for a moment, and then a gentile hand begins massaging his lower back, and then another one joins in, and then her hands return to working his upper back.  "How does that feal?"

OOC: You know what she did


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2005)

*Bertram gasps and jerks up a bit at Vasha's more intimate motion in the massage, protected from total embarrassment only by the fact that he has retained his pants.*

"Uhhh, well, it feels really good, but..."

(OOC: Actually, I didn't know what she did, but I'll assume something naughty )


----------



## Bront (Sep 13, 2005)

OOC: You easily forget... Vasha's Mystic Massage   only with L0 spells.  It was his lower back, but it feels like 4 hands.  Apparently she doesn't have as fine control of them as she thought.

Vasha giggles "Sorry, I'm still working on that."  she concentrates and eases up with her hands, and the mystic hands move up a bit on his back.  She moves to massage his shoulders, grabbing and turniing them with a firm grip to loosen them up.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2005)

"Mmmmm, ohhhh, that feels great!  Wow, it's like you have four arms--That's amazing, Vasha," Bertram replies with a smile.

(OOC: Oops, Guess I'm just too used to BS--when he says something like that, its usually a euphemism for some obscure sexual position that I've never heard of that he'll explain via e-mail  )


----------



## Bront (Sep 13, 2005)

"It's something I'm experimenting with, but I'm still learning how to do such things.  But any feedback you can give me would be much appreciated."  She moves her hands down and has the mystical hands move up to his uper back.  "So, where did they grab you first? Here?  Here?" she says as she moves her hands a bit lower and lower till he says that's where they were.

OOC: LOL, somehow that doesn't supprise me.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2005)

"Uhhh...there," he says, flinching a bit again, "Other than that one thing though, I think you're doing very well with your experiment, very well indeed.  Is that a telekinetic concentration effect or a conjured force effect?"

(OOC: I figured it wouldn't )


----------



## Bront (Sep 13, 2005)

"Oh, sorry" she says, and easer her touch in that area a bit, but does not cease it  "It's more a telekenetic effect.  I'm working on making it a bit better, maybe less concentration, more hands, or maybe even no concentration needed.  Right now, it's fairly simple."  she says as the mystic hands work his shoulders.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2005)

"Simple, but effective," Bertram praises, "As often the best things are."


----------



## Bront (Sep 13, 2005)

"Thank you." she says with a bit of pride, the praise distracting her a bit as the hands move to work on his arms, and her hands keep moving down with a soft touch


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2005)

"You deserve the praise--I bet you could make a living as a masseuse, Vasha.  Your four-armed massage is lovely," he smiles and sighs as she continues to work out the kinks and tension.


----------



## Bront (Sep 13, 2005)

"You're too kind" she says.  She continues to massage him, her mystic hands moving up and down his arms, her hands now working between his theighs.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2005)

"No, it's true," he replies with a smile but then adds, "Err, uhh, not too near...you know?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 13, 2005)

"Oh, I'm sorry.  Does that not feel good?" she asks, as she moves her hands up his thighs a bit, her mystical hands begin to work on his neck.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2005)

"Well...no, but...I guess I just don't know if I'm comfortable with that...you know?" Bertram asks, but then he quickly sighs in pleasure as the hands massage his neck, "Ahh, that's good..."


----------



## Bront (Sep 13, 2005)

"Bertram, can I be truely honest with you?" she says as she works on his thighs with a deeper massage, occasionaly brushing a bit too close, but not intentionaly going there.  Her mystic hands stay around his neck and shoulders as he seems to like that.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2005)

"Well, uhh, I guess so, Vasha," he replies quietly, as he lies beneath her.


----------



## Bront (Sep 13, 2005)

"Well," she says, while she continues her massage carefully, "I am looking for Gralas because he knew my father.  My father appears to be a bit of a ledgend around here, defending against the Dragonlords.  His name was Merrik ai’Khala, and he was killed by the Dragonlords I believe.  My mother took me to Amaranthia, and there I became a full nymph, but now, years later, I have return to Arris to find out more of what happened to him.  I didn't tell you earlier because the bartender recognized me and told me to be carefull mentioning his name."

She sighs, bends over, and kisses the back of his neck tenderly "I feel better telling you this though, for I feel I can trust you."  She kisses his neck once again "No secrets."

She sits back up a bit, a smile of relief and happyness on her face, as a single tear rolls down her cheek in memory of her father.  The invisable hands cease their work as she looses her concentration.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2005)

"Merrik ai'Khala?  You don't say...how uncanny.  That is awful about your father...I am so sorry that such a horrible thing happened, but I think your father would have been glad that his wife and daughter are safe," he reaches up and wipes the tear gently off her cheek with the tip of his forefinger.


----------



## Bront (Sep 13, 2005)

Vasha smiles and wraps her arms around Bertram "Thank you... Did you know him or of him?" she looks at him hopefully.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2005)

"I believe that he and Gralas borrowed the object for which I am looking together, though when I arrived, I ruled him out as the current holder since he was gone...I heard a lot of things when I was talking to the townsfolk, and he sounds like a brave man, and a true hero...Far better than a coward like me."


----------



## Bront (Sep 13, 2005)

Vasha brightens at hearing praise of her father.  "Why do you call yourself a coward?  You stood bravely against the Burrower."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2005)

"It is easy to fight when you are cornered by a huge monster, but some things are scarier than fighting..."


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2005)

Vasha looks into his eyes "What could you be afraid of?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

*Bertram can't quite meet her gaze, and he looks down.*

"There are many things I fear more than such a physical threat......Vasha...I am engaged to be married."


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2005)

Vasha looks at him confused "Why is that such a feerful thing?  I thought that was concidered joyous?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

"Well yes...it is joyous, and I love her very much, but...That's why I'm a coward...Because I let all this happen without telling you.  I...I shouldn't have been so intimate...I've betrayed her."


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2005)

Vasha puts a finger to his lips to hush him.  "You still love her over me, I can tell.  All we have done is share pleasure in many forms, as friends do.  I've done nothing with you I wouldn't do with anyone else dear to me.  There is nothing to be ashamed of."  She smiles and kisses his forhead tenderly.  "As long as your heart stays true, then you have done nothing wrong."

Vasha looks a bit sheepish "If I made you struggle, I am sorry.  Since my mother took me to Amaranthia, I have been away from Arris, and have had very little to do with men.  You're the first man I've met since my father who's made me feel secure, and perhaps I am still too used to the Amaranthian way, which is not yours."

She holds Bertrams hand and looks into his eyes "Can you forgive me?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

"There is nothing you have done that needs forgiveness...You are good and kind, generous and sharing, but women...and men too...are jealous creatures; not like nymphs...It is I who must apologise, for being such a coward..."


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2005)

Vasha pulls Bertram into a hug "You have nothing to be sorry for.  You've been a perfect gentileman, and I'm sure you'll make your fiance very happy."

Vasha perks up a bit, as if haivng a revelation,  "If you want, you can help me try to work on that massage spell, and you can wow her with your newfound ability to share pleasure with her.  I don't know how she could be mad at you for learning to make her feel better."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

> "You have nothing to be sorry for. You've been a perfect gentileman, and I'm sure you'll make your fiance very happy."



"I hope so..." Bertram replies, gingerly hugging Vasha back.



> "If you want, you can help me try to work on that massage spell, and you can wow her with your newfound ability to share pleasure with her. I don't know how she could be mad at you for learning to make her feel better."




"Hmm...that could be fun.  Then again, though, she might wonder where I picked up such a delightful technique.  I'm probably too stodgy to have invented it on my own.  Ahh, Lynestra..." he sighs and smiles on thinking of his fiancee.


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2005)

"Tell her a friend taught it to you so you could pleasure her." Vasha says with a smile. "It's completely true.  I just need to do some proper research on it, and you can help."

"Lynestra, that's a beautiful name.  I'd like to meet her sometime."

OOC: Why does it seem like I've heard that name before in another game?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

> "Tell her a friend taught it to you so you could pleasure her." Vasha says with a smile. "It's completely true. I just need to do some proper research on it, and you can help."



"Well, I guess so..."



> "Lynestra, that's a beautiful name. I'd like to meet her sometime."



"Maybe you will, some day, Vasha.  Would you like to come to our wedding?"

(OOC: No idea.  Did someone else use this name?  I'm 99% sure that I didn't.)


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2005)

"I'd love to!" Vasha says all excited.  "I could work on the spell as a wedding present for you."  she smiles.

"If I caused you any trouble with her, could I help?  Perhaps I could offer to share pleasure with her too to make thing even."

OOC: Me neither, maybe just something similar I've heard before, or maybe a different non-you game.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

> "I'd love to!" Vasha says all excited. "I could work on the spell as a wedding present for you."




"That would be a wonderful present."



> "If I caused you any trouble with her, could I help? Perhaps I could offer to share pleasure with her too to make thing even."




*Bertram blushes heavily at the thought of the two girls together.*

"Err...ummm...I don't think it would work that way, Vasha..."

(OOC: Well, if it helps, the name is based on mythological reference, so maybe you were familiar with the generating myth )


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2005)

Vasha beems at the thought of her present, and thought to focus on getting that worked out.

Vasha shrugs "Well, I can offer if you like, but if you don't think it's appropriate..."

"Oh, I'm so excited for you" she says hugging Bertram and giving him a quick kiss.  "We should get to sleep though, maybe we can get up once the sun is setting and set off just a bit early."

OOC: Might be why I caught it in another game.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

> "Oh, I'm so excited for you" she says hugging Bertram and giving him a quick kiss. "We should get to sleep though, maybe we can get up once the sun is setting and set off just a bit early."




"That sounds like a good plan," Bertram says, getting ready to go to sleep.

(OOC: Well, the thing is that it isn't the exact name because I removed some of the letters, but it is based on Helen of Troy's sister)


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2005)

Vasha smiles and lays down "Sleep well" she says as she drifts off to sleep.

OOC: No, it was pretty letter for letter, so I've seen it somewhere reciently.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

*Vasha wakes up late in the day, when the sun is low, though not yet set, and it is not too hot.  As usual, Bertram is already awake, and he's packed everything up except for Vasha's clothes, which are washed and neatly folded just beside her.*

"Ready to go, Vasha?"

(OOC: Hmm...I googled it and didn't find anything relevant, although apparently Linestra with an 'i' is a type of lightbulb--who knew?)


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2005)

Vasha dresses and nods.  "Yes, let's be off."

She helps finish any packing and then sets off with Bertram.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

*The two continue walking for only a few hours before the land starts becoming more hospitable, with small scrub-bushes and other extremely hardy plants showing up first, followed by an area of short grass, leading up to a cliffside that appears to be hollowed out, with homes built into the rock.*

"This is it, at least I think..." Bertram says, looking up at the cliffs as he watches the beautiful sunset light the mesa above with beautiful colours, "What a pretty place."


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2005)

Vasha squeeses Bertram's hand "Yes, yes it is."

"Perhaps he's in the local tavern, we should check there.  It might be nice to sleep at an inn as well."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

"Yes, I guess that's a good place to start."

*As they approach, a strong-looking draconian creature with dark-green scales approaches from out of the cliffside buildings, a wary eye on the newcomers, as it speaks in Mojiin:*

"Hail there strangers...you are no Dragonlords, or even Valsians, but you are also not Mojiin, so I must ask why you have come here.  Are you friends of Arris?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2005)

"I was born Valsian of Arris.  Ask her, and she will tell you of her love for me and my family.  And this is my friend Bertram.  We come seeking Gralas."  Vasha says.

She holds out her hand, closes it and concentrates for a moment, and releases it, a ball of bright light rests in her palm.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

"Yes, I can see Arris's smile in your eyes...a metamorphosis...how curious that, becoming delicate and colourful, like a butterfly--I never knew Valsians were capable of that......You come to seek Gralas?  He is here, daughter of Arris, but you may not like what you find..."

"Psst," what is he saying?"  Bertram asks.


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2005)

"He says he's here Bertram, but we might not like it."

"My father is of Arris, but my mother was of Nature, and I have followed in her steps as well as those of my fathers.  Please, take us to Gralas, perhaps he will still recognize me."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

"Very well...I will do as you wish, daughter of Arris...But I did warn you."

*The Mojiin leads them through the homes until they reach a single simple building away from the others.*

"He is inside here...May the Mother be with you, child...I hope you find what you seek."

"That's fine, I guess.  We'll just have to be careful."


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2005)

"What is wrong with him?"  she asks the Mojin, concern in her voice?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

"He is...not quite whole"


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2005)

She nods.  "Let's go Bertram." she says as she strides inside.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

*As she enters the room, she sees a man that she can barely recognise from her childhood from his ruby-coloured hair, although it is now a dull and listless ruddy colour.  She immediately notices that he is missing his right arm, as well as two fingers from his left hand and his right eye, and there are terrible scars over the remaining flesh that are reminiscent of bite-marks from incessant gnawing.  His one blue eye still shines with the light of Arris, but it is wide and wild, glancing back and forth with a manic speed and then settling on Vasha, causing it to widen even more, in abject terror, as he begins to shake all over his body and hobbles away as quickly as possible with his arm in front of him like a shield as he trembles, as if seeing a ghost:*

"Ashana--no!  I...I...I'm sorry--I'm sorry!  I didn't mean...Please, leave me alone--leave ME ALONE!" his screams trail off in a terrified whimper.


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2005)

"It's Vasha, Gralas." she says in a soothing voice.  "Marrik and Ashana's daughter.  I've come to talk to you Gralas."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

"No...Marrik...no...I'm sorry--I'm sorry!  Stay away...All you ghosts please, just go away!"


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2005)

Vasha waves Bertram to stay back, and then casts a spell.  With the spell, she colors her hair the origional ruby red it was as a child.

"I'm not a ghost Gralas, it's me, Vasha.  I used to call you uncle, did I not?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

"Vasha?  Little Vasha?  NOO!!!  I'm so sorry...Such a sweet little girl...Why did they have to...No!  Vasha...You had so much to live for..."


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2005)

Vasha walks forward carefully and offers Gralas her hand "Touch me.  I'm real, I'm here and safe.  So is my mother."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

"No, don't lie to me, spirit!  The oasis...They..."


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2005)

"Yes, they killed my father, but we escaped."  She grabs his hand and holds it softly, putting her other hand in his.  "See?  I'm here.  Even Puddles is here."

Puddles, never forgetting the old Valsian, walks fowards upon hearing his name.  "See, he's grown with time, as have I, but I am truely alive."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

"Escaped?...Puddles?...Oh Vasha, I'm so glad," he reaches out to give her a one-armed hug before he begins to cry again, "I'm so sorry, Vasha...So sorry..."

(OOC: The old Mojiin?  Don't you mean Valsian?  Gralas is a Valsian--hence the hair )


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2005)

Vasha hugs him back "Mother was connected to Arris nearly as strongly as my dad, perhaps more so, so she knew something was wrong and we fled just in time."  She lets her hair change back to it's now natural color.  "I've taken after both my mom and my dad, and can feel Arris's love much stronger than I could before."

She smiles at Gralas  "It's so good to see you alive.  I was begining to loose hope."  She motions back towards the door for Bertram to enter.  "This is my friend Bertram.  He helped me find you."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

"Good evening sir.  I am pleased to meet you," Bertram begins, but Gralas ignores him as he continues to speak to Vasha.

"Vasha...you must hate me..."


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2005)

"I don't know why I would Gralas.  My mother and I know little of what happened, but I'm sure it's not your fault.  My father seems to be a living legend around here, but that only means that he must have attracted the ire of an even more powerful dragonlord."

"You look like you need something to eat." she pulls a ration out of her pack and offers it to him.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

"No...no...it was me, Vasha...It is my fault..."


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2005)

"Well, whatever you did, I forgive you." she says looking into his eyes with a gentile smile.  "Would you like to go to the tavern?  We can eat there, and then you can tell me everything.  But know I love you, just as I know my father and mother did, and your transgressions are not unforgivable, no mater what you might think."

She clutches him tightly, a single tear runs down her cheek.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

"You...you do?  But...I can't forgive myself..." he says, slumping into Vasha's arms as he begins to cry, tears streaming down his single eye.

"Uh, I looked around, and I don't think these Mojiin have a tavern, Vasha," Bertram whispers.


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2005)

Vasha says to him "What could you do that would be unforgivable?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

"I...I..told them..."


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2005)

"The dragonlords? Why?  How?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

"They...they caught me...And they tortured me...I told them I would never talk, but...they broke me...they broke my spirit...And I told them..."


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2005)

"How horable!" she says, hugging him tightly again. "You poor man.  No wonder you look like you do.  I don't blame you at all.  Betrayal was never in your heart, even when they forced you to use your head to do it.  It's what is in your heart that counts, and no one could fault you for giving in to the pain and your head."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

"But it doesn't change what I did..." he whispers, tears falling freely.


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2005)

"You did what you had to do.  It's hard to be strong for others sometimes, and it's no failure on your part.  The Dragonlords are viscious and relentless, and would have broken anyone over time.  Let it go, for my mother and I are safe, and you are now too."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

"But Marrik...and the Jewel..."


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2005)

"Shhh" she says, and kisses him tenderly.  "It's over, let it go."

She looks over at Bertram out of the corner of her eye to see if he noticed the mention of a jewel.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

"But...But I promised him that I would keep it safe...We risked so much and worked so hard to find it...But the Dragonlords took the detector, so they must have found it..."


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2005)

"What did they find?  What is the Jewel?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

"The Jharym Arris...They must have it now...I have failed Arris..."


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2005)

"What is is?"  Vasha wonders if she ever heard her parents talking about it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

"It is a legendary artefact...one of three...it is said that the Jharym Arris will return Arris's oceans, lakes, and rivers to her, the Crazan Arris will regrow the trees and foliage, and the Grylaz Arris will regenerate her gentle animals..."


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2005)

"Would Vryrthak know anything about it?  Mother told me to look for him, but no one knows him."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

"He...he's dead."


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2005)

"Gralas, let's break from all these bad memories for a moment.  You're alive, and I'm here.  Let's celebrate the reunion.  You need not bear your burden anymore."

She givies him a soft, tender kiss and smiles.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

"But...but...I am so very wretched...I don't deserve a happy reunion...just an ignoble death."


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2005)

"Nonsense" Vasha says as she stands and offers Gralas a hand.  "Come on, Bertram's a pretty good cook."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

"Oh, Vasha...You are too kind..."


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2005)

She smiles and gives him a kiss on the cheek "I'm my mother's daughter" she giggles.

"Bertram, you have anything special to drink on you? I've finaly found my lost uncle Gralas." she says with a bright smile.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

"How about a nice Rowaini wine, fine vintage?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2005)

Vasha smiles "Perfect."  She looks around, hoping to find perhaps a table, plates or other such furnishings in the building.

"Gralas, this is Bertram, a friend of mine who helped me find you."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

*There is a smooth flat rock formation that could easily act as a table.*

"I came for the detector, but I guess the Dragonlords have that..."

"Oh, you're...yes, I am very sorry, but it is gone now..."


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2005)

Vasha works with Bertram to do what they can, and soon a miniature banquit is setup.  The food, while rough, is better due to the company, and Vasha tries to put a smile on Gralas's face by telling him of some of her happier moments since she went to Amarathia.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

"I...I am glad you could find joy after I caused your father to die, Vasha..." Gralas says softly, "I am so very sorry..."


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2005)

"Gralas, it is done, all we can do is move on.  It is part of nature, to die and for those left behind to move on.  I'm sure my father would have told you that, and not to dwell on your past mistakes, justified or not."  She smiles at him winks quickly to Bertram as well.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

"But...there is nothing left for me...I am a ruined shell of a man, my one great quest for Arris a total failure, and my best friend slain by my betrayal...

*Suddenly, there is a loud roar in Mojiin: "To arms, Sisters!" followed by the draconian screams of pained and dying Mojiin.*

"Oh dear, that doesn't sound good."

"Oh no...oh no..."

*A loud woman's voice calls out in Valsian, projected magically so that all can hear:*

"Well well, Gralas dear...I had you all wrong...I had figured you for a broken man who would tell us anything, but it looks like there was something you cared about so much more than the life of your friend that you managed to keep it from us through the torture.  I'm impressed, and even moreso that you rendered the detector ineffective up until now, but now we've found you, and it looks like you've just caused the deaths of even more of your friends by your obstinance.  Hear this scream?"

*There is a high-pitched scream.*

"That was a Mojiin child that just died because of you...What a traitorous ingrateful guest...Now why don't you just be a nice boy and give me the Jewel, and no one else will have to die..."


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2005)

Vasha stands alert, looking at Gralas, and then the projection.

"We must do something!" she says as she looks out the door.

OOC: Ok, time for a bit of reading (Incarnation of Immortality Series, rereading it after about 15 years, and there's 2 new books in the series now) and some sleep.  I might be around more tomorow night, I'm feeling kinda sick and pondering calling in, we'll see how I feel when i wake up.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

*Gralas stares, his one eye wide, as he turns all white, trembling, his bloodless lips gasping the word "Lhyzra"*

(OOC: Ah, Piers Anthony?  G'night then--get well soon!)


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2005)

"Gralas, you can stand up to him.  I know you can, I believe in you."  She takes his hand and holds it tight, in a reasuring manor.

OOC: Yup.  Just started the 3rd one (Fate).  Actualy, about half way through it, couldn't sleep


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

"I...I...can't.  Even after all that she has done, I...I can't kill her...But...I don't have the jewel--Marrik had it..."


----------



## Bront (Sep 15, 2005)

"But you can stand up against her.  You can do it.  We will help you." She shoots a glance over at Bertram, hoping for support.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2005)

"No...she'll kill you too...I couldn't live with myself if she did...Flee, Vasha!  Flee, and I will buy you time...Please, let me end this doing something right, for once..."


----------



## Bront (Sep 15, 2005)

"I won't leave you.  It's not right to abandon you like this." 

Vasha looks at Bertram, trembling at losing someone else who she was close to as a child, doubt begining to set in to her rigid stance.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2005)

*Bertram looks at Vasha and then out the tiny window to see if he can spot the Dragonlord, and then he puts his arm around Vasha as he strokes her hair comfortingly.*

"Vasha...please...she's too powerful," Gralas insists, "And she's not here for you..."

*There's another scream.*

"Look what you've done Gralas, dear--you've just caused another poor little Mojiin child to die.  They're such cute little things--it's a shame that you hate them so.  You should come out now so that the rest will be safe...Come back to me, my love--you wouldn't keep a pretty jewel from _me_, would you?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 15, 2005)

Strengthened by Bertram she persists "NO!" she screams "I'm not leaving you!  Stand up to her!  She doesn't love you, only power!  We love you Gralas!"  A newfound fire of determination burns in her eyes dispite the tears streaming down her face.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2005)

"But Vasha...she will kill you..."


----------



## Bront (Sep 15, 2005)

"Then come with me.  We can return later, when we are stronger, but I won't loose you."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2005)

"Vasha...if I leave now, she's going to kill them all...I can't be a coward again--these people gave me a home when I was at my worst and helped me recover from the loss of my body...I owe it to them at least to take responsibility for this..."


----------



## Bront (Sep 15, 2005)

Vasha smiles and gives him a kiss on the cheak "I shall let you make your sacrifice then, for you need it in your soul.  But I will always hold you dear in my heart for your honestly, and I will strive to find the Jewel when I can."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2005)

"Thank you..And if it makes you feel any better, I don't think she will kill me...She wants to get that information from me, right?  And the romantic in me wants to think that even now, she doesn't have it in her to kill me...She let me go last time..."


----------



## Bront (Sep 15, 2005)

"Then share your love with her, and appeal to the heart that must surely still be there."  Vasha says.  She whipes away her tears and smiles.  "I know you'll do right Gralas, at least as well as you can, and that is what counts."

She looks at Bertram, her voice beging to waiver again "We must go, and quickly."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2005)

"Yes, you are right," Bertram agrees, "Is there another way out?"

"Yes, you can climb out the back window, and I will surrender myself through the front door.  Run far away from this place, my friends...And Vasha, please keep safe and live a life full of joy and happiness...for me..."

*Gralas hobbles over towards the front door, waiting for the other two to climb out the back before announcing himself to the Dragonlord.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 15, 2005)

Vasha, Puddles, and Bertram head out the back window.

"I think we had best head back.  We both know what we came her to find out, though it was not what either of us wanted to hear." she says, obviously holding something back.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2005)

"Yes...I guess so--" Bertram replies, as they make their way away from the Mojiin village, "I don't suppose I will be getting the object back from the Dragonlords, most likely..."

*Looking at Vasha, he lays a gentle hand on her shoulder reassuringly:*

"It's going to be OK, Vasha...But, you look upset.  Is there anything you want to talk about?  If you'd rather not talk about it, I understand."


----------



## Bront (Sep 15, 2005)

At this, she looses all remaining composure and falls to her knees, sobbing. "I .. I finaly know what happened to father *Sniff* but I didn't... didn't care what Gralas had done.  I know what he did was beyond him."

She leans against Bertram "I was hoping to learn about my family again, and Gralas was there.  But just as he's there he's gone again."

She continues to sob, overtaken by emotion.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2005)

*Bertram puts his arm around her.*

"There, there, Vasha.  It's going to be alright.  In fact, I would imagine that Gralas is happier today, just by being able to see you again, to know that you were safe, and to be able to save you under his own power, than he was all those years of languishing away and thinking he caused you to suffer."


----------



## Bront (Sep 15, 2005)

"Do... Do you realy think so?" she asks, looking at bertram Behind saddened eyes. "Do you think I'll ever see him again?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2005)

"I do think so...And I am sure you will see him again some day, if fortune smiles on you," Bertram says kindly.


----------



## Bront (Sep 15, 2005)

Vasha pulls Bertram close and gives him a very passionate kiss.  "Thank you" she says, her voice begining to regian composure again, "you've been so good to me."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2005)

*As Vasha begins the passionate kiss, Bertram's eyes go wide at first and he seems surprised, but as he looks at the nymph and sees her choked with emotion, his expression softens, and he holds her gently, accepting her kiss.*

"You're welcome, Vasha...I find it hard to ignore a girl in need."


----------



## Bront (Sep 15, 2005)

She smiles and says "You'll make a fine husband.  Lynestra is a lucky woman."

Vasha takes a few moments to straighten up, and they continue their journey.


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2005)

On the way back, inbetween instructing Bertram of her Massage Spell technique and attempting to perfect her massage spell, Vasha asks "Bertram, where and when is your wedding?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

Vasha said:
			
		

> "You'll make a fine husband. Lynestra is a lucky woman."




"Thank you Vasha, I hope so...Hopefully my philandering ways won't get me in trouble," he jokes.



			
				Vasha said:
			
		

> "Bertram, where and when is your wedding?"



"Well, we're not sure when yet, or exactly where--probably some time in the next year or two, though.  I'll send you an invitation with all the information when I know, OK?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2005)

Vasha giggles at Bertram's Philandering comment.  She nods. "I don't know where to go from here.  Amaranthia is nice, but it's never felt quite like home.  And Arris feels like home, but there's nowhere for me to stay, and I'm not sure it's safe for me here either."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

"Well, I'm sure you'll find a wonderful place somewhere, Vasha.  You're a good girl, and very nice, and you'll fit in anywhere you go."


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2005)

She smiles "Thank you."

Vasha ponders "Do you know where there's a great library or collection of lore?  Maybe I can find something out about the Jewel."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

"Well, they have lots of good libraries on Altania...Also, I hear the Byblans on Tymadeau keep plenty of books too...If it's something from Arris, maybe the Mojiin know more about it?  I don't know," Bertram ponders.


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2005)

"Altania might be a place to go, but you're right, perhaps there's a place around here we can look without being noticed."  She pauses, "That's assuming you'll stay around for a bit and help."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

"Sure...I can't leave just when it's starting to get interesting, now can I?  Besides, leaving a lady when she is in need is most ungentlemanly."


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2005)

She smiles.  "Well, you know a village of Mojiin around here?"  she looks back and adds "That's currently not under assault by the Dragonlords?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

"Ummm...nope.  I guess we could go back to that town and ask?  Or just wander looking for one..."


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2005)

"I think it's dangerous to look around.  The bartender knows me, he'll help if he can."

As they continued back to town, Vasha stayed particularly close to Bertram, often cuddling up with him at night after he'd fallen asleep.  Still, she kept her exibitionism to a minimum in respect to him, and Bertram seemed to be understanding.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

"OK, that probably sounds like the best idea," Bertram agrees.

*Throughout the trip, Bertram tries to be understanding of Vasha's ways, to be there for her if she needs to feel comfort without going too far past his own comfort level of what he can do with a woman who isn't his fiancee.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2005)

Vasha explains her massage technique of using two mage hands, and explains that she thinks she can chanel more energy into the spell to generate more hands that you might be able to use with less concentration.  She helps him experiment with it, and agrees to remain dressed while he practices it.  "Or you can always try it on Puddles" she giggles.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

"Hmm...that's a pretty tricky technique, but with your help, I think maybe I can get the hang of it," Bertram agrees, laughing along with her when she suggest Puddles, "I think Lynestra would not be pleased if I told her that massaging a dog was good practise for her."


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2005)

Vasha laughs at that comment. "I'm sure she'll apprecite your hard work."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

"I hope so!" Bertram agrees, laughing along with her.


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2005)

As they are packing up, less than a day away from the town, Vasha approaches Bertram.

"Bertram, I've been thinking.  Among the nymphs, it's tradition to call one you're close to your sister, even if they're of another race.  While I don't think that's quite appropriate in your case" she grins "I was thinking that perhaps you might let me honor you and call you brother?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

"Well, if that is the way of your tradition, then how could I refuse such an honour?  I would be proud to call such a strong, kind woman Sister."


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2005)

She smiles and gives Bertram a big hug and a quick kiss.  "Thank you." she says.

As the two of them continue on, the town appears just over the horizon.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

"You're welcome, little sister," Bertram replies, hugging her back.

*As they enter the town, Bertram sighs with relief that there was not another viscious attack on the way back.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2005)

"I wonder what your parents will think when you tell them you met your new sister on Arris?" she giggles.

Vasha and Betram walk into the Parched Ruby, hoping perhaps it's either not too late, or not too early for someone to be around.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

*As the two walk into the inn, the inkeeper looks directly at Vasha and then shakes his head, silently and vigorously, motioning towards the door.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2005)

Vasha looks around but backs out of the Inn, pulling Bertram with her.  When they get outside, she says "I think someone there is looking for us."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

"Yes, that would make sense...What do we do?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2005)

"Well, we can wait out here, or perhaps we could find a way to sneak in."  Vash looks around the buidling cautiously, looking to see if there is a second entrance.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

"Hmmm...which do you prefer, Vasha?"

*There are some windows on the room's second story--this is one of the few buildings in town with two stories.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2005)

"Do you know a good way we can sneak in?  I see a few windows open, but not any way to easily get up there, and I don't have any magic that could help us enter unseen."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

"Well, I could Levitate you up, but that can only take you up and down, so you would have to be able to do the rest from there, I guess...Are you sure about this?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2005)

She sighs "No, I'm not.  I wish I knew what was going on in there though."

Vasha looked around to see if there was perhaps a good vantage point to watch the inn.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

"Hmmm...well, we could try getting up on the roof of one of those one-story buildings nearby, but I'm just not sure if that would help."


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2005)

"No, I think going in here would be best.  How good are you at sneaking?"

OOC: Woho! 4th level!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

"Pretty good, actually, if I do say so myself.  And you?"

(OOC: Congrats--Woohoo!  I'm in the top 10 now!)


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2005)

"Not very.  Perhaps we should both go up, but then you can try to sneak around and find out what's going on.  I think they might be less likely to recognize you."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

"Okay, sure--we can try...By go up, do you mean Levitate?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2005)

"That, or you can go up and then pull me up with a rope.  I'm pretty light."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

"Alright, so you want me to go first?"

*Bertram focuses himself and utters an incantation, moving his hands gracefully through the motions of the spell, and he begins to drift upwards, until he reaches a window, which he grasps and tumbles inside dropping a rope for Vasha.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2005)

Vasha ties the rope to her waist and holds on tight.  She keeps her legs at the edge of the building, to try to help guide herself.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

*After a few false starts, Vasha manages to climb to the window, where Bertram congratulates her quietly.*

"Great job!  Where to now?"

(OOC: You're lucky you don't take damage for failing a Climb check by 5 or more on the ground  )


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2005)

Vasha looks around the room "Well, let's see if we can hear anything out in the hallway, and if not, you can sneak downstairs and see what's down there."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

*Bertram nods and puts his ear to the door, but he cannot hear anything that seems significant.  He motions for Vasha to come and listen as well, but she cannot hear anything either, so Bertram slips out the door quietly.*

*He comes back a short while later.*

"Vasha, there's a Valsian woman here, and it looks like she is waiting.  Do you think she is a Dragonlord?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2005)

"She could be, did she look like that image earlier?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

"What image?  You mean the projected voice?  That didn't have a visual component, it was just a spell to make her louder."


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2005)

"Did it sound like her then?  Perhaps you can go in and scout it out, she may not know you.  You could even rent this room just to be safe."

OOC: I thought there was a vision, but perhaps I'm just misremebering, or Vasha was halucinating in the stress.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

"I guess so...I'll make sure she doesn't know me and try to gather intel, but...Vasha, listen:  If you hear a sound like a loud goose honking, then that means I've been caught, so climb down the rope and run as far from here as you can, okay?"

(OOC:







			
				Me said:
			
		

> *A loud woman's voice calls out in Valsian, projected magically so that all can hear:*



--you probably were thinking "Oh, a Project Image" when I said the voice was projected magically )


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2005)

"Ok." She gives him a quick kiss "Good luck Brother." she smiles.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

*Bertram gives her a chaste kiss back, and climbs down the rope, intending to enter the inn from the front as a patron.*

(OOC: See my edited OOC in the last post )


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2005)

Vasha listens carefully at the door.

OOC: Ahh, yeah, that's probably it. I'll go with the Vasha was halucinating due to stress thing though.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

*Vasha makes out muffled voices, but nothing more.  After a while, she hears the sound of footsteps walking towards the door.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2005)

Vasha backs away from the door and hides under the bed.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

*The door opens and a Valsian man with short-cropped amethyst hair and piercing amethyst eyes walks into the room and closes the door behind him.*

*He listens to the door for a moment, then nods to himself, and waves his hand in a dismissive manner, his Valsian countenance melting away to reveal Bertram.*  

*He smiles and looks around.*

"You can come out now, little sister.  The coast is clear for the moment."


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2005)

Vasha scrambles out from under the bed.  "Wow, that was great!" she says once the door is closed.  "Was it her?  Did she speak?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

"Yes, it was she..." Bertram agrees, "Vasha...she has the detector, and I've found out that it can only actually detect things in a rather wide radius, unable to pinpoint them--that's why she had to call Gralas out of hiding the last time...But she said he doesn't have it, and he doesn't know where it is, but she sensed it in the Mojiin village, and now she senses it here...She thinks you have it, Vasha."


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2005)

"I don't think I have it." Vasha ponders and checks her personage to see if she has any sort of Jewel.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

*Vasha doesn't notice any Jewel on her person when she does the search.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2005)

"Perhaps there is something more to it, or perhaps the Jewel is not a jewel..."

"Bertram, do you think you can try to detect magic yourself?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

"Hmm...perhaps.  I already tried a Detect Magic on myself, and I didn't find anything unusual..."


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2005)

Vasha tries to detect magic on herself.  "Try me, just in case we can't do it on ourselves."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

*Bertram and Vasha both try to detect magic again, and they don't notice any unusual magical auras lingering on any of their items.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2005)

Vasha examines her own aura for anything unusuall.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

*Vasha doesn't notice anything unusual in her aura.*

"Hmm...If it's here, it is beyond either of our power to detect it...Of course, there's plenty of dweomers that could manage that."


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2005)

Vasha nods.  "Well, we can either try to hide here, run, or we can try to bluff her if she believes we have it."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

"Well, if we run too far away, she'll notice.  If we hide, she may find us, and if we try to bluff, then we're in a high-danger zone if it fails.  Which do you prefer, little sister?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2005)

"Do you think we could bluff her and get your divice back?  I wonder if I have a jewel that will work..."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

"I think the detector can pinpoint the jewel at very close distances, so that bluff is oomed to failure, I'm afraid," Bertram replies a bit sadly, "It was a very good idea though--you're a smart girl, Vasha."


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2005)

"Then perhaps we had best hide here.  Poor Puddles though, stuck outside," She frowns.

Vasha couldn't help shake the feeling that she had missed something.  Her father had brought her mother here for a reason, and learned to love her.  Perhaps there was more to why he chose to bring her here than she understood.  Perhaps she was the Jewel, and simply did not understand her connection to the planet as a nymph.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

"Hmm...I guess so, but we can't hide forever...I do have another idea, but it's kind of risky...What if I pretend to be you while you run away?  Then she'll notice that she doesn't detect the jewel anymore, and she'll think that happened even while you were there, since I'll be there, so maybe she'll stop hunting you.  Regardless, I'll be okay because I don't have it, and I don't know where it is, so I'll just be cooperative.  What do you think?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2005)

"Are you sure?  I don't want to loose you to Brother.  Would we meet up again or just go our seperate ways?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

"Well...I guess we would have to split up for now, but have no fear.  I will find you again someday and invite you to my wedding, little sister..."


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2005)

She gives Bertram a big hug "You'd better" she giggles.  "I'll try to find a library somewhere else,for it's best I leave Arris for a bit I think."

She gives him a tender, sisterly kiss.  "Take care Brother." She smiles reluctantly.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

"Don't worry, Sister, I always do."  

*He swirls his hands in arcane gestures and says some mystic words, which Vasha recognises as an invisibility spell, and then gives her a kiss on her nose, at which point her reflection vanishes in the mirror.  Then he makes a simple gesture that she doesn't recognise and changes his form to match hers, giving her a hug while she's invisible.*

"Be safe, Sister."


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2005)

"I will." 

With Bertram's help, she manages to climb down the rope fairly quickly without hurting herself, grabs puddles and whispers for him to follow her, and begins to treck to the nearest Spelljamming port.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

*She travels through the night and into the next day, when she hears a hiss, and sees a near-starved sand monitor clambering towards her, its reptilian eyes gazing on Vasha as a last-resort meal, as its six-foot-long tail twitches back and forth.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2005)

Vasha sets a ration on the ground, makes a small bowl like shape next to it in the sand, and slowly backs away.  She then conjures a small waterflow in the bowl, offering the lizards a drink.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

*The lizard looks towards the water, and then towards Vasha, and it continues to advance on her, a desperate glint in its eyes.  Puddles begins to growl as it gets closer.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2005)

Vasha, not having anything else to feed the poor Lizard, reaches into her bag and pulls out a Tiger.  Vasha steps behind Puddles and the Tiger, hoping that the additional protection will disuade the Lizard.

OOC: Apparently I payed for a Tan one but wrote down a Grey one.  I fixed it on the sheet.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

*The giant desert monitor decides that by giving it a tiger to eat and water to drink, Vasha is OK, or at least she isn't a filling meal compared to the tiger, so it begins to approach toward the tiger with the intent of eating it.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2005)

Vasha tries to comunicate to the lizard that they are not food, but she will help it find some.  If this fails, she grabs her ration and quickly retreats from the scene, letting the lizard and the tiger sort things out while she quickly puts some distance between it and herself.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

(OOC: *Vasha doesn't have the Wild Empathy class feature, so has she prepared any spells to help her communicate with the lizard?*)


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2005)

OOC: No, just handle animal, so she's likely to fail, hense her inclusion of what she does once she fails.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

*Failing to get her message across, Vasha backs away and leaves the lizard with the tiger and the water.  Of course, the poor thing is in for an unpleasant surprise when her meal will vanish into thin air after being defeated, but by then, Vasha will be long gone.*

(OOC:  Okey dokey.)


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2005)

Vasha feels a bit of guilt for not being able to help the poor lizard, but she did try, and she at least gave it water.

When it is time to rest, Vasha sets up a makeshift tent with a few sheets and lays out her bedroll.  She does her usuall shower to revive herself, and then spends some time meditating on her connection with Arris.  Perhaps Arris can help her locate the Jewel, so she can return her love.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

*Vasha sleeps in her makeshift tent, a whole lot toastier during the day than with Bertram's proper tent, but she was somewhat used to it, having spent her childhood here.  She awakens again and continues towards Valtharyn, which is large enough to have significant traffic in Spelljamming, probably.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2005)

Frustrated with her lack of progress with meditating, she continues towards her destination, wondering if she'll find a nice Spelljamming Captain again.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

*After six days of travel, Vasha finds a place in the distance that, while not as lush as her father's oasis, still seems to be more alive than most of the places on poor, desolate Arris, supporting light scrub and with a small trickling rivulet of water where animals gather.  This could be a good place to meditate and gain communion with Arris in order to eliminate the need to sleep, at least for today.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2005)

Vasha smiles with excitement.  She sets her stuff down, slips off her dress, and slides into the water.  Reaching out with her senses, she touches her natural conection to the environemnt, and with it tries to commune with Arris.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

*There isn't exactly a lot of water, but Vasha still manages to at least get her feet wet.*

*Closing her eyes and concentrating on her connection with Arris, she senses that there is still latent life energy left in this area, which will be enough to sustain her if she meditates for a few hours here.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2005)

Vasha decides this is best, and does what she can to rest and meditate in the water.

OOC: She was meditating more to connect with Arris in an attempt to find out about the Jewel as much as anything else.  Given that she felt the love of Arris when she returned, she felt she might be able to comune with Arris beyond her normal symbiosis, which is what she's been attempting to do.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

*In her mind, as she meditates, Vasha feels Arris's tragically feeble attempt to caress Vasha and protect her in a loving embrace.*

(OOC: Oh, gotcha )


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2005)

Vasha smiles and relaxes, attempting to return the favor to the loving Arris as she meditates in symbiosis.

OOC: NP, figured I'd clairify, though she'll do her symbiosis thing as well.  Changed some spells out, had time to do it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

*After her four hours of meditation, Vasha looks down and notices that the rivulet of water seems to have grown a little bit larger as she meditated.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2005)

Vasha smiles "You were a clever one Daddy" she says to herself.  Apparently she was the jewel, in her own special way.  She wondered if it was her being a nymph, or something else.  She hoped the Dragonlord hadn't figured it out, or else poor Bertram might not be safe.

She takes the time to refill her waterskins with spring water, and took a few edables to supliment her remaining rations, and makes sure Puddles is fed after he plays in the water a bit.  Checking the time, she ponders meditating some more, but wonders if that will attract any more attention.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

*It is now just a little bit before dawn.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2005)

Vasha decides that perhaps this is a good place to rest up.  This feels more like home, and she's not quite ready to move on.  She continues to meditate in the water, enjoying the rush of it over her body as she lays and rolls around in it, while watching Puddles splash about.  Here she feels the embrase of Arris, and she can embrace her back.

She will rest here till it is well past the warmest part of the day, before she continues on.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

*By the time that Vasha is ready to leave, the stream has grown substantially larger, and all sorts of animals have begun to crowd around it, eager to find a drink.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2005)

Vasha smiles as she watches the animals drink, and holds Puddles back from trying to play with the more wild animals.

"I could do more good right here, but I think it would be noticed.  We should move on for now, perhaps we can return later." she says to Puddles, as if he'd understand her.  She shakes herself off and dons her dress, and begins her travels again, wondering how she can best use this newfound power in the future.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

*Continuing on towards Valtharyn, Vasha travels for five more days, until on the sixth day, she is ambushed from above by a winged vraln, which begins to dive down in a spiralling pattern towards her.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2005)

If it is a more natural animal, Vasha will cast Calm Animal on it (DC 15), otherwise, She will cast Barkskin and try to step behind the ever valiant Puddles.

OOC: I think the 2 points of damage she took almost 2 weeks ago is probably healed by now


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

*The vraln calms and relaxes, setting down on the ground and tilting its head curiously.*

(OOC: Yup, it has )


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2005)

Vasha cast another spell (speak with animal) and begins to speak to it.  "What brought you here?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

--_Hungry_-- it replies --_Look for food_--


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2005)

"Is there an oasis near here?" she asks.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

--_No oasis.  Just sand._--


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2005)

Vasha nods.  "Well, here, will some of this be acceptable?"  She offers it some of what she still has from the oasis.  "I can make some water for you too if you wish."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

--_Water?  Yes.  Good.  Kind girl._-- 

*it sips the water with the long tongue that it can protrude from its beak.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2005)

Vasha creats some water that falls to the ground away so it can drink without approaching her too much.  She offers it a few bits from the oasis.  "We go in peace now, may you find food elsewhere, for Arris still loves you, and will provide for her children."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

--_Yes...Arris...hurts_--


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2005)

"I am trying to heal Arris.  Several days that way" she points "I restored an oasis.  Look there for more sustinance, but be kind to Arris."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

--_Yes...Look_--


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2005)

"Be well my friend, and may Arris smile upon you."  She turns and walks away.

She looks at Puddles "How are you doing down there?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

--_I am good.  You feel well now?  I love you, Vasha._--


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2005)

"I love you too Puddles.  Do you remember anything my mother and father did with the Oasises? Or was that too long ago for you?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

--_I don't know.  It was pretty, and lots of water to splash and play._--


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2005)

"You always did love that, you silly dog." she says as she scratches him behind the ear.  "I hope we find another oasis or city soon."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

--_Me too.  Before, you made water bigger.  How?_--

*Puddles wags his tail happily as Vasha pets him.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2005)

"I'm not sure, I think it was my connection with nature and Arris.  I don't know if it's because I am of Arris, or I am a Naiad, or I have studied nature, or perhaps all of those.  I need to study this more."

OOC1: Alternate conversation: "You see Puddles, women don't like to go just anywhere, and, well, it'd been nearly 5 days since I'd been in a proper place..."

OOC2: Going on break, be back in an hour or so.  If you're in bed, good night.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

--_OK.  I hope you find answer that makes you happy, Vasha._--

(OOC: I'll be awake )


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2005)

"I'm happy with you Puddles.  You're the man of my life." she says with a giggle.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

--_I'm happy with you too, Vasha.  I would follow you any place._--

*Puddles wags his tail and licks Vasha on the face.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2005)

Vasha laughs and smiles.

Puddles and Vasha continue to brave the treck accross the desert.  Vasha tries to hone her senses a bit to sense any nearing oasises, but otherwise continues on what she believes to be the correct path towards her destination.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

*After three more days, Vasha senses another 'oasis' , although calling the feeble areas with a small amount of remaining life energy oases is a bit of a stretch, a bit out of the way.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2005)

Vasha, growing more attuned to Arris, seeks out this Oasis, as the Healing of Arris must begin somewhere.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

*Vasha heads to the place where she senses more life energy.  There is no running water there, this time, but small saplings are growing in a spot where the sand has not yet consumed the earth and soil.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2005)

Vasha leans up against the tree and tries to reach out to Arris again, embracing her, loving her.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

*Not really a tree, but no more than a tiny sapling, just barely shooting off from the ground, Vasha leans close towards it, kneeling, and as she closes her eyes and embraces Arris, she feels a trickle of water surrounding her, as a life-giving stream of water rises up from the ground around her knees.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2005)

Vasha smiles and sits in a comfortable position after putting her gear far away.  She spends some time embracing Arris, and sharing her love.  She explores her power to love the land and heal Arris of her wounds.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

*She can't seem to do anything new beyond her training as an Ecomancer except this thing with the water, but as she spends time embracing Arris, more and more water rises up around her, until there is now a small stream where before there was nothing.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2005)

"Can all Ecomancers do this?" she ponders, thining back to see if she remembers her father or anyone else doing this.

She continues to focus and rest, again, waiting till after the warmest part of the day has passed, and then moving on.  Arris will be healed eventualy, but she dare not do too much at a time.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

*She can't remember ever hearing about Ecomancers being able to do this, although she does remember that the most powerful Ecomancers can bring forth verdant growth with their magic, so it isn't too unreasonable of a power, all things considered.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2005)

Perhaps her nymph heritage helps her connect on a deeper level, for she is an aspect of nature, and an aspect of Arris.  Vasha wonders how to seek out more Ecomancers to ask them.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

*Since the art of Ecomancy is a very personal thing and the Ecomancers tended to be outlaws against the Dragonlords' authority, Vasha doesn't know of any real gathering-place for other Ecomancers.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2005)

Vasha waits till it is time to move on, continuing to love Arris in her own way till she does.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

*When the sun is low on the horizon, Vasha continues toward Valtharyn.  Four days later, she sees the huge city on the horizon, covered in a giant dome to keep the environment inside pleasant.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2005)

Vasha is in awe of the dome, and continues till she finds an entrance.  She's not quite sure how she feels, for while it gives comfort, it shelters those who might otherwise act against seeing the true damage that has been done to Arris.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

*Eventually, Vasha reaches a gate, where several bored-looking Valsians stand on the inside.  On noticing Vasha, one of them waves and greets her in Valsian:*

"Oh, hello there.  We don't see many people coming in from that way--just desert for miles--and particularly not people from other worlds.  What is your business here in Valtharyn?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2005)

"I seek transport. I have been visiting a friend, but had to journy for a long time to find a city large enough to dock a Spelljamming ship."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

"Oh, OK.  Well then, welcome to Valtharyn, City of Plenty, milady," the guard replies, as he draws a door-shape onto the inside of the dome with a little rod-like device, causing the colour of the dome in the outlined area to shift from light-amethyst to bright-ruby, "I made it so that you can pass through right there, though the intolerable heat still cannot.  Hopefully you will find it more comfortable than out in the desert."


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2005)

"Thank you." she smiles politely, and follows Puddles in.

Vasha looks around the huge city, not knowing where to begin.  She looks around, perhaps there is a tavern or other refuge from where she can seek information.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

*Vasha can't really tell which of the buildings are taverns, so she heads through the city more or less at random, until she comes across a small artifical lake in the middle of the city filled with conjured water which likely feeds the entire city's water system.  On this lake is built a docks with ships, which are obviously meant for Spelljamming, as it would be pretty idiotic to build conventional ships in an inland artificial lake in the middle of a city.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2005)

Vasha looks around to see if she can spot a building with a flow of people and the air of a tavern to it, thinking that one should be close to a port.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

*She notices a building near the docks with a decent flow of people, and, hoping that it will turn out to be a tavern, she heads inside.*

*Her first instinct proves correct, as she sees a bar with racks of keys for the rooms in the back, as smiling scantily-clas barmaids carry drinks to the clientele.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2005)

Vasha enters the bar and takes a seat.  She sits and observes the clientel for a bit, hoping to spot captains, sailors, and potentialy local guides.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

*The vast majority of those in the bar are Valsians, but she sees a fellow with blue hair who is clearly of a different race, as well as two men with drab brownish hair, somewhat similar to--but less suave-looking than--Bertram.  It is unclear which of them are sailors or captains, and in any case, she doesn't notice any touts advertising.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2005)

When the waitress passes she asks "Are any of the clients here spelljammer Captains? or perhaps local guides?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

"Captains?  Well, yes.  I believe that the gentleman over there owns a Spelljamming ship," she points to a well-dressed Valsian by the bar, "As for guides, I don't think so, though you can probably get a good number of the citisens to show you around for enough coin."


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2005)

"Thank you." Vasha says with a smile.

Vasha walks over to the man after looking him over.  "Excuse me, sir.  The serving girl said that you own a Spelljaming ship?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

*Vasha finds the man to be a well-dressed and somewhat handsome Valsian, with topaz-coloured hair and eyes.*

"Yes, that's right," the man says, his topaz-coloured eyes glinting as he looks Vasha up and down, "Why do you ask, fair lady?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2005)

"I need to arange for transport.  Where are you heading to next if I may ask?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

"Ah, well, we're heading to the Vylrynar Outpost and then on to Eldiz.  Can you pay for your passage?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2005)

Vasha stops for a second and blushes before continuing "Well, um, no, I don't.  The last ship I was on was nice enough to take me here, but I guess I could try to work for passage.  If not, I guess I'll have to find some work here."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

"Well, we don't have any crew positions open, and one more person is one person's worth of air that we don't have, so I'd need you to pay.  Sorry, but that's how it usually works.  You should probably have come here with enough money to leave, I guess"


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2005)

Vasha is saddened by this news. "How much does it cost, and when are you leaving? Perhaps I can make enough before you go."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

"It'll be 75 Emerald Valryts, though I'll take gold pieces as well, I guess.  That pays for the space, board, and the meals."


----------



## Bront (Sep 18, 2005)

"Isn't there anything I could do?" she asks with pleeding eyes.  "I've never had to get worry about money before.  I'm... I'm not sure what I can do to earn it."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

"Well, I'm sure there's plenty of ways a pretty girl like you could get money here..."


----------



## Bront (Sep 18, 2005)

"Like how?" Vasha asks, curiously.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

"Well," pondering several different options, he chooses one, "You could be a waitress or a barmaid, for instance.  Or if you have a special skill, you could use that...or you could sell yourself if you had no other recourse, I guess."


----------



## Bront (Sep 18, 2005)

Vasha shudders at the thought of selling herself, not even knowing what was ment by that.  "I guess I'll have to find something" she says, somewhat dejected.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

"Wow, you must be very sheltered if you've never had to work before until now...you should count yourself lucky, but at least you're getting some real-world experience."


----------



## Bront (Sep 18, 2005)

She nods, and then leans forward and whispers to the captain "What do you think of the Dragonlords?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

"What an interesting question.  Do you mean all Dragonlords in general or the upper echelon--the Dragonkings and the Dragonemperor himself?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 18, 2005)

"Just in general." she says.  "I've realy not had much of a chance to encounter them, but was warned to be careful.  You seem to know a lot about the area, and have been nice enough to answer my questions."  She smiles.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

"Be careful of the Dragonlords, eh?  Sounds like something one of those Mojiin would say.  As for my opinion on them, well I guess I'm biased, being a Dragonlord myself."


----------



## Bront (Sep 18, 2005)

Vasha blushes "Yes, it was a Mojiin.  I ment nothing to disparage by it.  As you are already aware, I've not been away from home much."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

"Ah, yes.  Curious choice for a vacation, our Arris.  Whatever inspired you to come to this desolate planet?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 18, 2005)

"A friend of my mothers resides here, and I came to visit him.  It was a short visit, but well worth the time.  Arris does have it's charms."  She smiles.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

"Ah, family and friends.  That is one of Arris's strongest draws...Family is the only thing we have on which we can truly rely, so we treasure it..."


----------



## Bront (Sep 18, 2005)

"Yes, family is precious.  I hope to see what is left of mine again."  she sighs.  "Thank you for you time kind sir," she says with a slight smile "You have been most helpull Mr...."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

"Valthyne, Jyrvis Valthyne.  Pleased to meet you."


----------



## Bront (Sep 18, 2005)

Vasha smiles "It has been a pleasure.  Wish me luck."

With that, Vasha heads back out of the tavern.

Vasha begins to look for signs that someone is hiring, signs of ecomancers, or even signs of another Nymph.  She listens to the conversation around her, hoping to perhaps overhear any strange rumors.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

"Well, good luck, then."

*Vasha looks around, but she doesn't see any sign of Ecomancers or Nymphs.  Eventually, she does see a sign for a job:*

'Help Wanted: Auctioneer--Must be well spoken, charismatic, and honest.  Also, must like working with people.'


----------



## Bront (Sep 18, 2005)

Vasha enters the building and looks for someone to inquire about the sign.  "Excuse me, but I see that you're hiring for an Auctioneer?  I am in need of a job, and hope that perhaps I can help."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

"Yes, that's right," the man in the building replies.

*He is a muscular Valsian with his hair shaved off and replaced with intricate tattoos, though it must have been emerald-green, since that is his eye colour.*

"Do you have any credentials or contacts with whom we could inquire?  Additionally, how long are you looking to work with us?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 18, 2005)

"Well, I'm not looking for too long, as I was hoping to earn enough money to return home, but I could probably stay for a while if it was needed.  I have grown fond of Arris, and had little time to explore the city."


Vasha tries to put on her best smile "As for cridentials, I have never worked a job yet, but I am willing to try and work hard at it.  Perhaps you can show me what you would need me to do and test me."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

"Basically, you just start with the base price and ask for people who will pay more, and then continue asking for more, with a time limit for a bid, until you get no bids and the time limit expires, at which point, the last person to bid wins, and they pay the amount they said.  Does that make sense?  I can give you a practise example, but as long as you're a good speaker with a loud, clear voice, and can work well with people, it should be pretty easy.  We would want you to stay for at least a month to pay off the time we spend training you, but if you want to leave the planet, it might take close to that time to gather the necessary funds anyway.  Does that sound good for you?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 18, 2005)

"I'm willing to give it a try.  Let's try a practice run first."  Vasha tries a fake aution of an item, and manages not to get tongue tied.

"That was fun.  Do you know where I can obtain lodging?  And how long and how often would I have to work?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

"You would just work while the auction house was open, and since even the best auctioneer is bound to get her voice tired after too much non-stop talking, we have it split up so that there's only six hours of work for each auctioneer, with a three hour break in between, and that would be for seven out of the eight days of the week, since the auction house is closed the last day.  As for lodging, you could get a room at an inn, or you could rent out an apartment, I guess.  My main concern is how you can show you are an honest upstanding girl--we wouldn't you stealing any of the merchandise, right?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 18, 2005)

"Steal?  Why would I want to do that?  I thought you would pay me if I got a job here." she says.  "Oh, am I not understanding something?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

"Yes, we would pay you for working here, that's correct, but as you might guess, some people try to take advantage of their employer's generosity and steal the merchandise, fleeing afterwards."


----------



## Bront (Sep 18, 2005)

"What?  That's horable!"  Vasha says, before she connects things "Oh, you want to know if I'd do something like that?  I can only swear that all I want is to earn enough to eventualy return to see my family."  She says with a friendly smile.  "But, apparently I need money, which something I have none of, so I am here.  I think I can do a very good job for you"

"How much would you be paying me?  And do you know of a good place to obtain lodging?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

"Well, I'm glad you agree with me.  It is definitely horrible when people steal things from those who are nice enough to employ them.  You will get a slight commission from your sales, so if you do a good job at promoting sales and prices, you will get more money.  You can expect to receive a few Emerald Valryts each day of work, so that will be maybe around 60 or so in a month, again depending on if you do a good job.  As for lodging, there's a few places--it depends on what you are looking for."


----------



## Bront (Sep 18, 2005)

"Well, I'll do my best for you, thank you." 

Vasha frowns "I don't have any money for lodging right now though."  She sighs.  "Something simple is fine.  Do you know of any enclave of Nymphs by any chance?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

"Okay, then.  We'll want you to sign a contract for the firs month now, so that way we'll at least cover the cost of training you, OK?"

"As for simple lodging, no, there's no Nymph enclaves here--you may be one of the only Nymphs on Arris, my dear, though I suppose you may run across a few while you are working here.  You can just get a cheap room at an inn for 2 Ruby Valryts a day--I'll front you that for the first few days after you sign the contract, OK?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 18, 2005)

"Thank you, you're so kind."  She gives him a hug.  Then she thinks better of that "Oh, I'm sorry, is that not appropriate?"

As she tries to make sense of the contract, she asks "Do you know any local ecomancers?  One of my sisters told me I might enjoy meeting them."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

> "Oh, I'm sorry, is that not appropriate?"



"Well, it isn't ordinary, but I certainly don't mind.  You are quite a sensual woman, after all."



> "Do you know any local ecomancers? One of my sisters told me I might enjoy meeting them."




"Ecomancers?  We don't have any of those deluded fools in here--at least not any I know."


----------



## Bront (Sep 18, 2005)

Vasha smiles "Good, I don't want to offend anyone."

Unless she sees something obiously wrong with the contract, she will sign it.

"Ecomaners were just a thought.  It is an interesting curiosity for a nymph you understand."  She smiles.  "If they're as rare as you say, I'm sure they'll stick out in a crowd."

She finishes signing her contract and hands it back to him. (Unless, as stated earlier, she saw something wrong).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

*There's nothing wrong with the contract, except that she agrees to accept any forfeiture within the extent of the law if she breaks the contract by leaving without completing the month's term or stealing merchandise, etc, which shouldn't be a problem at all if she plans on following contract.*

"Yes, they would most certainly stick out, I think."


----------



## Bront (Sep 18, 2005)

"What does this Forfeiture thing here mean?  I don't plan on leaving early, but I want to know what this means."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

"Basically, agreeing to this just means that you can't go to the courts and say you didn't know what was in here, which some people might try.  So if you try to breach contract, you would basically have no case in court to prevent yourself from paying the penalty.  But you don't plan on cheating us, right?  So there won't be a problem for you.  It requires something seriously dishonest like ceasing working before the month is up or stealing or showing up but then being incredibly negligent and sleeping all day or something to go to court."


----------



## Bront (Sep 18, 2005)

"Well, I don't intend to do any of it, but I swear to you that if something does happen, I will settle it with you as fairly and quickly as I can."  she says as she signs the contract with the name Springborne.

She smiles brightly "So, when do I start?  And what do I call you?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

"Well, you can start training a bit now in practise, and I'll have you watch an experienced auctioneer tomorrow.  Then, we'll have you try one auction, and if you do well, you can start then, okay?  Oh, and you can call me Lhazryn."


----------



## Bront (Sep 18, 2005)

"Thank you Lhazryn." she says, and gives him another hug.

"What exactly do you sell here anyway?" Vasha asks, not realizing she had forgotten to ask such an obvious question.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

"You're welcome, Ms..." he looks at her name on the contract, "Springborne, or should I call you Vasha?"

"Oh, we sell slaves."


----------



## Bront (Sep 18, 2005)

Vasha goes a bit blanche "Slaves?  I wasn't aware that was legal here on Arris.  What do you sell them for and where do they come from?"

Vasha ponders a bit on how exactly she was supposed to steal a slave if so inclined, but decides not to go down that road.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

"Well, it's not legal on Arris as a whole, per se, but it is legal in this city, which is what matters, I suppose.  Surprised?  I thought you knew, actually.  We did say you'd be working with people.  They come from lawbreakers and those who are too poor to provide for themselves, or sometimes they are purchased from offworld slavers, though this is rare.  Slaves here are generally treated fairly well, and the children of slaves can become citisens."


----------



## Bront (Sep 18, 2005)

"Why, it never occured to me..." she pauses and then sighs.  "I did sign my contract, and I'll do my job as best I can.  It is good to hear that they are treated well here at least.  I was just so focused on getting a job that I never even thought..."

"I'm sorry, I've lost several close to me lately, and it's been hard on me, but I don't expect you to carry that burden.  I will do as I promised." she says with a half hearted smile.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

"Seems like you don't much like slavery...a pity.  If you think of it, though, isn't it a better alternative to imprisonment in some dank cell or starving to death in penury?"

"Either way, I am sorry for your loss.  I know how hard it is to lose someone close to me."


----------



## Bront (Sep 18, 2005)

"The idea of selling a person... it just... well, I'm sure you get that reaction and understand, even if you don't agree."  She sighs.  "Well, I best get started, for I intend to do my job well, personal differences or no.  Do we know what exactly we will be selling before hand so we can.. talk up the..merchandice?"

In a way, Vasha hopes this won't get much easier, but she is resigned to her fate for now.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

"I've seen the reaction before--it is usually a sign of idealism that is not quite in touch with reality.  As for information, well, in general, you'll get a transcript with relevant information on the merchandise, which you can use to convince people to bid higher."


----------



## Bront (Sep 18, 2005)

"That's helpful." she says. "Is there anything you require of me now?  If not, I should arange lodging for myself."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

"No, nothing until tomorrow.  Would you like an advancement to pay for lodging?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 18, 2005)

"Yes please.  That is very kind of you." she smiles.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

"Ah, it is no trouble," he replies, "You are a beautiful and kind-seeming soul, which is rare enough in these parts.  You remind me of my deceased fiancee.  Here, take it."

*He hands over 2 Ruby Valryts.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 18, 2005)

She frowns "You poor thing." she gives him a hug.  "May I ask what happened?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

*He seems to like the hug.*

"She was always trying to be nice to the slaves, bringing them extra food, or toys for the children...But one day, she was raped and killed by a slave who then tried to escape...He had been a criminal before, you see..."


----------



## Bront (Sep 18, 2005)

"I can see why you view slaves as you do then.  But they are still beings, and when we refuse kindness to another, we are turning our backs to ourselves.  I'm sure she was a wonderful woman.  I would have liked to have met her"  she smiles.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

"Oh, slaves are still beings.  Undoubtably true.  But treat them too gently, and eventually they'll pay you back with treachery...That's why you have to be humane and understanding but also at the same time strict enough to lay down the law."


----------



## Bront (Sep 18, 2005)

"Well, it's good to know to be careful.  Thank you again for everything, Lhazryn" she smiles.

Vasha leaves and spends a bit of time wandering around, looking for a good place to stay, any nymphs, or signs of any ecomancers.  She also tries to note where perhaps there my be a library, for she might as well get some research done while she's here.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

"It was my pleasure, Vasha.  I look forward to working with you, and I'll see you tomorrow."

*While Vasha doesn't notice any Nymphs or Ecomancers, she does manage to find a large library, as well as several inns.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 18, 2005)

Vasha will try to find an Inn that is somewhat close to her new job, the library, and the port, and compair the prices for an extended stay ("Excuse me, I need a fairly simple room for at least a month.  How much would that be and what all is included in the room?")

OOC: I hope you enjoyed the link I left in the DI thread


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

*Vasha finds that most of the lower-priced inns cost around 2 Ruby Valrats per night for their simple rooms, which have very little in terms of comfort--just a pallet and little else, with no real furnishings.  Some of them are willing to give Vasha a discount for each night if she buys so many nights at once.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 19, 2005)

Vasha checks out appartments as well, for she remembered they were mentioned as an option.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

*The apartments have a little bit more space, in general, but they don't have the common area for eating, for example, that the inns do.  Prices tend to be a little bit less, but they don't include meals and such.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 19, 2005)

Vasha finds a good Inn then, and books a room.  If she can get one with a bath, she will be happy, but she is more concerned about price.  "I'm willing to help work a bit of my bill off if you'd like too.  I can do massages, serve, or even help clean up.  As long as my other job can take precidence, I'll do what I can."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

" 'Massages' eh?  Well, there's a place where you can do that kind of thing and get board for free and get paid..."


----------



## Bront (Sep 19, 2005)

Vasha looks curiously at whoever she's talking too "Realy?  You had a strange inflection Massage.  Are you sure we're speaking of the same thing?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

"Well, when you said Massage, you meant that you would sleep with the patrons, right?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 19, 2005)

Vasha gasps "No!"  she takes a deep breath "No, I ment a simple massage.  A back rub.  For relaxation and pain relief.  I would never share pleasure with strangers for money.  People have to pay for that?  Where's the love?  The Intimacy?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

"Oh, OK.  Well, you can probably find a place that will let you work as a waitress/masseuse at night for a bit of cash.  Just ask them up front--I don't really have any need for one myself, though."


----------



## Bront (Sep 19, 2005)

"Thank you."  Vasha spends some time looking for a place where she can spend some time as a waitress or masseuse for a bit of extra cash or perhaps lodging.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

*She looks around for a while, and eventually she finds an inn where the rooms cost two ruby Valryts and five topaz Valryts, but the innkeeper seems to like her, and he has offered to reduce the price by one ruby Valryt if she will work as a waitress and masseuse, and he'll reduce the price by the five topaz Valryts per night because she's staying for so long, so the total price is only one ruby Valryt.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 19, 2005)

"Thank you" she says with a big smile.  "It's been so hard finding anything here, and it's all so confusing.  How often are you going to want me to work?"

She hands him her 2 ruby Valryt's up front "I'll get you more once I get paid."

Vasha helps out if she's needed, or if not, she will draw up a bath (asking if it's not a bath in her room, she even offers to use her own water) and relax for a bit, and then get some sleep before she has to work.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

"Ah, it's no problem.  You can work whatever nights you are willing, and you'll save one ruby Valryt for each night.

*There is a bath at the end of the hall, though it appears to be empty at this hour, so Vasha can use it*


----------



## Bront (Sep 19, 2005)

Vasha helps out waitressing tonight, or as a massuse if requested.  She practices her Massage Spell as a Massuse (still doing the 2 mage hand thing till she can devote the money).  Once she is done for the night, she looks to see if the Bath is open, and if it is, she will fill the tub and take one before she heads to bed.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

"I'd like you to do waitressing for the first few days, so that you'll be more visible.  Then later, you can do some massages, OK?" the innkeeper requests.

*After her night of work, the bath is occupied, though Vasha can wait and go in next.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 19, 2005)

Vasha nods "If you'd like, I can give you a massage tonight, so you can honestly recomend me,"  she says with a smile.

Vasha sighs and tries to figure out what time it is, she doesn't want to be too tired for her first day tomorow.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

"Sure, if you'd like."

*It seems like it is nearly midnight.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 19, 2005)

"Oh, this is no problem at all.  I'm glad to help out, since you're doing me such a big favor."  She smiles as she works her four hands into the inkeeper's back.

Vasha gives the Inkeeper a massage for a bit, and then decides it's best to head to bed.  "Puddles, make sure I wake up in time for my job" she says.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

"Hmm...a magical massage.  That feels great, thank you."



*Puddles ears perk up when he hears his name, and he comes over to snuggle with Vasha.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 19, 2005)

"Hopefully I'll help you draw in some customers." she says with a smile.  "Is there an easy way to make sure I get up in time?  I don't want to miss my first day on the job."

Once she has set up every precaution she can to be awake, she snuggles up with Puddles and drifts off to sleep.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

"Yes, that's my hope, anyway.  As for waking up, we can have someone rap on your door loudly if you like."


----------



## Bront (Sep 19, 2005)

"That would be lovely, thanks"

Vasha drifted off to sleep quickly, for she had a busy day.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

*Her dreamy reverie is interrupted by a loud rapping sound that draws her slowly awake.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 19, 2005)

"Thank you" she calls out.

She dresses, and straightens up herself so she'll look her best for her job, and then heads downstairs for breakfast.

Baring something eventful happening there, she will head to her job.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

*After breakfast, Vasha heads over to the Slave Auction, where the man from before is sitting at the counter again.*

"Ah, Vasha, good.  I hope you didn't have too much trouble finding a place to stay.  When Zythryd comes in, I'm going to have you follow him for his first three hours and watch how he does the auction, alright?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 19, 2005)

"It took a while, but I found a good place." she says.  "Just let me know when he's in and I'll follow him for a bit."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

"Sure, he should be here in a few minutes.  In the meantime, please make yourself at home."


----------



## Bront (Sep 19, 2005)

Vasha finds a nice place to sit and does so, observing those who pass in and out of the house.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

*After only a few minutes, a man with topaz-coloured hair walks into the room.*

"Ah, Zythryd.  This lovely lady is Vasha--she'll be shadowing you as an understudy today, to replace Parzyv."

"Very well.  Vasha, please come with me--we'll go to the open-air auction and you can...watch my technique."


----------



## Bront (Sep 19, 2005)

Vasha smiles and nods "Of course"  She follows Zythryd to the auction.  "How long have you been doing this?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

"Oh, about ten years in the business.  It's a pretty good job, not too hard, and the hours are great.  Why do you ask?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 19, 2005)

"Oh, just curious.  Never hurts to know a co-worker a little bit." she smiles.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

"Oh, I see.  Well, what about you?  What have you been doing for a living before this?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 19, 2005)

"Nothing realy.  This is my first job, though I do give massages and have also taken up watressing."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

"Oh, I see, a multitasker.  Well, I'm surprised you've made it this far without working--did you come from a very aristocratic family?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 19, 2005)

"No, from Amaranthia." she replies.  "Not a lot of work there, and generaly accomidating."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

"Oh, I see.  Well, that'll do it, I guess.  Ah, here we are."

*He points towards a small auction podium in a tent filled with people.*

"Ah, here we are.  Now you just watch and study the way I do it, OK?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 19, 2005)

She nods and watches, taking mental notes.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

*Vasha watches as he sells off slaves, one by one, to interested buyers.  After a while, he steps off the podium, replaced by another man.*

"So, did you pick up the techniques?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 19, 2005)

"Well, a few.  You seemed to know who'd be a more interested buyer in any particular slave, and made eye contact with them as you scanned the crowd.  A pretty good idea, though I don't know how you know who will buy what."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

"Well, it helps if you recognise them from previous sales or can pick up context clues by their appearance and dress.  Also, watching their bidding habits throughout the auction can yield insight into future bids."


----------



## Bront (Sep 19, 2005)

Vasha nods "Does it help to know the slaves too?  Know which ones might suit a particular need?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

"Yes, that is a good idea as well, which is why each slave has some pertinent information written up for use about special skills and the like."


----------



## Bront (Sep 19, 2005)

She nods.  "Aren't you a little uncomfortable that you're selling people?  How do you get past that?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

"Nah, it's not really a problem for me.  I don't think about it that way.  I'm selling slaves--what's wrong with that, right?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 19, 2005)

"I guess.  I just never grew up with slaves, and honestly, I find it a bit distrubing, but I signed a contract that said I'd try, and I'm going to do my best while I'm here."

"So, what information do you get on the slaves ahead of time and how do you use it?"

Vasha discusses her job, trying to not think about the unplesant aspect of it.  She puts her energy into learning, and is eager to do it well. _'Perhaps I can at least help get those who are undeserving of being slaves in the hands of better owners.'_ she thinks to herself.  'I can at least try to do some good.'


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

"Eh, well, there's nothing that disturbing about it, really, its just a fact of life, but I guess maybe you're just having a culture shock or something."

"As for information, well, we typically have a history that explains how the slaves got to us, whether it be through some crime, which will be listed, or through penury, previous masters, or whatever else.  There's also a name and physical description, though the latter becomes a bit superfluous once you bring the slave up to the auction block.  There's usually also a set of possible skills, if any."


----------



## Bront (Sep 19, 2005)

She nods, taking it all in.  "And who's allowed to buy a slave?  Anyone at the acution?  Are they screened in some way first?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

"Anyone can buy a slave if they have the money.  However, they cannot export the slave without complications, especially in case they are some sort of underground offworlder slave-traders--the kind that might keep the children of slaves as slaves."


----------



## Bront (Sep 19, 2005)

"So I take it there are no children slaves here then?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

"No, despite the fact that the children of slaves are not automatically slaves, there are children slaves.  They often come from infants who had no family to take care of them, so they were raised by the city at the city's expense and are now paying off the debt through slavery."


----------



## Bront (Sep 19, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "No, despite the fact that the children of slaves are not automatically slaves, there are children slaves.  They often come from infants who had no family to take care of them, so they were raised by the city at the city's expense and are now paying off the debt through slavery."



"Is their debt as a slave listed then? so any new master knows how much a slave needs to work to pay off this debt?  Or does that very with the master?  And how much does a slave go for?"

Vasha hoped she might find some redeaming quality to the slave market, and indeed this did not seem like malicious slavery.  While she had yet to meet any such slaves, perhaps she can get past her worry enough to let it not effect her job.  She knew she was going to have to live with what she did here, but hopefully knowing it's true nature might help satiate her uneasyness a bit.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

"There is no listed debt.  The slave just gets his new master to sign a writ of manumission, at which point he becomes free.  Slaves go for a variety of prices, depending on many different qualities.  For instance, if you were a slave, you would go for a very high price because you are incredibly beautiful, are very sweet and gentle, and have skills as a masseuse."


----------



## Bront (Sep 19, 2005)

Vasha smiled, a bit uneasy at first, then taking it as the compliment it was intended as.  "Thank you." she blushes.

"Well, I think I understand, but does that mean a child slave sold to pay for debts may never be set free?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

"It is technically possible, but even if it does happen, better that than to have let them starve when they were a baby...Besides, if they are terribly mistreated, they are allowed to bring the case to the courts, which, while they admittedly don't usually take action, will sometimes grant the slave immediate freedom with no payment to the master.  The fact that this could happen generally leads those who would have been cruel to be wary, lest they lose a valuable investment, and really, it makes no sense to be cruel to slaves anyway, as poor treatment just endangers them and makes them less efficient at what they do.  Apologies for using you as an example again, but if someone like you was made a slave, the odds are that she would be pampered and treating to a life of luxury and privilege by her master."


----------



## Bront (Sep 19, 2005)

She smiles "Well, I have no intenion of becoming a slave, but this is a bit reasuring, thank you."

"How about you show me around here?  I think I'll need to actualy do an auction before I can realy learn any more of the neuances."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

"Sure, what part of the compound would you like to see?  As for the trial auction, I'll have you do one of those in three hours when I'm back on duty, so I can assess your performance."


----------



## Bront (Sep 19, 2005)

"Well, let's see everything.  Give me a complete tour, if we have the time that is."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

"Alright, well you've seen the main building and the auction tent, there.  I can show you the slave quarters, where the slaves-in-transit stay, and the archives, and there's not much beyond that."


----------



## Bront (Sep 19, 2005)

She nods and follows him around on the tour.  "Sounds good."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

*Zythryd shows Vasha around the grounds, through the archives, which hold information on the slaves in the city, and the slave quarters, where the slaves reside, pointing things out to her along the way, playing the guide, and asking if Vasha had any questions before moving to the next place.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 19, 2005)

"How are the slaves cared for when they are here?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

"We have wardens who take good care of them and live with them in the quarters.  They make sure that the slaves get good meals, and if there's turnover time before they can be auctioned, the wardens will sometimes try to find the slave a public service project on which to work instead of just sitting here."


----------



## Bront (Sep 19, 2005)

"That's good." she smiles.  "So, what other duties do we have besides auctioning slaves off?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

"That's most of our jobs, although you'll probably spend some time in the archives working with the slaves and perhaps a bit as a warden, taking care of the slaves.  In theory, though, each of those jobs is encapsulated, so that any one person will mainly be doing only one of those jobs, so that they can specialise."


----------



## Bront (Sep 19, 2005)

"So, how long do we usually work in one day?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

"Usually a little over six hours, with two three-hour auction blocks comprising the majority of it."


----------



## Bront (Sep 19, 2005)

"So you work 3 hours, get 3 hours off, and then work 3 more hours?  That's not too bad at all."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

"Nope, it's a pretty good job, really.  Of course, if they need any help with something during the three hour break, we are considered 'on call' , so that's a maximum of nine hours of work a day, with no extra pay for the additional three hours of work, since it won't have a commission, but it's still a good deal, I'd say."


----------



## Bront (Sep 19, 2005)

She nods. "So, what do you do on durring the 3 hours normaly?  Looks like we got some time."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

"Well, typically I grab lunch or read a book, or both."


----------



## Bront (Sep 19, 2005)

"Well, know any good spots to grab a bite?" she smiles


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

"Sure, would you like to join me?  My treat."


----------



## Bront (Sep 19, 2005)

"That would be lovely, thank you." she smiles.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

"Very well then," Zythryd replies, leading Vasha out of the slave-auction compound and onto a boulevard, taking several turns until they end their short walk in front of a pretty little cafe with tiny palm trees around the tables and a little artificial waterfall for scenery.


----------



## Bront (Sep 19, 2005)

"This place looks so nice" she says, looking at the scenery.  "You don't see enough of this around Arris."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

"That's quite true.  It's only by the sheer power expended by the Dragonlords that we can have things like this here--if not for them, the city would become as desolate as the rest of this planet."


----------



## Bront (Sep 19, 2005)

"So they built this dome, and protect what little natural habitat is left within?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

"Well, they built the dome back when it was getting really bad, and they don't protect so much as sustain via magic, but yes, that is essentially the gist of it."


----------



## Bront (Sep 19, 2005)

"What of the Ecomancers?  I've heard they have tried to help Arris."  She says.  "I'm sorry if I'm asking so many questions, I'm realy new here."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

"Oh, Ecomancers.  They're just foolish and a bit delusional.  There's really nothing that can be done for Arris, so they have to learn to just go on with their lives, and leave the moping about to the Mojiin.  As for the questions, I'm glad to be of help to someone so beautiful and enchanting."


----------



## Bront (Sep 19, 2005)

Vasha blushes "you're too kind.  But why can't Arris be saved?  Is it so bad as to give up all hope?  I've seen an oasis before, and it was beautiful, and to think that all of Arris may have once been like that."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

"It's a mathematical impossibility--I've seen the projections of consumption versus throughput, and it simply can't be done while maintaining humane living conditions for all people.  It is just the way the curve peters out--it's exponential, you see.  Can an Ecomancer try to create a temporary respite?  They could, but it would be wiped away shortly thereafter, leaving no real lasting effect."


----------



## Bront (Sep 19, 2005)

"Well, perhaps it's the nymph in me, but I can't believe it's so hopeless as to give up.  But surely it will not be easy, if possable."  Vasha sighs.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

"Why ponder on it?  It's rather bleak, so best to ignore it and focus on the happy things--don't mar that lovely face with a frown."


----------



## Bront (Sep 19, 2005)

"So, I take it you are not a Dragonlord?  I've seen a few of them, but you don't strike me as one."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

"Nope, not me.  Just a simple auctioneer."


----------



## Bront (Sep 19, 2005)

"You don't seem that simple to me" she says, smiling.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

"Well, I'd like to think of my self as sophisticated just because I'm well read, but I know that I'm really not.  Mostly, the only thing I know about is slaves and how to sell them," seeing Vasha smile causes Zythryd to smile too.


----------



## Bront (Sep 19, 2005)

"You seem to know a bit about the area.  And you know how to make a stranger feel welcome.  I think you underestimate yourself."  Vasha says.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

"Well, I've lived here for a while, so I guess I have to learn what's here sometime, eh?  As for making you feel welcome, I am truly glad that I have done so, as I felt that you were somewhat uncomfortable earlier.  If there is anything I can do for you, please let me know, okay Vasha?"

*He reaches over to hold her hand, squeezing it gently.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 19, 2005)

She smiles warmly and looks back at him.  "Your kindness has been a welcome change from the recient tragedy in my life.  That is all I could ask you you now."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

"Then I am glad that I could do at least that much to help put a smile on your face, and if I could, I would do more," Zythryd replies, as a waiter comes to their table.

"Good afternoon sir and madame, can I interest you in any drinks or appetisers?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 19, 2005)

"What do you recomend Zythryd?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

"Hmm...well the zaava here is quite good, as is the jhyyal soup.  To drink, you might like the lyvaa juice."


----------



## Bront (Sep 19, 2005)

"That sounds good, I think I'll try that." she says "Or is that too much food?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

"Well, it depends on if you have a big enough appetite, Vasha," Zythryd replies with a wink.


----------



## Bront (Sep 19, 2005)

"I'll give it a try then." she says with a giggle.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

"Sure, and I'll share anything you don't finish," Zythryd replies with a smile, "Oh, and please get me a juursh."

"Alright, I will be back with your drinks shortly."


----------



## Bront (Sep 19, 2005)

"I should check on Puddles before he head back if we have time.  Poor thing's all alone in my room, didn't feel it was right to take him to work."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

"Puddles?  That's a cute name.  What kind of pet is he?  If you want, I can tell them to hold the drinks for a few minutes and we can go run and bring him to lunch with us."


----------



## Bront (Sep 19, 2005)

"He's my dog.  Sure, he'd love that."  Once he has them hold the drinks, Vasha quickly makes her way back to her room to pick up Puddles, who is overjoyed to see her.  She tickles him and then gives him a quick scratch on the back of his head, "Silly" she says.

"Zythryd, this is Puddles, the man in my life," she says with a silly grin.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

"Well, hello there Puddles," Zythryd replies, "I must say, you have fine taste in women."


----------



## Bront (Sep 19, 2005)

Vasha blushes "Let's go Puddles, we're off to lunch."

His ears perk up at that and he follows them back to the dinner.  "Thank you for including him.  I don't know what I'm to do with him while I'm here, there's not many places for him to play."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

"Well, you could always let him explore the city while you're at work--if you trust him not to go see another woman, that is."


----------



## Bront (Sep 19, 2005)

Vasha giggles "Wouldn't he be in danger of being confused for a wandering or lost animal?  I realy couldn't stand it if something were to happen to him."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

"Well, you could give him a little necklace or other memento with your name on it--that would serve the dual purpose of making it clear that he wasn't a stray and also hopefully keeping his mind off other women."


----------



## Bront (Sep 19, 2005)

"I'll have to get something made up.  Perhaps after I get paid next."  She smiles "I know he wouldn't stray though.  He and I had a good talk on my journy over here." she says as she scratches his head.

"Oh, I wonder if we should get him something.  Is there some dish that would be good for a dog?"

She thinks about this and then breaks up into a fit of laughter "I'm sorry, that didn't come out quite right."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

"Hmm...I'm not sure the chef would appreciate his food being thrown to the dogs, but we can give him a bit--he might like the jhyyal soup if he's into spicy food."


----------



## Bront (Sep 19, 2005)

"No, just a simple bit of meat would be good.  It's been a while for him.  Perhaps if we asked if there was a bone or some left over we could buy for him, they would not mind.  Puddles isn't to picky."

Vasha waits for her meal to arive, feeling a bit more at ease than before.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

"When the waiter comes back with the drinks, I'll see if they can get something for him," Zythryd replies, petting Puddles's fur softly, "With a face that cute, how can they refuse him?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 19, 2005)

She smiles warmly to Zythryd "Thank you, you're too kind."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

*The waiter returns with their drinks, at which point, Zythryd asks if they could have a bit of meat for Puddles.*

"Why certainly, sir.  I will bring that out with the other meals, sir."


----------



## Bront (Sep 19, 2005)

Vasha takes a sip of her juice "This is good, is it a local fruit?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

"Somewhat local.  It grows on the prickly cacti of the desert, actually."


----------



## Bront (Sep 19, 2005)

She sips it again.  "Oh, yes, I remember now," she says excitedly.  A bright smile crosses her face as a happy memory of her youth, sipping lyvaa while laying in the shade by the water with her father.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

"Hmmm, I've never seen someone who liked lyvaa juice that much, but I'm glad it was able to make you smile."


----------



## Bront (Sep 19, 2005)

Vasha is snapped back into reality.  "Oh, just a memory, sorry."

"So, is there a companion of some kind in your life?" she asks.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

"Oh, no.  Not really.  At least, not for many years."


----------



## Bront (Sep 19, 2005)

"What happened?  If I'm not being too personal." she asks.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

*Zythryd sighs.*

"Well, I don't usually like to talk about it, but..."

"When I was a young man, little more than a boy, really, I well in love with a beautiful slave girl.  She said that she loved me too, and we made all sorts of plans together.  I worked in three jobs and saved up enough money to buy her from her master, at which point I immediately freed her...And then...and then she walked away.  Not so much as a thank-you.  When I asked about 'us' , she laughed in my face."


----------



## Bront (Sep 19, 2005)

"THat's a shame" she says.  "While she must have hated her slavery, she was cruel to use you to get out of it."

Vasha clasps his hand "Sometimes those we love aren't what they seem.  We just need to pick ourselves up and move on."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

"I guess so...It still doesn't make it stop hurting, though."


----------



## Bront (Sep 19, 2005)

She nods "Yes, I know.  But you can always remember the good times as well.  And I'm sure you're a better man for the experience ultimately."  She smiles

"Oh, there's the waiter, looks like food's on the way."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

"Ah yes, here comes the zaava and the jhyyal soup.  I hope you like it."

*The waiter sweeps in with the food and places it in front of the two patrons, bowing and then heaidng off to the side.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 19, 2005)

Vasha tries the soup.  "Oooh, this is good."  Again, memories of her past fill her as she recalls eating something similar with her parents when she was young.  She takes a bit of the Zaava, dips it in the Jhyyal soup, and then eats it, just like old times, a silly childish grin on her face, her eyes closed in the moment.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2005)

"Hmm...is that nostalgia on your delicate face, Vasha?  Have you ever had this dish before?  If it brings back happy memories, then I am glad."


----------



## Bront (Sep 20, 2005)

Vasha looks at what she's doing and giggles.  "Oh, I'm sorry.  Momma always told me it was childish, but Daddy did it too when she wasn't looking."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2005)

"Ah, but reminiscing on memories of family is not childish at all, Vasha.  It is a sign that you are sensitive and caring."


----------



## Bront (Sep 20, 2005)

Vasha sighs "Happy memories can get you through the bad times, and overcome loss."

She finishes her soup, and much of the Zaava.  "You must think I'm a silly girl, savoring food so."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2005)

"Oh, no...I don't think you're silly.  Though I do think it is adorable."


----------



## Bront (Sep 20, 2005)

Vasha blushes again.

"We should probably get Puddles back to my room.  I'll get him a collar of some kind when I can afford to, but he looks pretty content now."

Indeed, Puddles is laying on his side by the table, having eaten the scraps that were brought to him.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2005)

"Yes, he does seem happy.  I am glad we brought him along--wouldn't have wanted the poor guy to have to sit in the room all day, eh?  Let's go bring him back, then.  We still have time before the next shift."


----------



## Bront (Sep 20, 2005)

Vasha nods and smiles.

She walks Puddles back to the Inn with Zythryd. "Can you give me a moment?  I'll be right back down" she says to him.

Once their alone, she kneels down to puddles, and invokes her ability to speak with him.  "How you holding up there Puddles?  You think you might like a collor that would let you wander around town?  You promise not to get lost of I get you one?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2005)

"Yes, Vasha.  I like to look at things in town better than stay here all of time.  I not get lost.  I promise.  Thank you, Vasha.  I love you."


----------



## Bront (Sep 21, 2005)

"I love you too Puddles" she says with a smile.  "I'll do what I can to get you out a bit then."

"What do you think of Zythryd?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2005)

> "I love you too Puddles" she says with a smile. "I'll do what I can to get you out a bit then."




"Thank you, Vasha!" Puddles replies, wagging his tail excitedly and licking her face, "You are so good to me."



> "What do you think of Zythryd?"




"I like him because he gave me food.  That means he's nice."


----------



## Bront (Sep 21, 2005)

She giggles "You're great Puddles.  Now, I'll be back later tonight, and I'll get that collar for you as soon as I can."

Vasha walks out down and smiles at Zythryd "Ready?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2005)

*Puddles wags his tail and licks Vasha again.*

"Alright.  Let's head back, then," Zythryd replies, "It's almost time  for your big debut!"


----------



## Bront (Sep 21, 2005)

"Hope everything goes smoothly." she says a bit nervously.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2005)

"I'm sure it will.  You'll do great!" Zythryd encourages her, as he leads her back to the tent with the auction podium.


----------



## Bront (Sep 21, 2005)

Vasha does what she can to get through her first shift.  Dispite some natural trepidation, her natural charisma and diplomatic skills allowed to her to more than presentable, and her natural intellegence helped her learn on the job as it were.  After a long three hours, she is ready to be releaved.

OOC: Feel free to describe the situation and anything notable she may have seen.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2005)

*Vasha feels that she may not have gotten the best prices for some of her slaves based on variations of speed, but she has also learned from those times that this occurred, and she is confident that she is improving.*

"Not bad for your first time, Vasha," Zythryd replies, encouragingly, "I shan't need to watch you at all, after today, I think.  You're good enough to do this on your own."


----------



## Bront (Sep 21, 2005)

"You think so?" Vasha says, unsure if that's a good thing.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2005)

"Sure.  You're a natural auctioneer.  You are a very talented woman, Vasha.  That is for certain."


----------



## Bront (Sep 21, 2005)

Vasha smiles "Thank you."

"I have to eventualy waitress and massuse at the Inn tonight, at least till I can make enough to afford not to, but I don't think I have to be there right away.  What else is there in the city?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2005)

"Hmm...There's plenty of interesting places.  You'd probably like the Imperial Gardens, or maybe the library."


----------



## Bront (Sep 21, 2005)

"Well, the Library is a good place to know where it is, but the Gardens?  That must be a wonderous sight in this desolate place."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2005)

"Yes...it most certainly is."


----------



## Bront (Sep 21, 2005)

"Well, would like to to show it to me?" she asks with a smile.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2005)

"Sure.  I'd be delighted, Vasha." Zythryd replies with a smile, "Please, follow me."


----------



## Bront (Sep 21, 2005)

Vasha walks with Zythryd to the Gardens.  "Have you ever been offworld Zythryd?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2005)

"No, I'm afraid I can't say I ever have.  I've lived my life here on Arris...This planet may be a bit pathetic, but it is home."


----------



## Bront (Sep 21, 2005)

Vasha nods "There's something to be said about home.  And Arris does have her charms."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2005)

"Yes, home is where the heart is, as they say.  What about your home?  Is it a beautiful place?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 21, 2005)

"Well, for the moment, my home is my room," she sighs regretfully.  "But I've had two homes. Both were quite elegent and beautiful, in their own way.  Amarathia is something to see though.  The wild life, the foliage, there's no place like it realy on Arris."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2005)

"Yes...I would imagine that is true.  There's not much natural foliage on this desolate planet."


----------



## Bront (Sep 21, 2005)

"That's why I want to see this garden.  It must be a treasure."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2005)

"Yes, indeed it is.  As far as I know, Valtharyn has the only garden on the planet."


----------



## Bront (Sep 21, 2005)

"That's amazing." Vasha says.  She walks with Zythryd till they arive at the garden.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2005)

*Eventually, they see the garden ahead of them.  Beautiful flowers and trees abound, and there is a gentle pond with small streams running from it, feeding nourishing water to all the plants.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 21, 2005)

Vasha takes in a deep breath and breaths in the air.  While not quite normal, the more natural scent is invigorating to her.  "Where do they get all the water from?" she says, testing it with a finger.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2005)

"It was conjured by magic, at great expense, actually."


----------



## Bront (Sep 21, 2005)

"Ahh.  Tis a shame.  I have a great love for natural water."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2005)

"There isn't much of that to be found on this world...unfortunately..."


----------



## Bront (Sep 21, 2005)

Vasha nods and sighs "Yes, tis a shame too."

Vasha explores the garden a bit with Zythryd.  "It's wonderful, yet some how sad.  Natural and yet artificial.  Tis a shame."

"I should be getting back to the Inn, I'm sure they'll need me to waitress or massuse soon."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2005)

> "It's wonderful, yet some how sad. Natural and yet artificial. Tis a shame."




"I guess it is...though to us, it is all we have."



> "I should be getting back to the Inn, I'm sure they'll need me to waitress or massuse soon."




"Very well Vasha.  I shall see you later then, if you wish."


----------



## Bront (Sep 21, 2005)

Vasha smiles "Yes, I think I'd like that."  She gives him a hug.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2005)

*Zythryd smiles and returns Vasha's hug.*

"Very well then.  Until next time, lovely Vasha."


----------



## Bront (Sep 21, 2005)

Vasha smiles warmly "Till then."

Vasha makes her way back to her Inn.  She grabs a quick meal before she goes to work for the Inkeeper.  Waitressing or Massusing, wherever she is needed.  After a long night of work, she looks to the Bath for a good soak and some welcome relief.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2005)

*She finds the bathroom unoccupied, so she is able to enter and have a nice, relaxing bath.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 21, 2005)

Vasha returns to work in the morning, rested and refreshed from the previous evening.  She checks the auction tent to find out when she's on next, and perhaps to see Zythryd.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2005)

*Zythryd is auctioning at the tent, and he waves to Vasha in between auctions, though he doesn't have time to talk at the moment.  Hw points her towards the headquarters building, where she can find the schedule.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 21, 2005)

Vasha waves back and then wanders into HQ to get her schedule.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2005)

*Vasha finds that she is needed at the other of the two auction tents, starting in an hour.  Then she works for three hours, with a three hour break, and then three more hours, as usual.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 21, 2005)

She checks Zythryd's schedule, and then heads off to try to preread her prep material on what she's auctioning.

Vasha seems to be getting better at this.  Having not seen anything so far that tears at her, and her prep work helped a lot.  And sooner than last time, her three hours are up.

She looks around to see if there is anyone or anything interesting around before she heads out.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2005)

*Checking Zythryd's schedule, Vasha sees that he gets out ninety minutes before she does, which leaves a ninety minute overlap in their break time.*

*After the auction, a few of the buyers whistle at Vasha as she walks off.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 21, 2005)

If Zythryd isn't around, she'll stop back at her Inn to feed Puddles and grab something to eat.  If Zythryd is around, she'll wander over to him.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2005)

*Vasha notices Zythryd leaning against a nearby pole.*

"Ah, Vasha.  I'm glad to see you again."


----------



## Bront (Sep 21, 2005)

Vasha smiles "Yes, and I you.  I realize you need to work soon, but it's nice to see a friendly face."

"Some of the buyers were whistling when I left.  Is that a good thing?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2005)

"Well, I still have over an hour until I need to be back--more than enough time for a pleasant rendezvous."

"Whistling, eh?  That means they think you are pretty, although it is a somewhat impolite way to express it...Even so, it could be seen as flattering, I suppose, though you deserve such praise."


----------



## Bront (Sep 21, 2005)

Vasha blushes a bit "You're always saying such nice things about me.  You make me feel less out of place here."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2005)

"That is my intention, dear Vasha, so I am glad.  It would be rude not to welcome a visitor from the stars and make her feel at home, particularly such a lovely visitor."


----------



## Bront (Sep 21, 2005)

Vasha smiles and gives him a hug and a quick kiss on the cheak "Thank you."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2005)

*Zythryd smiles slightly in return, and gives Vasha a hug of his own.*

"You are most welcome, dear Vasha."


----------



## Bront (Sep 21, 2005)

"I'm not realy hungry, perhaps there is a quite place to just sit for a bit?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2005)

"Sure.  What kind of place would you prefer?  As far as outdoors, there are benches in the gardens, and it is rather quiet and tranquil there."


----------



## Bront (Sep 21, 2005)

"I'll let you pick a spot.  Suprise me" she winks.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2005)

"Hmm..." Zythryd ponders, and then he has an idea.

*he takes her to a large building with beautiful artwork and statues decorating the facade, heading inside and looking for an unoccupied private room, where he sits down next to Vasha on a soft comfy chair.*

"Here we go.  Know where we are?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 21, 2005)

"Um, no.  Not realy." she admits.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2005)

"I've taken us to a private reading room in the Great Library of Valtharyn," Zythryd replies, "I hope you like it--I remember that you seemed excited yesterday when I mentioned the library."


----------



## Bront (Sep 22, 2005)

"Ahh, yes.  I figured I might spend some time being curious here." she says.  "It is nice and quiet here though." She smiles.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

"Yes...when you said 'quiet' , it made me think of the library," Zythryd agrees.


----------



## Bront (Sep 22, 2005)

"Yes, it certaintly is" she says.  "You waited for me even though you lost almost half of your break.  Why?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

"Why not?" Zythryd counters with a grin, "I'll have plenty of other time off today, but I knew you are new in town, and thought you might like some company...And pleasant company is always worth the wait."


----------



## Bront (Sep 22, 2005)

She smiles and nods.  "Yes. yes it is.  I just wondered if perhaps it was more than just that."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

"What do you mean, dear Vasha?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 22, 2005)

"I'm just worried about how interested you are in my company," she says. "Other then Puddles, the men in my life that have grown close to me have all suffered because of it."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

"Really?  But why?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 22, 2005)

"I don't know," she responds. "My father, well, he met with an unfortunate end.  So did my uncle.  And my newly found brother had to put himself in extreme danger for me, and I don't know if he's ok."

She sighs.  "I'd a feeling that perhaps you were looking to see if you could get closer to me, but I'd understand if you chose to stay away."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

"Danger, eh?  But why would it be dangerous to be near you?  You seem like such a nice girl..."


----------



## Bront (Sep 22, 2005)

"That's part of the problem.  I realy don't know."  She sighs, a single tear rolling down her cheek.  "It's like I've been cursed to be alone."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

"Aw, don't cry, Vasha," Zythryd says compassionately, moving closer and wiping away her tear, "It'll be okay.  You'll see.  You never have to be alone if you don't want to."


----------



## Bront (Sep 22, 2005)

Vasha smiles warmly at Zythryd dispite another tear rolling down her cheek, "I just want you to understand what it could mean.  I can see more in your eyes than just friendship, and I don't want you hurt."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

"I have been hurt before by a cruel and deceitful woman...any pain I take to help comfort one who is kind and true is pain worth taking."


----------



## Bront (Sep 22, 2005)

Vasha smiles and leans against Zythryd.  "I don't want to decieve you, which is why I say what I do."

She pauses for a second "There's more, but I'm not sure I'm comfortable talking about it yet."  She looks up into his eyes "I hope you can trust that I do not decieve you, just that there is some things I can not tell you yet."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

*Zythryd smiles and puts his arms around Vasha as she leans against him.*

"There is more?  Well, I can't say that it sits well with me, but I do trust you that you aren't trying to deceive me...perhaps I am too trusting for my own good," he laughs a bit at himself.


----------



## Bront (Sep 22, 2005)

"I've been told I'm too trusting, but I find you refreshing." she says, settling into Zythryd's warm grasp.  She looks into his eyes and gives him a tender kiss.  "Soon, I hope.  I can not hold this forever."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

*Holding Vasha protectively in his arms, Zythryd returns her kiss gently and affectionately.*

"You will tell me when the time is right for you," he says softly, stroking her cheek again, and wiping away the last of her tears.


----------



## Bront (Sep 22, 2005)

Vasha smiles "Thank you for being so understanding."

"When my shift is over, I'm heading back to my Inn to eat and then Waitress and Massuse.  You could always stop by for a massage."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

"Hmm...I think I just might, Vasha" Zythryd replies, "If you wouldn't mind, that is."


----------



## Bront (Sep 22, 2005)

"Of course not." she says "I'd appreciate the company."

"We should head back.  I don't want to keep you late, and need to pickup Puddles."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

*Zythryd nods.*

"Sure.  I'll get back to my post then.  Have a good second half of your break!"


----------



## Bront (Sep 22, 2005)

"You too." she says smiling.

Once she parts company with Zythryd, she returns to the Inn and takes Puddles out for a walk.  Once she gets back to the Inn, she asks for something for him to eat and sets him up before she heads back to work.

Her second half auctions go fairly well, as she's in a good mood in general.  When she's done, she stops by HQ to ask Lhazryn if she's made up her advance and when she should inquire about payment.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

"Yes, you more than made up the advance.  By a difference of a full Emerald Zalryt, which I'll give you right now."

*He pulls out an Emerald Zalryt and hands it to Vasha.*

"Enjoy, and don't spend it all in one place!"


----------



## Bront (Sep 22, 2005)

"Thanks." she says with a smile, and then heads back to the inn to grab dinner and waitress/Massuse.

OOC: OK, I know I asked for this before, but a chart of what currency is what would be usefull, because otherwise I have no clue how much I've earned.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

*As she is waiting tables, she notices Zythryd sitting at one of the empty tables.  He waves to her as she passes.*

(OOC: Fine  Here it is in analogy form--
Topaz:Ruby:Emerald:Amethyst::Copper:Silver:Goldlatinum)


----------



## Bront (Sep 22, 2005)

When she can, she swings over to Zythryd.  "Glad you could make it over.  Can I get you anything?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

"Sure, I'll have a Jhalaa, and then later, perhaps you could give me a massage, if you would be so kind?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 22, 2005)

"Sure thing.  I'll let the boss know and be with you as soon as I can."

She heads to the bar to get the Jhalaa from the Inkeeper, and lets him know she's been asked to do a massage.  "Just let me know what you need and where to go." she says.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

"Sure.  Whenever you get the chance.  No need to rush." Zythryd replies.

"Just have him pay me like the others, and you can use the private guest room for the massage again." the innkeeper instructs her.


----------



## Bront (Sep 22, 2005)

Vasha returns to Zythryd "Whenever you're ready, just pay the inkeeper and I'll meet you in the private guest room in the back."

She whispers in his ear "If you like it, maybe you can talk me into giving you another after I'm off."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

*Zythryd smiles at Vasha's little extra addition and heads over to pay the innkeeper, following Vasha into the guest room.*

"I'm ready for the massage now, dear Vasha."


----------



## Bront (Sep 22, 2005)

"You can take your shirt off if you like, and then lay down over there."  Vasha prepairs by focusing her energy and summoning her hands.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

*Zythryd nods and takes off his shirt, lying down where Vasha indicates.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 22, 2005)

Vasha begins to work Zythryd's shoulders with her hands, and then her mystical hands begin to work just under them, counter to her motions to create an evermoving feeling.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

*Zythryd sighs as the tension is worked out of his muscles, which are quite knotted, as if he has a great deal of tension.*

(OOC: Check the Encyclopaedia Altanica thread )


----------



## Bront (Sep 22, 2005)

"Wow, you're realy tense.  Just relax, and I'll take good care of you."

She lingers on the shoulders to finish loosening them up, then she moves to his arms, the mystical hands on one side, and the her hands on the other.

OOC: Sweet, I'm looking it over now.  Just keep up the pace of one every other day, and you'll be done in no time.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

*Zythryd relaxes slightly, closing his eyes and breathing in and out slowly, as he focuses on Vasha's massage.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 22, 2005)

Vasha moves her hands down his back and begins to kneed it with all four of her hands, working out every knot she finds.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

*Little by little, he begins to relax to her soothing touch, sighing with pleasure and relief every once in a while.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 22, 2005)

Vasha works his thighs a bit once the tension in his back has been released.  "Wow, I'm not sure I've felt someone who's been so tense.  Is there something wrong?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

"No...I guess I must have just built up all this tension over the years..."


----------



## Bront (Sep 22, 2005)

Vasha nods as she finishes up his feet.  "You need to relax a bit.  It's not good to be so tense."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

"I'm trying, dear Vasha.  Is it working at all?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 22, 2005)

She smiles "You're all done.  How do you feel?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

"I feel tingly all over.  And the tension is much less than before.  It is a good feeling.  Thank you, dear Vasha."


----------



## Bront (Sep 22, 2005)

"Glad I could help." she says as she plants a soft kiss on the small of her back.

"I've got to get back to waitressing and such, you're welcome to stick around if you like."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

"Sure.  I could use another Jhalaa anyway," he replies, smiling and heading back down to the common room.


----------



## Bront (Sep 22, 2005)

Vasha brings him another Jhalaa and then returns to waitressing if needed.  She continues to work till she's not anymore, then she joins Zythryd at his table.

OOC: Going on break, be back in about an hour.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

*Zythryd sips his Jhalaa as Vasha works, waiting patiently until she comes to join him at his table.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 22, 2005)

"Hope you still feel better" she says with a smile, sipping on her own Jhalaa.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

"Yes, I still do feel more relaxed," Zythryd replies.


----------



## Bront (Sep 22, 2005)

"I'm glad to hear," Vasha replies.  "I hope you weren't put out by waiting for me."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

"No, not a problem.  It gave me time to try to relax."


----------



## Bront (Sep 22, 2005)

"Well, I'm glad I could help you relax," she smiles.  She looks into his eyes and asks "So, what's going on in the mind of Zythryd?" with a curious smile.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

"In my mind?  Well, I'm thinking that this inn has very good Jhalaa, though perhaps the Jhalaa only tastes better for the company and perhaps because I'm more relaxed.  I'm also marvelling at the incredible beauty of my lovely companion."


----------



## Bront (Sep 22, 2005)

Vasha blushes a bit "You're too kind.  You act as if you've never seen a beautiful woman before."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

"Well I have...but after my first love ended in betrayal, I've simply ignored any woman unless she was sincere...And until you, Vasha, I can't say I've found any who I could say was so, even if they were beautiful."


----------



## Bront (Sep 22, 2005)

Vasha smiles warmly and gives Zythryd and tender kiss.  "You say such sweet things.  And I knew there was more behind their eyes than mere friendship."

She looks at him and smiles.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

"Well, only because they are true!  As for your friendship, I would be most honoured to have it, Vasha."

*Zythryd smiles back at Vasha and takes her hand in his.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 22, 2005)

"You are a friend.  You have been nicer than I could have ever hoped to me, and I thank you." she says, squeezing his hand tenderly.  "Come, we should continue this in the privacy of my room."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

"You are very welcome Vasha, and I would be honoured to continue this with you in your room," Zythryd replies with a smile towards Vasha, following her back up to her room.


----------



## Bront (Sep 22, 2005)

Vasha giggles when puddles looks excitedly over at Zythryd, expecting more food.  She has a seat on her bed and waits for Zythryd to be seated.

"Your words mean much to me.  I was afraid you were scared to speak them, but it takes much courage to admit those feelings for you, I understand that."

She looks deep into Zythryd's eyes and gives him a tender kiss.

"I wish to return the favor, and tell you what I could not earlier, though I fear you will not like it.  I will tell you, if you would listen."

She holds his hand and looks at him, awaiting a responce.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

"You think I will not like it?...Only tell me if you are ready, Vasha.  Don't feel you need to do it yet..."


----------



## Bront (Sep 22, 2005)

Vasha sighs "I am ready, for it deeply burdens me like your tension burdens you."

"Have you heard of the Jharym Arris, the Crazan Arris, and the Grylaz Arris?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

"Uhhh, no.  I haven't.  But I recognise the name Arris, and the rest sounds like Mojiin gibberish to me."


----------



## Bront (Sep 22, 2005)

"I belive it's more than that," Vasha says.  "Let me explain."

"I am an Ecomancer, like my father before me.  He brought my mother here to Arris to try to protect several oasises some distance away, and over time they fell in love, and eventualy bore me.  We lived happily for many years, though my father or mother were often away trying to protect the few refuges of water and life that Arris still had left."

Vasha pauses for a moment and looks at Zythryd, to make sure's still comprehending and she hasn't lost him.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

*Zythryd seems to understand, though this information makes him highly uneasy.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 22, 2005)

"My father was killed while I was still young.  My mother somehow knew this, and we fled our home moments before it was blasted to oblivion.  My mother took me to the safety of Amaranthia, where I was raised, and eventualy became a full nymph."

"Returning to learn about my father, I was given free passage to a small village just outside of where I used to live, but the oasis was gone.  I met a man I felt close enough to to call brother, and he and I went in search of a man I had called Uncle in my youth.  When we found him, he was a shell of a man, missing an arm, and barely able to understand reality.  I was able to calm him and convince him of who I was, and he told me how he had been tortured till he revealed the location of my father, who was sumarily killed."

A tear runs down Vasha's cheek, but she continues.

"I forgave him where he could not forgive himself, and we enjoyed a few plesant moments togeather before the woman who had torn him appart before came back.  After a brief arguement, my brother and I fled while he confronted her, and I believe he would not break again, but I fear he is likely dead."

"My brother and I ran back to the village, where the woman was waiting for us at the tavern.  My brother disguised himself as me, and told me to run, and so I did.  I traveled for over 2 weeks through the desert of Arris till I arived here, and it appears my brother was successful in haulting the pursuer, though I worry that he may have befallen a horable fate."

Another tear rolls down her cheek, but she stands firm and fights off her sadness as she looks into Zythryd's eyes.

"Do you understand why I was afraid to tell you?  I have put my life in your hands now, because I trust you," she says.  "I have never lied to you, nor do I now.  This is too serious to be a simple lie."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

*When Vasha starts crying, Zythryd moves forward and gives her a comforting hug.

"This is indeed a serious matter...One that is far beyond the likes of me, I am afraid.  But do not worry, my lovely Ecomancer.  According to our laws, you may be a seditious traitor, but your secret is safe with me."


----------



## Bront (Sep 22, 2005)

A few more tears begin to flow "Do you realy think I am a traitor?  Do you think I mean to bring harm to Arris and everyone here?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

"Well, I don't think it's true about you.  That's just what the laws say.  They say that all the Ecomancers want to destroy the dome and force us to live in poverty and desolation.  I was told the Ecomancers consider us to be superfluous and wasteful, and too much of a strain on Arris, or some such."


----------



## Bront (Sep 22, 2005)

Her tears lighten up a bit as he refutes her suposition. 

"No, that is not it.  Arris could support everyone if allowed to, but she must get something in return.  Arris loves her people, but she only asks that they love her back.  There are those who do not return Arris's love, and that is why she suffers so."

She gathers herself a bit and says "And this is where it gets confusing.  The Jharym Arris, the Crazan Arris, and the Grylaz Arris, the three Jewels of Arris, are said to have magical powers to restore the water, the plants, and the animals to Arris.  And I believe my dad may have found one."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

> "No, that is not it. Arris could support everyone if allowed to, but she must get something in return. Arris loves her people, but she only asks that they love her back. There are those who do not return Arris's love, and that is why she suffers so."




"I wish it was that simple..."



> "And this is where it gets confusing. The Jharym Arris, the Crazan Arris, and the Grylaz Arris, the three Jewels of Arris, are said to have magical powers to restore the water, the plants, and the animals to Arris. And I believe my dad may have found one."




"Hmm...a legend of powerful jewels?  Interesting."


----------



## Bront (Sep 22, 2005)

"In a way, it is that simple, but it is complex as well.  Perhaps later I will bore you with those details, but not now.  Perhaps someday, I can show you."

"And yes, the legendary jewels.  I need help researching them, for I need to learn more about them.  I believe I may know the location of the Jharym, but I am unsure."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

"Hmm...well I have not heard of these things throughout my time in the Library."


----------



## Bront (Sep 22, 2005)

"Do you believe me enough to help me look?" she asks, with pleeding eyes.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

"But of course, Vasha.  I will do my best," he replies with a comforting smile.


----------



## Bront (Sep 22, 2005)

"Thank you," Vasha says, with a mixture of relief and joy.  Overtaken for a moment of emotion, she grabs Zythryd tight and kisses him.  She clutches him tightly (for the slight nymph) like she's afraid he might leave if she were to let go.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

*Zythryd returns Vasha's hug gently, stroking her back reassuringly with his hand as she clutches him tightly.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 22, 2005)

Vasha curls up against him in his arms, still clutching him tightly.  She reaches out to Arris, hoping to embrace her as well, hoping to share the loving touch of Arris with Zythryd, though knowing that here Arris is weak, and may not be able to respond with the love she may wish.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

*As Vasha had suspeced, Arris is weak here, very very weak, even compared to the barren desert, and so she is able to make no response at all to Vasha.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 22, 2005)

Vasha holds Zythryd close, her dress becoming a bit discheveled as she holds herself against him.  She looks up into his eyes with a look of longing and contentment.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

*Zythryd continues to share Vasha's embrace, gazing back into her bright blue eyes with a kind expression, cuddling her against him protectively despite the way it dishevels her dress and his clothes.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 22, 2005)

In the comfort of Zythryd's arms, Vasha eventualy drifts off into a peaceful sleep, feeling protected and not alone.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

*Cradling the sleeping Vasha in his arms, Zythryd is somewhat nonplussed that she has managed to fall asleep sitting down like that, but nonetheless, he tucks her into her bed tenderly and plants one final kiss on her forehead before heading back to his home.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 23, 2005)

Vasha awakens from her sleep, tucked comfortably in her bed with Puddles at her feet.  It takes her a moment before she recalls the events of last night.  She cleans herself up and heads downstairs for breakfast.  She also talks to the Inkeeper and settles up for the rest of the month assuming she works, promising to pay any extra incured charges when she leaves.

She then heads off to to work, checking the schedule to see when she and Zythryd are on the block.

OOC: I thought they were sitting on the bed (Hense my post about her sitting and waiting for him to sit) Oh well.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 23, 2005)

*According to the schedule, Zythryd starts his first three-hour block just after Vasha finishes her first today.*

(OOC: You're absolutely right--I missed it, so I edited it in for you )


----------



## Bront (Sep 23, 2005)

Vasha tries to focus on the auctions, and does seem to be getting a bit more skilled at reading the crowd and the slave.  Generaly, she's pleased with her effort.

She tries to find Zythryd before he's up.

OOC: If you have a good idea of how much money she has floating around, that's fine.  She'll be spending it a bit off and on, so might be easier for you to tell me how much she has left once everything is said and one (Like how much she gave the Inkeeper, how much she's getting paid, ect)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 23, 2005)

*Nearing the end of her time, Vasha cannot see Zythryd here, as he must be preparing at the other tent for his shift.*

*As Vasha gets through her auctions, she comes to her last slave for the day, a sad-looking but pretty little girl, about six or seven years old.  Reading over the notes, Vasha discovers that the girl's parents had died, leaving her orphaned, so she had become a slave to pay their debts.  It looks like she is going to go to a man who has been at the auction the whole time, buying as many pretty girls as he can.*

"50 Amethyst Valryts," he bids confidently, raising the price beyond the previous bid of 45 in what he is sure will be the final raise, finally beating out the plain-looking topaz-haired woman with whom he was competing.

*But suddenly, a gorgeous amethyst-haired woman with kind-looking eyes steps into the tent.*

"_200_ Amethyst Valryts," she calls out, winning the bidding immediately.

*When Vasha hands her the papers for the slave, she tears them up, turning to the little girl.*

"You're free now, little one.  I'll sign your manumission as soon as I can.  You can come live with me if you like, though, if you have nowhere else to go, OK?"

*The girl nods quietly, and replies:*

"Thank you miss."

*As Vasha is finished her first shift, the woman turns to Vasha, her kind amethyst eyes sparkling momentarily blue.*

"Excuse me, miss.  I can't help but wonder.  Are you...like me?"


(OOC: She didn't have enough to pay for the rest of the month yet, actually.  Assuming she paid all of her money, she paid for ten days at the inn (assuming working tables))


----------



## Bront (Sep 23, 2005)

"I believe I am.  If you'd like, we can find a quiet place to talk.  Just let me take care of one last thing."

She writes a note to Zythryd that reads: I will be either in the Library or the Inn after your second shift.  If I can not be there, I will leave you a message at the Inn.  Looking forward to seeing you there.  Love, Vasha.
She folds up the note, and asks one of the other staff members to make sure that he gets it.

Returning to the woman, she smiles and says "I must return to my room to care for my dog, but you are welcome to come along."  She turns to the little girl "You can come along too if you'd like."

OOC: She wanted to keep a bit, so she'd only pay for the week then.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 23, 2005)

"Oh, you have a dog?  They're so cute!  But there aren't too many around here, usually," the woman replies, "The last time I saw a dog on Arris was a long time ago...actually, you know, you remind me of the woman who had the dog...Anyway, I'd love to come along."

*The little girl nods quietly that she'd like to come too.*

(OOC: You mean after Zythryd's second shift, right?  Because Vasha's second is after his first)


----------



## Bront (Sep 23, 2005)

Vasha smiles "Come, please."

She leads them to the inn, and gets some food for the room, then takes them back to her room.

Once they're all settled in the room, she offers Puddles a bit of food, and offers the rest to her guests as she nibbles on a little bit.  "Thank you for freeing that poor girl.  What can I do for you?"

OOC: Yes, fixed.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 23, 2005)

*As they enter the room, the woman smiles, and her kind eyes shift from amethyst to a deep blue as she walks over to pet Puddles and talk to him*

"Well, hello there, you cutey.  You look like a widdle doggy I met once before, but you're so big now."

*She turns to Vasha.*

"Are you...are you an Ecomancer too?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 23, 2005)

Vasha nods.  "That's Puddles, and I think you may have known my mother."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 23, 2005)

"Puddles?  So, are you...Ashana's daughter?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 23, 2005)

"I am" Vasha says with a smile.  "Please forgive me if I do not recognise you, but it has been a hard road I have traveled since my father was killed."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 23, 2005)

"Yes...When Marrik died, even Arris mourned his loss.  He was a good man.  I am Alyz, but what is your name?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 23, 2005)

"I am Vasha, it is good to meet you Alyz.  You might remember me with ruby red hair."

"You obviously had some reason to reveal yourself to me.  What brings you here?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 23, 2005)

"Pleased to meet you Vasha.  Yes, I think I do remember your hair as ruby-red."

"Well, I was passing through the slave pits, hoping to free someone else today if I could, when I noticed you.  I could tell that you were an Ecomancer from the aura of Arris's love around you, and besides, it isn't every day that you see a Nymph here on Arris, and so I was curious."


----------



## Bront (Sep 23, 2005)

Vasha smiles and nods.  "Yes, it is somewhat unfortunate that I find myself where I am, but I signed a contract to do this for a month, and I intend to fufill it.  For many, it is not as bad as it could be, but I do see some unfortunate situations as well."

"How did you know my parents, and what do you know of their work before they were forced to leave?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 23, 2005)

"Yes...it is not the worst it could be.  Even so, I just wish there was more I could do to help all the Valsian people live a better life."

"I was a friend of Marrik's, especially when we were younger, though I didn't get to see him as much when he moved to that oasis, far from here.  Even so, I know that he was hoping to restore a bit of life to Arris through bringing Ashana here and then he went searching for one of the legendary jewels of Arris, but...the Dragonlords killed him shortly thereafter.  He was a great man, and it was an unbearable tragedy."


----------



## Bront (Sep 23, 2005)

"Well, then perhaps you will understand my situation better than perhaps anyone else."

"I came back seeking Gralis to hope to understand what happened to my father.  It turned out he was forced to give up Marrik while being tortured by a Dragonlord, and I hope I gave him some moments of peace when I forgave him.  However, she returned, tracking the Jewels, and found us.  I fled with my brother." she pauses to clairify "A close friend, and brother in spirit, as are the ways of the nymphs, though to take a brother is unusuall."

"When we returned to another town, she was there also, looking for us.  My brother disctracted her and let me escape.  Apparently she seemed to think I had a Jewel, though I could find no such thing on my person."

"So for two weeks I journied here, but I discovered something strange.  I found that as I took my refuge and symbios in nature with water, and shared my love with Arris, that the oasis grew in a spectacular fashion, as if healing itself.  When I took a second refuge, it turned from a shrinking underground spring with a single tree to a stream."

"I don't know now, what caused this, but I have begun to suspect that the Jewel is not a gem, but is in fact me, or at least part of me."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 23, 2005)

"Hmmm...it is possible that Marrik may have fooled them all by managing to bring forth a transfusion of the jewel's energy into you.  I wasn't aware that such a thing is possible.  We should check the Forbidden Records in the back of the library.  That could be perhaps the only way to discover anything about this."


----------



## Bront (Sep 23, 2005)

"How do we gain access to them?" Vasha says, feeling relieved to have someone understand her.  "I may have a friend who can help."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 23, 2005)

"Well, don't worry.  Not just anyone can get into those records, but I can get us access to them, so we can go check them whenever it is convenient for you."


----------



## Bront (Sep 23, 2005)

"Well, later tonight would be good.  I'd prefer if my friend were there.  I think it will be enlightening for him."

Vasha ponders a momentary suspicion, as she tries to recall the voice that spoke to Gralis, hoping that this is not the same voice.

"I have some things that I do need to do today, and I need to return to work for some time as well."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 23, 2005)

"Well...I'd say that the fewer people who know about this the better.  It is dangerous, even though I am sure your friend is trustworthy--remember what happened to Gralas?"

*Vasha notes that this is not the same voice as the evil Dragonlord who spoke to Gralas.*

"Sure, we can do it after your work.  Let me know when I should come back?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 23, 2005)

"I agree, but I think I owe him this.  He knows much already, although not the part about me restoring things myself, but I feel I owe him this, for he has given me something to cling to in my desperate times."

"I work for another three hours, and he works shortly after that.  Will the library still be open then?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 23, 2005)

"When does your next three hours start?  The library will be open for another eight hours or so, so as long as your break is less than five hours, we should be able to get in before it closes."


----------



## Bront (Sep 23, 2005)

"Well, my break does end soon" (I'm assuming this took a bit longer, and we're just grabing the highlights) "but my friend will be working after that."  she pouts.

"I can see if tomorow might be better, or do you think that tonight is best?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 23, 2005)

"Hmm...I would say that it is definitely best to do it tonight--we need to find this information as soon as possible and figure out how to keep you safe.  You can tell your friend what we discover afterwards, right?"

(OOC: There's still a pretty good portion of the break left, but Vasha will still have plenty of time afterwards.)


----------



## Bront (Sep 23, 2005)

"Yes." she says, knowing that she couldn't possibly bring herself to break Zythryd's heart, even if it was probably best for him.

"I was hoping to get off planet for a bit, but I have almost a month till I can do that without causing problems with my contract.  I don't know if it can be bought out though."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 23, 2005)

"Hmm...I'll look into to buying out your contract, then, while you work, okay?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 23, 2005)

Vasha smiles "Thank you, you're too kind.

Vasha's next shift is somewhat awkward, though she does her best to focus on what is at hand.  When she is done, she goes looking for Alyz.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 23, 2005)

"Oh no, it's the least I can do."

*She finds Alyz waiting for her after her shift.*

"Let's head to the library so we can check the Forbidden Records."


----------



## Bront (Sep 23, 2005)

She nods.  She makes sure to check if her note was delivered, and to find and wave to Zythryd before she heads off.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 23, 2005)

*Vasha finds that her note was delivered, and she waves to Zythryd before returning to Alyz.  Together, the two of them walk to the library, where Alyz nods to the librarian and then walks through the main section of the library, which is filled with thousands of books, to a small back area that has a large lock on the door but has since been unlocked.*

"I took the liberty of getting it opened for us beforehand and starting some research.  Here, right this way."


----------



## Bront (Sep 23, 2005)

Vasha follows Alyz through the library, in a way glad that she did not spend many fruitless hours searching through the normaly accessable sections of this massive place.  

"A good plan, hopefully it will make our search easier.  Have you any idea where to begin?"

Vasha helps how she can in researching.  While not used to this type of research, she is a smart woman and can catch on fairly quickly, as well as understand some of the more basic researching skills needed to sort through this information.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2005)

"Well, we are looking mainly at a certain genre of forbidden text--mainly the old Mojiin legends as chronicled by Valthos long ago.  Once we refine our search to those, we are likely to see good results."


----------



## Bront (Sep 24, 2005)

"That makes sense." She says, as she narrows her searching through those texts, pouring herself into the work.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2005)

*As they go through the texts, it is not long before Alyz excitedly brings over one of them and shows it to Vasha.  Like all of these ancient chronicles, it is a musty old scroll that looks like it is in constant danger of falling apart.  It is also written in an ancient Valsian script that is significantly more primal than their modern language.  Alyz points out the relevant passages, which speak of the three Jewels.*

"Here we go.  I think I've found what we want.  Now, let's see...for what specifically shall we search within this section of the text?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 24, 2005)

"Well, I think origin, use, and power are what we're looking for," Vasha says. "We know what they are for, but not exactly how they work."

Vasha begins to search through the text for any relevent information on the Jewels and their secrets with Alyz.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2005)

*Together, they are able to determine the following:*

*Origin--according to Mojiin legend, the Jewels were created by Arris as a by-product of her generation of all life, and they were sent away from her body as tears of joy, sailing through the stars, hidden in the inky blackness to keep them safe in case they are ever needed.*

*Power--the 
*Use--a secret Mojiin ritual, unknown even to Valthos, as he never advanced far enough in Preserver training to learn it, will release the full power of each Jewel, returning the life energy to Arris in three different ways for each Jewel.  Valthos postulates that it may be possible to release the power of any Jewel in various ways without the ritual, though not all at once.  He is sure that he could figure it out if he actually had one of them to study.*

*Power--the power of the Jharym Arris will restore all the lost water to Arris.  However, Valthos thinks he can use it as a source of personal power.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 24, 2005)

"I don't see anything about transfering the power to a person.  Let's see about usage of power and transfer of power."

Vasha looks for any reference of using the powers, or transporting them. She also looks for references to Amaranthia as a side note.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2005)

*They don't find any references on transfers, which is not too surprising, considering that any theory on transfer would be impossible to conduct without access to the Jewel itself.  Alyz suggest not to even look for Amaranthia in Valthos's records, since knowledge of Amaranthia's existence would be an anachronism.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 24, 2005)

"Well, that doesn't help with why I can do what I can do.  Are there any legends or prophicies about it?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2005)

"Hmm...before you were done with work, I found an ancient Mojiin prophecy about the jewels of Arris returning to bring rebirth to the entire world.  It seems to be written after the era of the Dragonlords, though, so I'm not sure that's it's any more than wishful thinking."


----------



## Bront (Sep 24, 2005)

"Perhaps it is a simple extrension of my being a nymph, an ecomancer, and a child of Arris.  I'm pretty sure there's not many like me."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2005)

"Yes, you may be the only one in fact.  That may have made you special in just the right way that you could contain the power of the Jhyram Arris in particular...Hmm...I bet if we did some Ecomantic research together on you, we could try to figure out how it worked, and maybe reverse-engineer it to get back the Jewel if we want, so that we can put it somewhere safe and thus keep you safe from those awful Dragonlords."


----------



## Bront (Sep 24, 2005)

"What if that is the secret to unlocking the power though?  If there were others like me, would they be able to learn to do this too?"

"Oh, did you find out about buying me out of my contract?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2005)

"What if what is the secret to unlocking the power?  Putting it inside of you?  I don't think that's true, since the ancient Mojiin teachings seem to suggest a ritual on the physical jewel is the key to releasing the true power of the jewel...In fact, I'm a little afraid you might be leaking it."

"Oh, they said that they'd let me buy your contract out, but we have to give them a grace period while they search for a replacement."


----------



## Bront (Sep 24, 2005)

"The Dragonlord had a device to detect magic that seemed to be tracking me, perhaps you're right."

"So, where do we go from here?  Is there some place safer than where I am?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2005)

"Well...you could hide away in my house, I guess, though if a Dragonlord comes calling, I'm not sure if that's any safer than your inn.  I think the best thing to do might be to try and see if we can reverse-engineer the transfer and then get you off Arris to somewhere safe."


----------



## Bront (Sep 24, 2005)

Vasha nods "I simply want it safe.  If it's safer in me, then I shall guard it, but we best try to be aware of what is going on with it."

"But, while I want to keep it safe, I don't want to cower in fear.  I think that may draw more attention to me than would be good, if I were to disapear.  If you want me to stay in your house, I will, but I can't simply hide from those I care about."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2005)

"Hmm...I would think it will be safer to remove it and put the jewel in a safe hiding place.  If, Arris forbid, something terrible happened to you, we wouldn't want the jewel to be gone forever, right?"

"As for where you shall stay, I'll leave that up to you, Vasha.  I know you don't want to abandon your friends...Marrik was like that too...He was such a sweet guy, you know?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 24, 2005)

"I think I'd like to stay with you, if it's not too much trouble.  It'd give Puddles more room, and the girl could care for him while I finish working.  But I should find my friend and let him know where I'll be.  Where do you live?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2005)

"Oh, no, it is no trouble at all.  If you're Marrik's daughter, then you're almost like family to me.  My home is in the Valthyne Palace Estate."


----------



## Bront (Sep 24, 2005)

"Isn't that the estates of the Dragonlords?" Vasha asks, a bit worried.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2005)

"Well, yes, many of the more shortsighted members of my family are Dragonlords, which is why I said it wouldn't necessarily be any safer than your inn, but then, I was always a fan of hiding right in front of my enemies--they still haven't discovered me after all these years, and I've been able to do a lot of good here...Of course, if you feel it isn't safe enough to stay there, I understand."


----------



## Bront (Sep 24, 2005)

"Then perhaps the Inn is better, unless you can recomend a better spot to stay.  I don't have much in the way of money though, which was why I was so desperate for a job that I didn't ask what they sold there."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2005)

"Oh, well, I don't really know of a better place then, I guess.  I guess it's fine either way.  I was thinking you could save some money if you stayed with me."


----------



## Bront (Sep 24, 2005)

"Ok, that sounds good then," she says with a smile. "As long as you think it's safe.  I guess as long as I keep my work up, it shouldn't look to suspicious."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2005)

"That's true, not too suspicious.  I mean, what Dragonlord would think to look at an inn, right?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 24, 2005)

"I ment at your house." she giggles  "I'm all confused now" she grins.

"Your place should be fine, and you're right, it will save money, and perhaps I can finish my magical research with the time and money saved.  Once I'm finished with my job, we can head out and experiment with transfering the power then."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2005)

"Oh sure," Alyz giggles too "That makes sense to me!"


----------



## Bront (Sep 24, 2005)

"You think maybe you can help me with my research?  I realy haven't done much of it.  It's a simple spell realy, just using several mystic hands to provide a relaxing massage, but I'm trying to merge it into one incantation."

Vasha notes the time, wondering how long till Zythryd gets off his shift.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2005)

"Hmm...yes.  I suppose I could help you with your research, if you like.  I always was the better spell researcher of our little group when we were younger."

*Zythryd will probably be out in about a half an hour.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 24, 2005)

"Thank you for everything." Vasha says.  She gives Alyz a big hug and a tender kiss.  "You've given me more hope than I've had since I first steped on Arris and felt her love."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2005)

"Oh, it is my pleasure, Vasha.  As Marrik's daughter, I owe you that, at least.  I loved that man dearly, and I was devastated when I heard the terrible news..."


----------



## Bront (Sep 24, 2005)

"We should head back to the auction house.  I want to meet Zythryd."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2005)

"Sure!  While you do that, I'll get a place ready for you at my home and make absolutely sure it's safe for you to visit.  I'll meet back up with you soon, okay?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 24, 2005)

"Sure, meet me at the Inn, I need to pack up my things and settle everything with the inkeeper."

Vasha leaves with Alyz, and waves as they part ways, and then heads back to the auction house to look for Zythryd.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 25, 2005)

*As Vasha heads back to the auction house, she finds Zythryd clearing up from his last shift.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 25, 2005)

Vasha sneaks up behind him and grabs him from behind "Guess who." she says while covering his eyes.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 25, 2005)

"Uhh, Puddles?" Zythryd guesses.


----------



## Bront (Sep 25, 2005)

Vasha giggles and gives him a playfull thwap "Silly."

She sneaks under his arm to face him and gives him a quick kiss.  "Thank you for last night" she says with a soft smile.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 25, 2005)

"Oh, you're welcome.  What did I do?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 25, 2005)

She looks into his eyes, her demeanor getting a bit more serious. "You listened to me, and were there to comfort me.  Thank you."

She smiles warmly and gives him a tender kiss.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 25, 2005)

"Oh, well I was glad to help," he replies, seeming to enjoy the kiss, as he gives her a hug there under his arm, "If I brought you even a small comfort, then I am glad."


----------



## Bront (Sep 25, 2005)

Vasha smiles and takes comfort in his arms for a moment.  "Come, I need to swing by the inn and pack up.  I've got a new place to stay, and some good news to tell you."

OOC: "I just saved a bunch of money on my spelljammer insurance by switching to Gieco."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 25, 2005)

"Oh, good news?  That's great!"

(OOC:  )


----------



## Bront (Sep 25, 2005)

Vasha leads him back to the Inn, where she explains a bit further about her strange ability to restore oasis's, her meeting with Alyz, and the results of her research on the Jewels.

"She's offered to buy out my contract so we can do some research on my ability, and perhaps find a way to put it into a Jewel again and keep it safe, and I'd realy love it if you were able to come along Zythryd."

"Untill then, I'll be staying at her place in the Valthyne Palace Estate and doing research on my massage spell, which you're welcome to come help with as well." She grins at the last part.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 25, 2005)

"Well, I'm just a simple man, so I don't know if I would be of any help in doing magical research on the Jewel, but I guess it would be fun to be a test subject for the massage spell..."

"Wait...the Valthyne Palace Estate?  That's right where a bunch of the Dragonlords are!"


----------



## Bront (Sep 25, 2005)

"Yeah, she's an ecomancer, but she's managed to hide from her family.  She think's it's safe because they would never think I'd go there, and I'm inclined to agree, but I wanted you to know, because I feel safer with you."

She ponders a bit  "Maybe she can arainge for you to stay for a bit as well.  Might be fun." she grins.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 25, 2005)

"I guess maybe she could, although I wouldn't be sure.  Bringing a girlfriend to sleep over is one thing, but people might start whispering if there was a man staying at her home, particularly a commoner like me."


----------



## Bront (Sep 25, 2005)

"Well, you could be with me, and I don't find you very common." she says with a smile.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 25, 2005)

"I guess so, though wouldn't draw more attention to you?" Zythryd ponders, as he smiles and gives Vasha a little hug when she says he's not common.


----------



## Bront (Sep 25, 2005)

"I don't know, it might, but I'm not exactly from high society either."  She ponders "Do you know of a safe place, in case something does go wrong?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 25, 2005)

"Well, I guess if something does go wrong, you could always hide out at my home."


----------



## Bront (Sep 25, 2005)

Vasha smiles "I don't want to put you in danger, but I thank you.  I hope it won't come to that."  She leans forward and gives him a long, lingering kiss.  "I'm glad I've been able to share this all with you"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 25, 2005)

"I am glad I could help" Zythryd replies, holding Vasha gently as he joins her in the kiss.


----------



## Bront (Sep 25, 2005)

Vasha smiles and nuzles her body against his in a warm embrace.  Her eyes meet his, looking into them to see his deep desires.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 25, 2005)

*Zythryd just holds Vasha close as she nuzzles against him, gazing into her eyes.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 25, 2005)

She pulls Zythrid into a deeply passionate kiss, clutching him tightly.  As the kiss ends, she leans her head back and gasps in a sigh of pleasure.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 25, 2005)

*Zythryd returns the kiss with ardour, pressing Vasha against him as he holds her in his arms, stroking her gently across the back as she sighs in pleasure.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 25, 2005)

Vasha closes her eyes and focuses on his touch, sighing.  She opens them again and and gazes into Zythryd's eyes invitingly.  "I have not shared true pleasure with a man before, but if you wish, I will share my pleasure with you."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 25, 2005)

"If that is what you wish, Vasha, then I would be glad to join you."


----------



## Bront (Sep 25, 2005)

Vasha nods to Zythryd, her arms running down his body slowly, the straps of her dress droop off her shoulders.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 25, 2005)

*Zythryd unbuttons his shirt and slowly takes it off, as he gives Vasha a slow, lingering kiss.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 25, 2005)

Vasha runs her hands through his chest, toying playfully with the occasional chest hair.  She lingers in his kiss, closing her eyes slightly.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 25, 2005)

*Zythryd helps Vasha remove the remainder of her top, teasing her exposed flesh with his fingertips.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 25, 2005)

Vasha arches her back into his touch, she shifts her hips and flicks a finger, the rest of her dress droping to the floor, presenting Zythryd a view of her beauty in it's entirety.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 25, 2005)

*Zythryd stares at Vasha, a bit entranced by her beauty.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 25, 2005)

Vasha leans forward and plants kisses on his chest tenderly.  She slowly slides down his breeches as she moves down, lingering at his navel.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 25, 2005)

*As Vasha plants kisses across his body, Bertram puts his arms gently around Vasha as he slowly guides them both back towards the bed.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 25, 2005)

Passionate and eager, but reluctant with inexperience, Vasha follows her heart in exploring Zythryd's body as they move towards the bed.  She gauges her actions by his responces, and finds his pleasure spots with gleeful anticipation.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 26, 2005)

*Zythryd sighs in pleasure as Vasha begins to explore his pleasure spots, laying down onto the bed with Vasha nestled in his arms.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 27, 2005)

Vasha toys with Zythryd's spots as she explores them, noting their effects on him.  Confident she is getting a positive reaction, she slowly kisses her way back up till she meets his lips in a passionate kiss.  parting the kiss, she asks in a breathy voice "Am I doing ok?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 27, 2005)

"Oh yes, dear Vasha," Zythryd replies in an airy sigh, "You are just wonderful."


----------



## Bront (Sep 27, 2005)

Vasha smiles and kisses Zythryd again with passion, draping herself over him.  She lays over him and smiles, gazing into his eyes.  She whispers to him "Guide me... show me what to do... "


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 27, 2005)

"Of course, dear Vasha," Zythryd whispers back.

*He guides Vasha gently, slowly, moving tenderly along with her in order to show her the passionate motions.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 27, 2005)

Vasha gasps for a moment, but allows Zythryd to guide her and soon her suprise turns to even more passion.

She explores this new found passion with Zythryd, exploring his and her passions under Zythryd's guidence and her own enthusiasm till the two of them finaly colapse from exhaustion.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 27, 2005)

*Vasha falls into a peaceful slumber in Zythryd's arms, and she awakens some time later to see that he has gently and carefully tucked her into her sheets and then headed back, perhaps after kissing her affectionately on the forehead.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 27, 2005)

Vasha gets up with a start "I was supposed to meet Alyz!"

She gathers all her things and straightens herself out, and heads to the common room hoping that perhaps Alyz is still there.

OOC: Wow, she must have been realy tired, didn't quite intend for her to fall asleep.  I thought you might have been evil and had her knock on the door


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 27, 2005)

*Looking around in the common room, Vasha doesn't see Alyz, but she does notice another woman with amethyst-violet hair and sapphire-blue eyes, the telltale sign of an Ecomancer.*

"Ah, you must be Vasha," the woman says, coming up to Vasha and giving a slight bow, "I am Louteah, Alyz's boon companion.  Are you ready to come to the palace?"

(OOC: Oops, I thought that's what you meant by collapsed from exhaustion.  Ah, well no matter )


----------



## Bront (Sep 27, 2005)

"Yes, I am.  I'm sorry if you had to wait, I was a bit... distracted."

Vasha settles up with the inkeeper and thanks him for the room and job before she heads off with Louteah.

OOC: No problem.  She'll see Zythryd again to show him where she's staying.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 27, 2005)

"Oh, no problem.  I didn't have to wait too long.  Please, right this way."

*Louteah leads Vasha out of the inn and into the streets, following a wide boulevard that leads to the palace, passing through the gardens and also a gate, where the guards nod to her, as they walk towards a large villa within the palace complex itself.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 27, 2005)

"I'll be able to get past the guards when needed? Or will I have to be escorted in and out?"

Vasha is caught speachless by the sheer size and majesty of the villa.  She gazes at the estate, and actualy has to start walking again.

"It's amazing.  I never knew they built such wonderful places to live.  How many people live in there?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 27, 2005)

"Hmm, well I guess...Alyz could give you some servant's livery if you like, and you could wear that and easily get past the guards--servants are more or less ignored.  How many people live in this whole complex, or just this one estate?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 27, 2005)

"I'd like that.  I still have a job I need to finish, and would feel better if I could come and go as I pleased.  Besides, there's someone out there I can't abandon."

"Just in the one Villa, it's amazing."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 27, 2005)

"Sure, I can go with you and try to find a set of livery that fits more or less, or if that doesn't work, we can get the seamstress to sew you a set just for you, so it will be just the right size."

"Just in there?  Well there's me, and...Alyz, and some servants.  That's pretty much it.  I guess there's you too now."


----------



## Bront (Sep 27, 2005)

OOC: Her pause before Alyz, was it a pause like she was thinking, like she had to catch herself? Or what?

"Don't you get nervous, given where we are and who generaly lives here?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 27, 2005)

(OOC: Like she was thinking.  Perhaps she was trying to recall a full list and make sure she didn't leave anyone out  She seems a bit immature and feckless.)

"Well, not really.  They ignore me because they know who I am, and they don't catch the eyes because no one ever bothers to meet the eyes of one such as me.  It's all sort of like a game, I guess.  It's sort of exciting, being right near your enemies like this."


----------



## Bront (Sep 27, 2005)

"Are all her servants... like yourself?" she asks, choosing her words carefully.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 27, 2005)

"You mean...are they...d...err...Eco...err, I probably shouldn't say it here, I think.  No, most of them are simple domestic servants.  I'm her boon companion, though, so we're more of friends than master/servant."


----------



## Bront (Sep 27, 2005)

Vasha smiles "Well, that is good.  Please, show me where I'll be staying, and then we can arange for my ability to come and go as needed."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 27, 2005)

"Sure!  Right this way!"

*Louteah leads Vasha into the large estate, taking a turn down a well-furnished corridor to a graceful spiral staircase.  Ascending the stairs, she takes two more turns before stopping in front of a door.*

"Here you go.  You can stay here.  I hope you will find it adequate."


----------



## Bront (Sep 28, 2005)

"I'm sure it will be fantastic," she says.  She opens the door to look around in the room.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2005)

*Inside the door is not a single room, but actually a suite, containing a plush bedroom with a large, extremely soft-looking bed, a sitting room / dining room with a fine marble table and some comfy chairs, and a blue-and-white tiled bathroom, complete with a latrine, a washbasin, and a spacious bath with scented soaps and herbal shampoos arranged along the side.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 28, 2005)

Vasha gasps and blinks.  "This is all for me?  I guess Puddles will have plenty of room."

Vasha's gaze falls longingly at the large bath, she begins to drift over towards it as she explores her room.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2005)

"Yes.  This is yours.  As for Puddles," Louteah leans down to pet him as her attention is turned to the dog, "I'll make sure he gets the best of care--I always wanted to have a doggy or something to play with me when I was little!--If he gets restless up here while you're away, I'll take him out to the gardens right nearby to play."


----------



## Bront (Sep 28, 2005)

"Thank you," Vasha says, fighting the draw of the bath.  "We should arange my passing for the gate, I have to work again tomorow, I think..." 

She blushes "I think I've lost track of time."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2005)

"Oh, yes.  It looks like you'd like a bath, though.  Tell you what.  I'll take an inventory of what we have right now while you take a bath.  Sound good, Vasha?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 28, 2005)

"That sounds good.  Just come back when you find out, ok?"

Vasha slips off her dress and begins to draw up a bath.  (And no, she doesn't pay attention if Louteah has left yet or not)

OOC: Is it tomorow, today, what?  Vasha is trying to find out when she has to work next.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2005)

"Certainly.  I'll be back soon!"

(OOC: It is later that night)


----------



## Bront (Sep 28, 2005)

Vasha slips into the bath, a smile crosses her face.  It's not a spring, but it's still wonderful.  She submerges completly for a moment, to feel the loving embrace of water.  She emerges again and pushes her hair back, and then finds a relaxing position, and lets the water flow around her till Louteah returns.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2005)

*Louteah knocks on the door and then enters the room.*

"It looks like they don't have anything spare that would fit you, which is just as well, since that means we can get you your very own servants' livery."


----------



## Bront (Sep 28, 2005)

Vasha opens her eyes and turns to Louteah from the bath, resting her head on the edge.  "That sound good.  What should I say I do as a servant if anyone asks?"

"Oh, and I'm sorry for asking, but what is a boon companion?  The culture here is all so new to me, I feel bad for knowing so little of the people of Arris."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2005)

"Uh, well, you're a masseuse, right?  Say you do that, maybe?"

"A boon companion?  Well, it's like a comrade or a cohort, I guess."


----------



## Bront (Sep 28, 2005)

"Sure, I can do that."

"Ahh, I didn't know if it had any extra cultural significance, like a Soul Sister or something."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2005)

"A Soul Sister?  What is that?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 28, 2005)

"A Soul Sister is an extremely close sister.  One of your closest friends, or best of lovers.  It's a true bond in sisterhood, sharing much of body, mind, and soul.  The only thing closer would be a True Sister, which is almost like an open marriage of sisters, where their souls sing togeather in a harmoney few ever know."

"My mother told me once, my father was like a True Brother to her, and even that wasn't a strong enough term."  Vasha sighs.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2005)

"Ah, yes...Marrik.  I hear he was quite a special man, and not just your mother thinks so...Alyz has been known to speak very fondly and wistfully of him from time to time.  It is a terrible pity that he was slain."


----------



## Bront (Sep 28, 2005)

"Yes, I would like to hear more about him.  I remember him, but I was young, and he had other things to do as well.  And I know little about his friends."

Vasha sighs "I never did get close to many people.  Even on Amarathia with my sisters, there were few I was close to, and I'm not sure even a soul sister.  Ashana was always a bit withdrawn once we went to Amaranthia, though perhaps it was to protect me."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2005)

"Well, I don't know anything firsthand, since I wasn't born then, but I'm sure that Alyz knows lots of stuff about him that she can tell you tomorrow since they were like best friends a long time ago."


----------



## Bront (Sep 28, 2005)

She smiles "That's good."

"What do you need from me to get the clothing made?  If it's no problem, perhaps you can escort me out tomorow, and run the uni to me at work."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2005)

"We'll have the seamstress make all the measurements tomorrow morning, and then, yep, I'll definitely escort you out and bring you the uniform at work."


----------



## Bront (Sep 28, 2005)

"Thank you so much." Vasha says. "I'd hug you but I wouldn't want to get you all wet." she giggles.

Vasha emerges from the water and grabs a towel, not wanting to drip all over her new room.  She motions to Puddles he can hop in if he wants, and he does.  "I'll towel him off too." she says, giggling again.  "But I should probably get some rest soon, it's been a long day."

"Where is Alyz?  I should probably talk to her before I get some sleep to thank her."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2005)

"Oh, it is no trouble.  Any friend of my friend is my friend too.  Just make yourself at home and rest as long as you like, okay?"

"I think she may have gone to sleep already.  You can see her tomorrow, okay?"

(OOC: Sneaky!)


----------



## Bront (Sep 28, 2005)

"Thank you. I do need to be up and at work in the morning.  You can wake me whenever the tailor can get my mesurements.  Good night."

Vasha dries off, and then helps Puddles dry off as well.  She then spends a bit of time wandering around her new room(s) to get a good feel of the layout.  She'll have to talk to Alyz about her magical work tomorow and get her volunteer here to help.

She smiles when she thinks of Zythryd.  Seems almost strange that a man who sells slaves can be so sweet and timid.  If she must bear another child of Arris, he seemed suitable, and sharing pleasure with him made her feel a bit more at home here.  Vasha drifts off to sleep with a smile on her face, holding a pillow close to her in her arms.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2005)

*Vasha awakens to feel a gentle hand slide across her face and shake her very slightly, urging her awake.*

"Vasha, the seamstress is ready to see you, but just tell me and I'll let you keep sleeping if you are still tired."


----------



## Bront (Sep 28, 2005)

"No, that's fine, I wanted to try to be at work a bit early today."

Vasha emerges nude from her bed.  "What does she need of me?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2005)

"She just needs to have you come down so she can make a whole lot of measurements, so then she can sew or alter you a set of livery that is a perfect fit.  Is that alright?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 28, 2005)

"Sure, I can come now." she says as she heads for the door.   She stops and says "Oh, should I get dressed?  I guess I'm begining to feel like home."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2005)

"Well, a whole big dress would get in the way of measuring, so a light shift will do, if you like."


----------



## Bront (Sep 28, 2005)

Vasha nods and grabs a shift, sliping it on.  "Ok, lead the way."

Once she's done being messured, Vasha grabs some breakfast.  "Is Alyz around? Or is it still to early?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2005)

*As Vasha asks the question and follows Louteah into the dining room for some breakfast, she sees that Alyz is already there as the amethyst-haired Ecomancer waves to her and calls out in greeting.*

"Vasha!  I'm glad to see you made--I was worried about you last night, and I'm so glad to hear that you are alright."


----------



## Bront (Sep 28, 2005)

"Worried?....oh...OH, I'm sorry, I was with Zythryd.  I guess I figured you'd knock."

She runs over and hugs Alyz "Thank you for such a wonderful place to stay."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2005)

"Oh, so that's it.  That explains it then," Alyz replies with a smile.

"Oh, you're most welcome, Vasha.  Marrik's daughter deserves no less.  I'm just glad that you liked it."


----------



## Bront (Sep 28, 2005)

Vasha smiles "He is a sweetie."

"I'd love to hear how you knew my parents.  I never knew father as much as I would have liked, nor remember much of how he and my mother were, only storied from mother, and those are few and far between."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2005)

"Well, I'm afraid I don't know very much of Ashana, but I do know a great deal about Marrik from his younger years.  Anything in particular about which you'd like to hear?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 28, 2005)

"Just anything in general.  I remember you said you loved him, and I know that's no small claim for you.  I'd love to hear about it."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2005)

"Well, when the two of us were younger, we were best friends.  Well, us two and Gralas.  It was just the three of us, and we spent so much time together, talking about the future of Arris, and all sorts of other things."


----------



## Bront (Sep 28, 2005)

"So, you heard about the jewels as a child?  What was father like as a child?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2005)

"Well, we didn't know that the jewels could be found, but when we were younger, we snuck into the forbidden section of the Great Library and read some of the texts I found you--that's why I picked them out so quickly--so we knew the stories, though we didn't know if they were real."

"Marrik as a child?  Well, he was impetuous and kind, and also very handsome and charismatic.  He was idealistic through and through."


----------



## Bront (Sep 28, 2005)

Vasha smiles "So, what happened?  Gralas and Marrik went off, why didn't you go with them?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2005)

"We differed in focus, the three of us, Marrik became obsessed with restoring Arris's water, Gralas began to spend more and more time with the Mojiin in attempting to attune with what little plant-life we have left, and I stayed here, assuming as I do that the true key to ensuring Arris's future lies not with the Mojiin, the caretakers of the past, but with the Valsians, the people of Arris's future...I was sad when Marrik left me, but we still kept in touch though, the three of us, for a long time."


----------



## Bront (Sep 29, 2005)

"And now, you're the only one left."  Vasha sighs.  

"I used to call Gralas Uncle, I guess that would make you my Aunt." She smiles


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2005)

"I guess you could...wait, Gralas is gone too?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 29, 2005)

"Yes, he was killed by a lady Dragonlord who called him her love.  Or at least I think he was.  He had just told me how she had tortured him till he gave up the location of my Father, and the guilt made him nearly mad.  He thought my mother and I were dead too.  I forgave him, and that seemed to help, but then the Dragonlord attacked, killing children, or at least making it seem like it, and he told us to flee."

"I thought I mentioned it, but it probably got lost in the shuffle of the entire story.  It's been rough returning here."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2005)

"Oh dear, I hadn't realised she had killed him...How terrible.  I guess I am the only one left..."


----------



## Bront (Sep 29, 2005)

"Well, I don't know for certain," she says, a single tear flows down her cheak, but she keeps her composure, "and Bertram assured me he could be alright, but I think that was to comfort me."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2005)

"Well, some of the Dragonlords are really awful, but some of them actually are not.  For Gralas's sake, we had better hope that he was captured by one of the nice ones, I guess..."


----------



## Bront (Sep 29, 2005)

"It was the same one he was captured by before.  He was badly scarred and missing an arm." Vasha says, worry in her voice.  "She called him love though, which confused me."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2005)

"Hmm...in that case, it is very complicated.  I heard about this later on.  Poor Gralas was captured by one Dragonlord with whom he was in love, and she tried to use her feminine wiles on him to get him to talk, hence the torture, since it must have been torture to him to see the woman he loved seemingly reciprocating his passion.  But it didn't work, and she was pressured by her superiors to use crueler means of torture, so she arranged for him to escape.  But then, after that, he was captured by another group of Dragonlords who had been watching for him, and they tortured him mind and body until he gave away the information, though he thought it was the same woman because they used magic to impersonate her, thinking it would hurt him more that way..."

"Does that explain anything?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 29, 2005)

"So you think it was another Dragonlord impersonating her when she came for us?  She was at the town we fled to also, even before we arived there."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2005)

"Well, either of those could have been she, particularly since she didn't seem to me like someone who would kill children.  Then again, she knew what Gralas thought she did to him, so she may have been forced to play the role of the bad guy to get him to come out.  I guess we will never know for sure, though."


----------



## Bront (Sep 29, 2005)

"No."  Vasha wipes away the tear and moves on to a more plesant subject.

"I've been working on a massage spell, but I'm realy new to magical research.  You said you could help me?  Zythryd volunteered to help as a test subject, and I've been working with it as best I can, but I don't have a lot of materials to go much farther."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2005)

"Well, I have lots of books, and Louteah can get you all the rest of what you need, plus I can help teach you the principles of research.  With my help and about a week of research, I'm sure we can figure something out.  Sound good?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 29, 2005)

"Oh, thank you." She says.  "If you'd like, I can treat you to one as well."

"I realy should be heading off to work though.  Thank you for your talk, it was nice to hear about my father."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2005)

"Oh, well in that case, have fun at work!  I'll see you when you're done, and we can talk more, if you like."


----------



## Bront (Sep 29, 2005)

"Thank you." Vasha hugs Alyz and then heads out to work, hoping to catch Zythryd before eithier of their shift's start.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2005)

*Louteah escorts Vasha out again, and then waves goodbye as Vasha heads to work, reaching the building before either of their shifts begins and waiting for Zythryd to appear, which he does just a bit early for his shift, and she spots him approaching.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 29, 2005)

Vasha smiles and ambraces Zythryd in a warm hug and gives him a tender kiss.  "Morning there.  Hope you enjoyed last night."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2005)

"Good morning, Vasha...Yes, last night was very nice."


----------



## Bront (Sep 29, 2005)

"You going to be available tonight?  Alyz promised to help me with some magical research, and I could use you to experiment one.  Besides, I'd like you to meet her."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2005)

"Well, not tonight, but how about tomorrow night, Vasha?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 29, 2005)

Vasha pouts disapointed "Ok, what you got going on tonight?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2005)

"I have to go meet with someone and work out my quarterly taxes," Zythryd replies, grimacing a bit, "I wish I didn't..."


----------



## Bront (Sep 29, 2005)

"Quarterly taxes?  Yeash, that sounds horid."  She ponders "You can always stop by later.  I would like to show you the place.  Or I can always stop by after you're done." she smiles.  "I'm sure you could use something to relax you after dealing with that."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2005)

"Yes, if you would stop by afterwards, it would be wonderful, I think, dear Vasha."


----------



## Bront (Sep 29, 2005)

Vasha smiles "I'd like that Zythryd."  She gives him a tender kiss.  "You can show me where durring our break, and I'll stop by later in the evening."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2005)

"Well, first we have to see if we have an overlap during the break," he replies, kissing her right back, "Hmmmm...let's see.  Yes, looks like I go an hour and a half before you, so we'll have half the break for an overlap."


----------



## Bront (Sep 29, 2005)

"Great.  And tonight, I'll take care of a few things and then head over, which should give you enough time I hope."  She teasingly grabs his lower lip in a kiss, a quirky grin on her face.  "I'm sure you'll be ready for a break then."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2005)

"Oh, most certainly, dear Vasha.  I will be even more glad to see you than usual after all that boredom, and I'm already usually very glad to see you indeed because your charm and beauty brighten up my day."


----------



## Bront (Sep 29, 2005)

"You make me feel special Zythryd, and I'm glad to brighten up your day."  Vasha gets in one last, tender kiss.  "Go get 'em tiger." she says

She spends her time before her shift working with the manager on anything she needs to sign, or if she can help facilitate training a new auctioneer.  Once her shift starts, she does her best to steer slaves out of the hands of the more ruthless owners as subtly as possable (Encouraging kinder owners to bid more, emphasising points to make them attractive to a kinder owner, but nothing outright deceptive).  When her shift finishes, none too soon, she looks around for Zythryd.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2005)

*Zythryd waves to Vasha and comes over.*

"Ready for me to show you now?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 29, 2005)

"Lead the way" she says, offering her arm.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2005)

*Zythryd takes Vasha's arm and leads her through the city to a small but somewhat nice little house in a densely-packed residential district.*

"Sorry if it doesn't seem like much, but you can't imagine how expensive real estate is with the limited space inside the dome."


----------



## Bront (Sep 29, 2005)

"I think it looks quite cozy," she says smiling.  "Home is what you make of it, and I'm sure it's special, because it's yours."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2005)

"That's very sweet of you, Vasha.  Would you like to get some lunch before I have to go back?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 29, 2005)

"Lunch sounds wonderful."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2005)

"Let's go, then.  Same place with the little waterfall, or would you like to try somewhere different?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 29, 2005)

"You decide.  You know the city better than I do, and I'm just happy for the company."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2005)

"Well, if you don't feel strongly enough to choose the last cafe, I'll go for a different one then.  This next one's small, but the food is very good.  "

*He leads her through the city to a tiny little place with only three tables, where he pulls out a seat for Vasha to sit.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 29, 2005)

"It's not that, it's just I enjoy your company, and seeing where you take me lets me know a little bit about you."

She clings to his arm, occasionaly resting her head on his shoulder as they walk though the city.

Vasha smiles and sits in the offered chair "Thank you"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2005)

Vasha said:
			
		

> "It's not that, it's just I enjoy your company, and seeing where you take me lets me know a little bit about you."




"Oh, then I'm glad I didn't take you to a depressing place last time!"



			
				Vasha said:
			
		

> "Thank you"




"You're welcome!  Now before the waiter comes, I recommend the krilash.  It has delicious imported vegetables and cheese inside."


----------



## Bront (Sep 29, 2005)

"Oh, that sounds wonderful," Vasha says.

Vasha found lunch highly enjoyable, for the company as well as the food.  They finish up and head back to the auction house.

"So, I guess I'll see you later after work," she says while holding him in a long embrace.  "I look forward to it."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2005)

"Me too.  I'm only sorry that it has to be _later_ later, after those boring taxes, but I have to do them some time, I guess.  Enjoy the last half of your break, dear Vasha."


----------



## Bront (Sep 29, 2005)

"Well, if it helps you make it though the ordeal," she kisses him with teasing passion, "just think of things to do with me when you're done." she gives him a knowing wink.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 30, 2005)

"Well, that would be a pleasant way to endure the ordeal, but I don't think they would appreciate it if I was drooling through the meeting, now would they?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 30, 2005)

Vasha giggles "Maybe they'll give you an extra break then."

She kisses him one last time "Till then, dear Zythryd."

Vasha spends some time in the house, reading up on her next sales, while wating for her new set of clothing.  Once her break is done, she repeats her performance from earlier (Trying to finagle where the slaves land subtlely, or at least the more inocent ones).  Once she's done, she stops by the office to collect any pay she's due for the past few days, and ask how much longer they need her.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 30, 2005)

"We're forwarding all your pay to your new dwelling, Vasha.  As for how long, I'd expect we'll only need you for three more days until we can find a replacement.  As you probably noticed, it's a pretty nice job with good pay--it'll only be a bit troublesome to find someone who was as talented as you are."


----------



## Bront (Sep 30, 2005)

"Thank you, you're too kind.  I'm sure you'll find someone who will do a wonderful job."

OOC: Did her uniform arive yet?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 30, 2005)

"I only hope so."

(OOC: Not yet, nope.)


----------



## Bront (Sep 30, 2005)

Vasha spends some time waiting for her uniform to arive.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 30, 2005)

*The uniform does not arrive.  However, as Vasha leaves the main building, Louteah does arrive.*

"Oh, Vasha--I'm sorry!  The uniform isn't done yet.  Our seamstress has been inundated with other orders, and it has taken more than just this morning and afternoon to make it for you.  I'll just escort you back in, okay?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 30, 2005)

"Ok, though I have plans tonight, and I'd like to be able to leave and come back on my own, so I don't have to inconvienience."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 30, 2005)

"Well, I guess the problem is that she has several dresses she's working on right now, and it's usually best to do each step for each dress while she's set up for that, rather than doing each dress all at the same time.  I am confident that it will be done for you by tomorrow morning, though.  I apologise for the inconvenience, Vasha.  I guess you can wear some that doesn't fit until then that we take off someone else, but that might look suspicious."


----------



## Bront (Sep 30, 2005)

"Well, perhaps I can simply spend the night out.  I think I can find a place, and that won't inconvenience anyone.  I hope Alyz won't be offended though."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 30, 2005)

"Well, she won't be offended, but I know we'd love to have the company if you'd stay with us.  Of course, you can go wherever you like."


----------



## Bront (Sep 30, 2005)

"I know, and I'd love to, but I promised I'd meet Zythryd tonight, and I'm realy not sure how long I'll be there, and I don't want to put you out waiting up for me.  I'll bring him around tomorow, ok?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2005)

"Well, whatever you'd prefer, then."


----------



## Bront (Oct 1, 2005)

Vasha hugs Louteah "Thanks.  If I can be home before it's too late, I'll try.  If not, Zythryd might let me stay.  I can stop by and say hi to Alyz though, Zythryd will be busy with tax stuff for a bit."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2005)

"Whichever way you'd like.  Just let me know if you need me to get you past the guards, okay Vasha?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 1, 2005)

"I'll come back with you and say Hi."

While walking back to the estate "You know if Alyz might have any extra dresses or other garments in my size?  I want to supprise Zythryd with something special."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2005)

*Louteah gives a bit of a strange look, perhaps a little half-smile, as she shakes her head.*

"Sure, come with me then.  Unfortunately you two aren't close enough to the same size to share dresses, I'm afraid.  I'm sorry, Vasha."


----------



## Bront (Oct 1, 2005)

Vasha giggles "What's with that look?"

"Yeah, I was hoping maybe something she doesn't wear anymore, or perhaps maybe something else.  Or maybe I just need to go shopping, though I wanted this to be simple."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2005)

"Oh, nothing.  As for buying it somewhere, you'd have to go to the shop and get measured and then wait for them to finish it, so unfortunately, you won't be able to get anything in time for tonight.  I'm sorry, Vasha."


----------



## Bront (Oct 1, 2005)

"Nothing? I saw your face." Vasha looks at her with a stern look and then bursts out giggling.  "Sorry, things are just different here than on Amaranthia.  I should look into getting some transmutation magic for my dress, so I don't need go shopping much.  It would make things simpler when you have to wear clothes."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2005)

"Well, I guess it is different here, though I've never been to Amaranthia, but you don't really need to worry so much unless you have to get something on really short notice, I guess."


----------



## Bront (Oct 1, 2005)

"Well, on Amaranthia, many nymphs choose to not wear clothes." She thinks for a second "Well, perhaps it's better said only some nymphs choose to wear clothes regularly."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2005)

"Oh, well, I guess that is pretty different then here.  At least most Valsians seem to be pretty embarrassed without their clothes on."


----------



## Bront (Oct 1, 2005)

"Why?  What's wrong with natural beauty in all it's forms?  I just like clothing because it's expressive and accentuates that beauty, but I could live without it readily."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2005)

"I don't know.  Just the way they are, I guess.  It probably is a natural reflex that comes from the fact that they know their skin is so soft and fleshy, so they feel vulnerable when it is exposed, combined with the fact that they feel embarrassment over seeing those parts of the opposite sex that invite their fantasies, and in turn they feel embarrassed to have those parts of themselves exposed."


----------



## Bront (Oct 1, 2005)

"I guess that makes sense.  Different cultures I guess."

Fortunately, or not, they arive at the estate.  "I should say hi to Alyz and Puddles, then I'll head off.  Thank you Louteah."  she gives her a hug


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2005)

"Okay then, Vasha.  Want me to stay and help you leave past the guards again when you are done?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 1, 2005)

"If it's no trouble."

Vasha enters and finds Puddles, who appears to enjoy being spoiled.  She then looks around for Alyz.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2005)

"Naw, it's no trouble, Vasha," Louteah replies, following after Vasha.

*As she looks for Puddles, Vasha sees him being petted, cuddled, and fed treats by a cute young servant girl in livery who she recognises after a second as the former slave freed by Alyz at the auction.* 

*She continues with Louteah through the estate and eventually sees Alyz, who smiles and turns to wave to Vasha.*

"Hi there, Vasha.  How was your day?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 1, 2005)

"It was good.  Looks like I'll only need to work for 3 more days at the most."   Vasha smiles.

 "I know it's unlikely, but you think you might have any spare clothing that would fit me?  I was looking to wear something special for Zythryd tonight, but I don't realy have anything, and I guess it's hard to buy something fitted right for you."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2005)

"Well, that's good, Vasha.  Oh, you're going out tonight?  Hmm...well, unfortunately, I'm not your size, so I'm afraid you can't fit into any of mine."


----------



## Bront (Oct 1, 2005)

"Yes, I'm off to meet Zythryd tonight when he's done with his taxes."  She sighs.  "oh well, I guess I'll just go in this."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2005)

"Don't worry Vasha, you'll look beautiful no matter what you wear, beautiful enough to put any Valsian woman to shame, just like Ashana.  I'm sure of it."


----------



## Bront (Oct 1, 2005)

Vasha blushes "You're too kind."

"Well, I just wanted to say Hi and let you know I might not be back tonight, so you didn't worry."  She gives Alyz a hug.  "It'd be ungreatful otherwise."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2005)

"Oh, sure.  Taxes, eh?  He won't be done with those for a long while, I think.  You should probably stay here and rest a little while until he's done before you leave."


----------



## Bront (Oct 1, 2005)

Vasha nods.  "I wonder if I could do some minor alterations to my dress.  You know, patch a few things here or there, maybe wear an accessory.  You know, make myself look more like those money management people just for fun."  A mischievious grin comes across her face.  "You have anything that I can do to help with that?  Just something we can do makeshift."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2005)

"Well, those money management people often are reading papers all day to the point that their eyes are strained, so they sometimes have on eyeglasses, and the girls often tie their hair up in a neat bun.  How does that sound?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 1, 2005)

"You got a set of glasses I can borrow?  We can take out the lenses."  Vasha begins to tie up her hair in a bun.

"Do you have like a more business like jacket?  Doesn't matter if it's a bit big, I think it might work better then."

Vasha giggles excitedly, reminded of playind dress up with her mother.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2005)

"Sure, I can get you some glasses and a business jacket.  Actually, maybe Louteah can get those and bring them here for us?"

*Louteah nods and heads off, returning with a navy-blue suit and a smart set of obsidian-framed spectacles.*


----------



## Bront (Oct 1, 2005)

Vasha slips on the Jacket and puts on the glasses.  She tries to stand a bit more ridged than normal.  "How do I look.  Should I do anything else?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2005)

"Well, that's pretty much it," Alyz decides, nodding with a smile at the sight of Vasha-as-accountant.

"You could get some papers, maybe, and maybe a pen over your ear," Louteah ponders.


----------



## Bront (Oct 1, 2005)

Vasha beams at Louteah "Perfect.  Maybe a little folder or something too."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2005)

"Sure, I'll be right back."

*Louteah heads out and returns with some papers, a pen, and a folder.*


----------



## Bront (Oct 1, 2005)

Vasha sticks the pen over her ear, and cradles the papers in the folder in her arm.  She tries to take a serious expression but has trouble containing her giggle.  "This is perfect.  I hope he likes it."

She hugs Louteah and Alys "Thank you.  It reminds me of playing dress up with my mother.  Not that we did it a lot, but I remember having fun trying different looks with her."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2005)

"Well, this is certainly a different look for you."

"That's true.  You're looking more like a classy businesswoman now, rather than a blithe girl, though you still look beautiful."


----------



## Bront (Oct 1, 2005)

Vasha does a little fashion show, strutting and twirling for the other women.

"Well, it should be fun to see his reaction."

"Oh, I should try to bring him over tomorow night.  Will that be a problem Alyz?  We can work on my spell."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2005)

"Yes, it should be."

"Well, actually, unfortunately, we can't do spell research while there are other people around that aren't magical researchers.  What we _could_ do is do the research separately and then you can show it to him later, I suppose."


----------



## Bront (Oct 1, 2005)

"Don't I need someone to practice on?"  she shrugs.  "You know best I guess.  I can always practice on you too."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2005)

"Well, the thing about spell research is that we'll generally be using meditation, study, and actually book research into magical theory.  Only once we are finished will there be an end result where you can practise your technique on someone."


----------



## Bront (Oct 1, 2005)

"Oooh, ok.  That makes sense."

"Thanks for all your help, I'm going to go meet Zythryd."  She gives Alyz and Louteah a big hug and kiss.  "I'll see you all tomorow, or maybe late tonight."

Vasha heads over to Zythryd's house, and knocks on his door.  She stiffens up a bit and tries to put on a serious demeanor.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2005)

*Zythryd opens the door and blinks, a tired and resigned look on his face as if he is about to say that he's already done with the taxes until he recognises Vasha.*

"Oh, you're silly!" Zythryd says, laughing a bit at Vasha's new look.


----------



## Bront (Oct 1, 2005)

Vasha giggles and walks in with a tight little walk "I don't know, did we audit how you got to be so handsom?  There's a new tax on that you know."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2005)

"No, I don't think you audited that one yet," Zythryd replies with a smile. 

*He leads Vasha into the small little entryway and up the stairs, past an opening leading to a dining room where in the distance a bent-over woman with a rag and a bucket is scrubbing the floor.*


----------



## Bront (Oct 1, 2005)

"Or perhps, we should change things up a bit, and let you audit the auditor."  she says with a smile.  She leans over purposely to set her papers down on the table, giving Zythryd a good view.

"Oh, I didn't know you had a maid."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2005)

"Hmm...I think that would be fun!" Zythryd takes the opportunity to 'audit' Vasha's cleavage.

"Oh, her.  She's a slave, actually."


----------



## Bront (Oct 2, 2005)

"Oh, I didn't know you owned any.  Guess I need to do more research before I begin an audit." she giggles.

"So, Mr. Zythryd, where do you want to conduct your... audit?  I'll try to be accomidating."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2005)

"Hmm, well what do you think about an audit in the bedroom, if I'm not being too forward, Ms. Accountant?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 2, 2005)

"It's your audit.  I'm at your complete disosal."  She follows Zythryd up to the bedroom.  She bends over the bed to examine it, giving Zythryd a good view from behind.  "This should do nicely, if it suits you."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2005)

"Yes, this looks good to me.  You'll have to be careful, though.  If we're auditing your beauty, it's going to be impossible to pay such a big tax."


----------



## Bront (Oct 2, 2005)

"Well, Mr Zythryd, do you know anything else I can do to pay then?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2005)

"I have some ideas, Ms. Springborne...Let me show you..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 2, 2005)

"I am yours to audit" she says, turning to look in his eyes, she moves her glasses down to the end of her nose.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2005)

"Well, I'm not going to be able to do a full audit until we bring all your hidden assets to the table," Zythryd jokes affectionately.

*He pulls off the glasses for Vasha and kisses her on the nose, slipping her neatly wrapped hair loose so that it flows gently down her back as he slips his hand under her jacket, lifting it off and placing it lightly on the floor.*


----------



## Bront (Oct 2, 2005)

"Well, I wouldn't want to be accused of hiding any assets," she says in a sultry voice.  She slips the straps off and her dress slides down to her feet.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2005)

"Hmm...and what beautiful assets they are," Zythryd replies, kissing gently along Vasha's exposed flesh, "I think I've figured out an alternative payment plan..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 2, 2005)

Vasha closes her eyes and ejoys his touch, cooing slightly.  "Just as long as you're assured that I'm not hiding any assets anywhere."  She spreads her legs a bit so she and allows herself to be 'searched'.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2005)

"I think I can see the full extent of your portfolio," Zythryd replies as he cuddles up against Vasha, "Time for us to complete our audit."


----------



## Bront (Oct 2, 2005)

"Just make sure you're through," she says as she draws him into a deep, passionate kiss.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2005)

*Zythryd nods and smiles as he enters into the kiss, continuing the audit until he is sure that he has been thorough enough to satisfy Vasha.*


----------



## Bront (Oct 2, 2005)

Vasha lays back on the bed, with a glowing smile from her through audit  "So, I guess now I need to worry about paying my taxes?"

Vasha does her best to pay in full, perhaps paying a bit too much, but that doesn't seem to bother Zythryd.  The two of them explore their assets passionately for quite some time, till both are worn out.

Vasha smiles, as she lays on top of him and looks into his eyes.  "So, did you enjoy your audit?" she says with a slight giggle and a grin.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2005)

"Yes, I did, as long as you enjoyed it too, dear Vasha."


----------



## Bront (Oct 2, 2005)

"Yes, I did indeed."  She kisses him gently.

"I should have known you would have slaves, it just never occured to me.  How many do you have and what do they do?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2005)

"Oh, I just have three.  One to help buy goods for me and keep the supplies stocked, cooking occasionally, one to clean the clothes and fix things around the house, which gives both of them a good deal of leisure time that they can spend as they please on a small allowance of Valryts I guve them, and then there's one to do the dirty scrubbing and cleaning, a task that takes pretty much all of her waking time, as she deserves."


----------



## Bront (Oct 2, 2005)

'Well, that's nice for the first two, but why so rough on the third?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2005)

"Because she is an evil person.  It was her own misdeeds that led vengeful fate to bring her from illegal drug use and larceny back into slavery...poetic justice if you ask me."


----------



## Bront (Oct 2, 2005)

"You don't believe she can redeam herself?  and if she's that evil, how do you trust her in your home?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2005)

"Because she is a treacherous bitch.  Trust me, I know...I told you about her before..."

"As for the rest, the other two keep an eye on her and discipline her if she tries anything."


----------



## Bront (Oct 2, 2005)

"So she is the woman who broke your heart?  No wonder you were so tense.  That must be an awful burden to have near you every day."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2005)

"It would be worse if she was still out there at large.  At least now I am daily reminded that she is paying for what she did."


----------



## Bront (Oct 2, 2005)

"You poor thing," she says as she brushes some hair off of Zythryd's face.  "She must have hurt you realy badly for you to feel so strongly about this."

She smiles and gives him a tender kiss. "You know I'd never try to hurt you.  You're too special to me."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2005)

"Yes...she did.  It hurt me so much, Vasha..."

"I know you would never try to hurt me.  You're a kind and special woman, Vasha...You're beautiful both outside and inside.  Not like her..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 2, 2005)

"Zythryd, maybe she did hurt you, and maybe she would do it again, but let it go.  Don't let your hate for what she did overshadow your life."  She smiles  "I'm here, and I'm not going anywhere right now."

And then it occured to her, and she giggled a bit.  "Speaking of which, would it impose on you if I stayed the night?  It's an imposition on Alyz since I can't get back in by myself yet till I get my uniform.  I'm technicaly her personal Masuese."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2005)

"I'm trying to let it go...With your help, maybe I will, dear Vasha.  And of course you may stay the night, though there isn't really so much room here, as you can see...It is not such a comfortable place to stay."


----------



## Bront (Oct 2, 2005)

"I'm quite comfortable right where I am" she says with a grin "though I guess I could lay beside you instead."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2005)

"You could try, but I'm not sure if my bed is wide enough for that...You might fall off if you move anywhere except to stay cradled in my arms."


----------



## Bront (Oct 2, 2005)

"You say that like it's a bad thing." She teases.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2005)

"Oh, well I'm just teasing.  I'm perfectly happy to have you stay right here if you'd like, dear Vasha."


----------



## Bront (Oct 2, 2005)

"Mmm, I love it when you call me that."

Vasha rests on Zythryd and strikesstrokes his hair gently till he falls asleep.  Once he is resting, she slips out of bed quietly, dons her dress and grabs her staff, and then looks around to find the woman who was scrubbing the floor.

OOC: Fixed major spelling error, hehe


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2005)

*Vasha searches through the house until she finds that woman sleeping in a tiny bedroom.*


----------



## Bront (Oct 2, 2005)

Vasha examines the woman, curious about her, if she looks abused or malnourished, or just worked hard.  She's not as carefull about being quiet as she could be, but she doesn't intentionaly try to wake her up.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2005)

*The woman was once beautiful, but her body is no longer soft and luscious, covered in callouses and wrinkles from hard work and time spent splashed and doused in water with caustic cleaning substances.  Her hair seems to have lost its lustre, sitting dull and listless upon her head and held there by a kerchief.  She doesn't seem to be abused or malnourished, but she is tired, having been worked hard for a long time.*


----------



## Bront (Oct 2, 2005)

Vasha incants her prestidigitation and cleans the woman off as best she can.  If she wakes, she motions for her to be quiet for a moment till she finishes.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2005)

*The prestidigitation doesn't seem to have any effect.  The woman isn't grimy or dirty--she is kept clean.  Fortunately, or not, the spell doesn't seem to wake her either.*


----------



## Bront (Oct 2, 2005)

Vasha sighs and heads back to bed.  She makes an attempt to wake up early, perhaps meeting her when she wakes up in the morning.  She snuggles up in the comfort of Zythryd's arms.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2005)

*Vasha awakens early the next morning, seeing Zythryd still asleep beside her, cuddling her in his arms.*


----------



## Bront (Oct 2, 2005)

Vasha gives him a light kiss as to not wake him, and rises.  She puts her dress on and grabs her staff, and heads down to find the woman again.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2005)

*She finds the woman scrubbing the floor.  The woman quickly glances around, as if to see if she is being watched, and then she spits at Vasha disgustedly.*

"So, you're his pretty new whore, are you?  Just stay away from me," she says spitefully. 

*Her voice, once melodic and clear has become a hoarse rasp due to constant exposure to the fumes from the washing liquid.*


----------



## Bront (Oct 2, 2005)

"So you believe you're evil beyond all redemption and deserve this life?  Is this repentance for what you did to Zythryd?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2005)

"Me evil?  Bah, get away from me, bitch.  He's the evil one!  Of course I don't deserve this," her eyes widen in anger and hatred and she her grip contorts around the washcloth like a claw.


----------



## Bront (Oct 2, 2005)

"Then what did he do to earn your spite, and why did you run from him when he set you free to love you?"

Vasha incants her prestiditation again, and uses it to help her clean the floor where she is working.  "There, so you aren't accused of not getting it done."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2005)

"What did he do?  _What did he do?_  He _is_!  He's a slaver, a vile dirty slaver.  All this he has comes from selling people into slavery, you little strumpet.  Don't think to lecture me or pretend to be my friend so you can act superior to me.  Just go away!"


----------



## Bront (Oct 2, 2005)

"Why would I act superior to you?  Are you not a child of Arris?  I hold no contempt for you, I only wish to understand.  The idea of slavery is foreign to me, for it would not be considered on Amaranthia, nor would my father use it while he was here.  I only wish to understand the hurt that was caused to him, and to you."

Vasha kneels down on the ground to look her square in the eye, not from above her.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2005)

*She recoils like an angry but wary serpent.*

"Keep away from me.  I know your kind...I've been like that before myself!  I'm not going to fall for your sweet-talk.  Just keep away from me, you worthless bimbo!"


----------



## Bront (Oct 2, 2005)

"But I am of your kind as well.  I was born of Arris."

Vasha ponders for a moment.  "Have you suffered so much that you are afraid to believe in the good intentions of another?  I simply wish to talk, and perhaps help, but if you are content with your lot in life, then perhaps I was mistaken to offer my compassion so openly."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2005)

"Content?  Of course I'm not content!  I hate this more tha anything!  But I would be a fool to believe in the compassion of others, pretty little strumpet!  You don't really want to help me.  You just want to feel better than me, to compare your lot in life so that you can feel that you are better, that you are prettier than this slave.  Well I'm a person too!  Not an animal that you just pet and talk to it nicely and it'll live like a slave and be happy for it!  So you can take your false compassion and stuff it down your !"


----------



## Bront (Oct 2, 2005)

A tear finds it's way out of her eye and down her cheak  "What could for you to prove my genuine compassion?  Is there some way I can help you? Or make your job easier?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2005)

"What could you do?  _What could you do?_  How about you break me out of here?  I'd believe you then.  But of course you're not going to do that because you don't really care, you just want to think of yourself as being nice to everyone, when really you're just a conceited little brat who just wants to feel better about herself and rationalise her dirty little profession to herself by telling herself she's being kind."


----------



## Bront (Oct 2, 2005)

"I steped into that job not knowing such a thing existed, and had no way to get out.  I will be done with it within days, and shall partake of it no more other than to perhaps help Alyz free those she can from within the system."

"You were free once, yet you became a slave again.  What happened?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2005)

"Bah, you just lie to yourself to make yourself feel better over it, but you have helped condemn little girls and little boys without any mommies or daddies to a life of bondage and servitude.  You are a terrible selfish person who only wants to pretend as best she can that she is good.  As for me..."

"Oh dear, I thought I heard shouting...Vasha, don't talk to her, she'll just try to make you feel bad with her poisoned words," Zythryd comes down the stairs, looking towards Vasha with concern and affection.


----------



## Bront (Oct 2, 2005)

"She has suffered greatly Zythryd.  And no person should do so.  We spoke of you healing last night.  Inflicting punishment on her like this will not heal either of you."  She stands up and looks Zythryd in the eyes  "Compassion breads compassion, much as love breads love.  I believe you understand the second part, but your pain makes the first part hard."

She walks over and wraps her arms around him.  "Isn't there anything you can do, for her sake and for yours?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2005)

"Compassion does not breed compassion with her, Vasha.  She is an evil person, and she feeds on manipulating others' emotions to get what she wants.  She put you up to this, didn't she?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 2, 2005)

"No, she said nothing of the sort, and has refused my kindness.  But that does not change how I feel."

She turns back to the slave "Please, you were about to answer me.  What did you do to become a slave yet again after you were freed?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2005)

"Oh, I'm sorry, it looks like the master doesn't want me to speak to his pretty new pet.  The master doesn't want me to talk to you and tell you all his dirty little secrets or maybe you won't want to be his sex toy any more, so I'll just be quiet like a good little slave."

"Be quiet and stop being rude to Vasha, evil woman!" Zythryd replies, glaring harshly at the slave before turning to Vasha and cuddling her in his arms to try to shelter her from the woman's cruelness, "If you want to know, shortly after she became free, she became a drug addict and, not having enough money to support her addiction from her job, she turned to prostitution and then theft.  When she was caught one day, she was sentenced to return to slavery, proving as she did that she was too irresponsible and wicked to live a wholesome life in freedom."


----------



## Bront (Oct 2, 2005)

Vasha rubs Zythryd's arms but looks at the woman.  "Is this true...I'm sorry, I don't know your name.  I'm Vasha Springborne, formerly known on Arris as Vasha yn’Springs.  What is your name?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2005)

"I don't dare to contradict the master.  I'm a good slave, just a good obedient nameless slave who does all her work as she's told."

"She won't contradict it because it is true, Vasha...Her name is Vrymiin."


----------



## Bront (Oct 2, 2005)

"And how long ago was that?"

"Zythryd, I think you know I don't like the idea of slaverly, but I've never met any slave like her.  I need to understand this, especialy if it's such a strong part of you.  I... I can deal with her words.  I don't think she understands me, and she judges me accordingly.  I will not do her the same disservice."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2005)

"Oh, about ten years or so, but I don't want to talk over the master, so I'll just let him talk, little play pretty."

"She understands you, Vasha.  She is an astute judge of character, but then she lies and says the right words to push your buttons, trying to get a strong emotional reaction.  That's why you don't understand her, you're such a sweet and loving person that her brand of selfish evil is probably something alien to you...and perhaps something that to not understand makes you a better person..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 2, 2005)

"Zythryd, when was the last time she had some rest?  Can you see what her work is doing to her?  No one deserves to be used up like this.  You say she is evil, but she is still a daughter of Arris."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2005)

*Zythryd's eyes begin to look sad as his expression becomes a bit hurt and lost, withdrawing his arms.*

"Vasha, please...She's trying to turn you against me...Please don't...You said..."

"You're speechless because you know the wrongness of your wicked ways, _master_.  How long can you keep tricking this girl?"

*Upset and angry, Zythryd snaps at the slave:*

"Just shut up and get out of here, you despicable snake!  Go clean the cellar."

*She gives a mock bow as she replies "Whatever you say, master, " and waddles over to a door and disappears inside.*


----------



## Bront (Oct 2, 2005)

"Zythryd, she will not turn me against you." she gives him a tender kiss.  "I just need to understand such things as slavery.  It is foreign to me, and even in selling them as I have, I still find that I do not condone it.  Though, at the same time, I will admit that in many cases, it is not abused, slaves are treated fairly, and the system you have in place does work well in many cases.  But that doesn't mean I can bring myself to understand the owning of another being."

"Don't be angry at her, I sought her out, so I drew her ire.  But you do need to learn to forgive, and perhaps allow her some freedom and an opertunity to prove that she can and has changed her ways."

Vasha sighs and leans against Zythryd, nestled in his arms.  "You and I may disagree on my things, but that doesn't mean I would love you any less."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2005)

"Vasha, please listen...I tried, we all tried, but she shows herself to be wicked time and time again.  That's why she was enslaved again--because when left to her own devices, she does terrible things...Just look at what she did today," Zythryd continues, furrowing his brows in concern as he notes the wetness where Vasha had been crying at Vrymiin's words, "All you wanted to do was be nice to her and offer her compassion, and she made you cry, Vasha...And when she makes you sad, that makes me sad too."


----------



## Bront (Oct 3, 2005)

"I was sad for her Zythryd.  She was once beautiful, and likely had a lovely voice, all of which are gone from her hard work.  So much that could be."

She sighs "I think I know why she hurts you so though.  I think you still love her, deep down, and it hurts you to see her like this.  Don't think I'm upset, I'm not jealous, I know there's plenty of love in your heart."

She smiles and gives Zythryd a tender kiss.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

"A part of me still loves the lie, the false person she created long ago, but that woman I loved never existed Vasha."


----------



## Bront (Oct 3, 2005)

"That she existed or not, doesn't matter.  You still love, and still hurt, and all she does is remind you of that."

"A week ago, if you had found out who I was, you would have turned me in as a traitor, and thought you were right.  I'm asking you to trust me again.  Show her some compassion, and allow her to reclaim some part of her life."

She holds Zythryd tight, and rocks in his arms. "I hope I've helped to heal your heart, but only you can finish it.  We can't choose how we love, but we need to be true to it, even if it's painful."  Vasha's eyes meet his, with a deep and caring love.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

"Vasha, she's a bad person.  The more of her old life she has, the more she will hurt people...But, maybe you're right.  What do you think I should do?  Maybe let her leave the house to buy things today instead of only doing the hard cleaning?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 3, 2005)

"Yes, give her time away from the hard cleaning.  She need not do it daily.  The buying may be a good start.  Give her some freedoms.  No need to be as free as your other slaves, let her earn it.  But show her the rewards of a good and proper life, and let her learn a lesson instead of just being punished, because after a while, you forget what you're being punished for."

She smiles warmly and gives Zythryd a kiss.  "You realy are something Zythryd, don't ever forget it."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

"I guess so Vasha, but I just feel that she will use it to do evil."  

"I'm glad that you think so well of me, though, Vasha.  You're so sweet, and I think it's wonderful that you're compassionate."


----------



## Bront (Oct 3, 2005)

"Perhaps she will, but you won't know untill you let her, and that is the true predicament.  Trust must be earned, but it often is earned by being given."

"You're sweet and compassionate too.  You just need someone to bring it out of you." she giggles.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

"I guess so, Vasha...I'm just not sure..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 3, 2005)

"Nothing is certain.  I took a chance with you though, and I don't think that's going too badly."

"Where are your other slaves?  I'd like to meet them.  And, if you'd let me, I'd like to tell Vrymiin myself of what you're doing."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

"The others?  Well Abriaan and Jhiryyl are still sleeping...Vrymiin, well, you can talk to her if you want, dear Vasha."


----------



## Bront (Oct 3, 2005)

She nods "Ok, I'm sure I'll meet them sometime."

She looks up to Zythryd and says "Zythryd, this may sounds like silly girl talk, but I love you.  I want you to be happy, and I have so much I want to share with you.  I just hope I have the time to."

OOC: No, this isn't a Vanessa thing, nessessarily, but Vasha is the caring type


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

"Oh, Vasha, you're so sweet.  I know we'll have the time together."


----------



## Bront (Oct 3, 2005)

"You should come over tonight and meet Alyz.  I think you'd like her."

"We should get ready for work.  I'll go talk to Vrymiin, and then you can tell her later how you want things to go, since you know that better."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

"Sure, I'll go get ready then.  See you soon, dear Vasha."


----------



## Bront (Oct 3, 2005)

"I'll be up in a bit then sweetie." she gives him a quick kiss, and then heads down in the celler to find Vrymiin.

"Vrymiin?  It's Vasha, I have some good news if you're willing to talk."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

*Vrymiin scowls back.*

"Don't call me by that name, whore.  I'm just a slave to you, so don't try to pretend anything else; you're not my friend."


----------



## Bront (Oct 3, 2005)

"I'm not claiming to be your friend, but I'm someone who cares for you.  I convinced Zythryd to give you a break from all your cleaning, and even a little bit of free time.  If you use it wisely, I might be able to convince him to give you more, and perhaps eventualy set you free, but he wants you to start a new life, and make the best of it."

"You can hate me all you want, but you don't deserve this.  I just hope you make the best of this opertunity.  Zythryd's only hard on you because some part of him still loves you, or at least the you that you showed him before he set you free before."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

"Bah, you'll regret your false kindness, bitch.  Your pretense at sweetness sickens me.  Care for me?  Love me?  Bah!  Get out of my sight!"


----------



## Bront (Oct 3, 2005)

"Why do you think my kindness is false?  What do I have to gain by helping you?  Have I wronged you in some way?  Perhaps you do have feelings for Zythryd?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

"Because people aren't like that.  They only pretend to be generous and kind so that people will praise them, because they've been conditioned to act that way.  There's no such thing as good.  Feelings for that evil bastard?  Don't make me laugh!"


----------



## Bront (Oct 3, 2005)

"I can't believe that, and I hope you can try to look beyond that to see the good in people.  And I hope I don't regret trying to help you, but it doesn't change that I feel it's the right thing to do.  Do yourself a favor and make the best of what I've done.  Slavery is a stain on Arris, and I only hope to help wash her clean."

"You should put the cleaners away, and then go talk to Zythryd.  He can tell you what he wants you to do now.  And I hope it works out well."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

"Your hypocrisy is sickening, though the way you seem to have deluded yourself is utterly amusing.  I'll go up to talk to that filthy bastard because I have to, but know that I hate you, hussy, and I'll find a way to hurt you as much as your taunting has hurt me!"

*And with that she walks away, heading upstairs.*


----------



## Bront (Oct 3, 2005)

Vasha sighs "If you feel I've been taunting and hurting you, then I'm sorry," as she walks up stairs as well, to get ready for work.  

Perhaps Zythryd was right about her, but she knows she's still doing the right thing.  Vrymiin will either earn her freedom and perhaps regain her life, or she will just prove that this slavery does have it's merrits.  Vasha's heart sunk at that thought, but she chose not to dwell on it.  She had resisted her temptation to use magic, for that would have been true hiprocracy.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

*After finishing getting ready for work, Vasha heads over to the slave auction, where her shift begins three hours before Zythryd's.  The good news is that they found a replacement and are training her now, so she'll be fine after today.*


----------



## Bront (Oct 3, 2005)

Vasha does what she can to get through her last day.  It's awkward now, as she does feel bad for doing this, but hopefully she can at least help place the slaves better.  If she spots Zythryd before her shift starts, she'll ask him how things went with Vrymiin.

Between shifts, she'll see if she can find Alyz at the estate, hoping that Alyz can perhaps help her sort out her feelings.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

*Between shifts, Vasha doesn't notice Zythryd around.  However, he does see Louteah, who runs to her frantically and drags her into an alley.*

"Vasha, quick, put this cloak on and will yourself to disappear!  Right now!  Then hold my hand!  Quickly, please!"


----------



## Bront (Oct 3, 2005)

Vasha dons the cloak and goes with Louteah.  "What is wrong?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

*Louteah puts a finger gently to her lips as she wets them nervously.*

"Shh, I'll tell you as soon as it is safe, but you'll see for yourself.  Just stay close to me, and I'll get you out of here, I promise."

*As Louteah walks Vasha out of the entrance of the complex, she sees her employer standing outside of the main building, surrounded by imposing-looking men in armour made of gemstone with nasty-looking spines.  One of them is holding the man by the throat, as he says menacingly:* 

"Where is Vasha Springborne, formerly known on Arris as Vasha yn’Springs, outlawed Ecomancer and daughter of the rebel traitor Marrik ai'Khala."

*Before Vasha can hear the response, Louteah sweeps past, nodding to the imposing men as she goes, feeling safe in her servant's outfit, though notably her eyes are not blue at the moment--even the carefree Louteah is not that cocky.*

*Before long, she has managed to walk Vasha through the gates to the palace complex and back to Alyz's estate, where she finally feels comfortable to let go of her deathgrip on Vasha's hand and instead throws her arms around the invisible Vasha with a sad look of compassion, her eyes shining wetly, perhaps with the beginning of tears.*

"Vasha, something awful has happened!"


----------



## Bront (Oct 3, 2005)

"Vrymiin." Vasha says.  "I fought for her freedom, and she said she'd make me pay."

Vasha, holding back tears herself, says to Louteah "What happened?  Where is Alyz?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

"Alyz is still okay.  She's inside.  You're lucky she found out about this and sent me to come save you...What happened is rather odd, as Alyz has been taking pains to keep your identity secret:  Somebody informed the authorities about a great deal of your secrets, including both of your names and your connection with Zythryd, so they immediately arrested him and sent him to the deepest dungeons for questioning.  You are very very lucky that they didn't find out about the Jewel because if we can make it look like you fled, they will probably release him from the prison, not considering information leading to your capture to be vital enough to continue torturing him."


----------



## Bront (Oct 3, 2005)

Vasha bursts into tears and cries out "*NO!* I will NOT let them torture Zythryd, and I can not abandon him.  It is my fault he is where he is, because I tried to connect and show compassion to one of his slaves.  He warned me she was pure evil, and I wouldn't listen.  We have to do something for him."

She falls into a chair, her life shattering yet again around her.  "We have to set him free.  I can't let another man suffer for being close to me."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

"Vasha, I told you it was awful, but you have to calm down and think rationally...You are in the capitol city of the Dragonlords, and the dungeons are in the bastion of all their power on Arris.  It would be impossible to rescue him from there.  But Alyz has a plan, okay?  When he can't give them any useful information, and I know he cannot, they're going to want to punish him for his crimes, so Alyz is going to try to buy him as a slave.  Then she can let him go.  Okay, Vasha?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 3, 2005)

"Will I be able to see him again?  And won't that endanger Alyz's cover?"

"Why did I trust my heart with Vrymiin?  Was I right to want to give her a second chance?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

"Don't worry, Vasha.  Alyz has the perfect cover, so there's no way they can catch her.  There's no telling exactly when this will come about, but once it does, of course you'll be able to see him again."

"As for trusting this Vrymiin woman...I don't know the whole story, so I can't say."


----------



## Bront (Oct 3, 2005)

"And what am I to do untill then?  Fortunately Zythryd was never here, but he does know Alyz's name.  And while I know he cares for me, asking this of him is just too much."

"Vrymiin hurt Zythryd long ago by leaving him when he set her free out of love.  She got in trouble and became a slave again, and Zythryd bought her and has had her doing all his hard cleaning for the past ten years.  I went to talk to her, and asked that she be giving some leniency.  I told her my names, both of them.  And she told me she would hurt me for my false compassion.  That was this morning."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

"Don't worry, Vasha.  He can give away Alyz's name as much as he wants because Alyz's name is not Alyz as far as the Dragonlords know--they don't know anybody named Alyz, so they'll think you were just giving him false information, which makes them all the more likely to find him useless and stop questioning him."

"Wow...well then I think we can be certain it was she.  I don't want to seem callous, Vasha, because I am truly saddened and sorry for what happened, and I am almost unable to keep myself from joining you in tears at such a sad occurence, but you should try to be a little bit more discreet, okay?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 3, 2005)

Vasha nods.  "I ask only one thing then.  When Alyz is finaly able to purchase Zythryd, can she give him to me so I can set him free?  There will be no suspicion if he is led away, and perhaps him acting as my slave will cast suspicions away from me.  I just hope he doesn't hate me when he's finaly let out."

"And yes, more discreet.  I will try.  I had hoped opening up to her would open up the good in her and allow her to trust me."

Vasha gives Louteah a tight hug, holding on for all the little strength she can muster, as if letting go would mean she'd loose her too.  "Thank you for your compassion.  It means more to me than you could know."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

"I'm sure Alyz will do this if you'd like, Vasha, and of course he won't hate you.  You weren't trying to hurt him, Vasha, and I know he understands that."

"There are those who are always kind, and there are many who are shades of gray, Vasha, but then there are those whose hearts are full of spite, as this woman's most certainly is...I would have to be heartless not to feel for you in such a sad moment, and I offer my compassion to you freely, Vasha.  Anything that I can do to comfort you or make you feel better, just let me know...I am not as adept as I would like to be at understanding the sorts of emotions that you have."


----------



## Bront (Oct 3, 2005)

"Not adapt?  Why is that" she says between tears.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

"Well, I think I'll need to observe you more and think about it before I can truly understand the way you think, the way your mind works--it is different than for me, you see, and I do want to learn."


----------



## Bront (Oct 4, 2005)

She sniffs a bit. "Feelings are more than that, and of course you think different than me, you wouldn't be you if you didn't."

"It just feels like I'm always so alone.  I can't even embrace nature here.  I'm out of even Arris's reach.  It's times like this I just want to be held, or hold someone.  I guess Puddle's has always been there for me for that.  But he's never been good at conversation."  she giggles a little and tries to wipe away some of her tears.

"I know I cry a lot, even when I'm happy.  I think that perhaps it's my Naiad nature, to express myself with water."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2005)

"Yes, I guess that makes sense...Myself, I find I have an affinity with the cold, which isn't such a good thing when Arris is such a desert, so I count myself lucky to live in here...Anyway, I always hope that my predilection for cold will never lead me to adopt an icy or frigid temperament like the cold itself, so I try to display my affection openly..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 4, 2005)

"I know people say that the Amaranthian way is frivilous, but I think that people hold their love back too much.  Why hold such a beautiful thing back?  Especialy when there is someone in need."

Vasha curls up in her seat, wraping her arms around her knees as she rocks herself gently.  "I guess it's such a strange thing for such a lonely girl to be so open and sharing.  You must thing me silly and frivilous."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2005)

"No, I don't see you as silly and frivolous...well at least not _so_ frivolous, though a bit.  But I can understand you, I think, and so I don't find it silly...I think you are a bit naive but at the same time quite admirable.  You are kind and compassionate and selfless in wanting others to feel good no matter how it hurts you...I guess that is the Amaranthian love of which you speak and which I cannot fully understand.  It is either childishly simple or else deeply profound...Or perhaps both..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 4, 2005)

"You know, in the languages of Amaranthia, there are so many ways to say the word love, and yet in most others, there are so few.  So, in saying my love for you, or my love for Arris, or my love for Zythryd, or even my love for Vrymiin does not come accross as well.  But even language is a barier for love.  It is why my sisters express it in all forms."

"Perhaps it's best if I restraing my love.  Other than Puddles and mom, those I love end up hurt, or worse." Tears occasionaly still fall from her face, as she continues to rock herself in her little ball.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2005)

"There is a saying among my people.  Love will always hurt you in the end, but the pain is bliss compared to what you feel if you never try."


----------



## Bront (Oct 4, 2005)

"It's not hurting me, it's hurting others that I worry about."

She sighs  "Springwater to bathe in, and the loving caress of another.  Apparently that's too much to ask."

Somewhat dejected, Vasha forces herself to stand and begins to shuffle her way to her room.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2005)

"I don't think it is too much to ask, Vasha.  That others are so willing to see themselves hurt to protect you only means that they love you so much that they would be hurt a thousand times more to see you suffer than they would to take the pain themselves...There will always be danger as long as you are carrying the power inside you on which those evil Dragonlords seek to get their clutches...Maybe if you and Alyz manage to extract it and hide it someplace safe, you'll be able to live carefree and happy forever after...I hope so, Vasha...You deserve love, and not having those you love hurt around you...I'm so sorry that this happened, Vasha."


----------



## Bront (Oct 4, 2005)

Vasha turns and bursts into tears again, and runs into Louteah's arms again.  "Thank you.  I hope my love for you and Alyz doesn't get you hurt as well."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2005)

"Don't worry, Vasha.  They can't possibly do anything much to Alyz, I promise, and there is certainly no way for you to hurt her...There are only two people who could ever hurt her, and one is dead, and the other is far away, so you needn't worry, okay?  Cheer up, Vasha.  You're safe for now, and Zythryd will be safe, too.  Plus, I was snooping around today and I found a letter for you.  I was saving it for last to help cheer you up."

*Louteah pulls a letter from a loose pocket in her dress and hands it to Vasha.  It reads:*

"My Dearest Sister, Vasha,

I am writing this letter to let you know that I am well and unharmed.  The Dragonlord discovered the switch, but she let me go when she realised that I had no idea where you were either, and so I'm sending this letter to the top three places where I think you might be because I don't want you to worry about me.  I'm going to see you soon, okay?  Oh, and Gralas is still alive--in fact, the Dragonlord apparently found an ancient Mojiin Preserver and threatened to kill his children until he used powerful magic to restore Gralas's missing body.  I can only hope that soon his mind will heal as well.

Your brother from across the stars,
Bertram 'Ammon' Atreides


----------



## Bront (Oct 4, 2005)

Vasha continues her tears, though these are of joy and relief.  "They're alive, they're both alive," she cries in relief.

She gives Louteah a passionate kiss, caught in the moment "Thank you."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2005)

*Louteah blinks once, then shrugs to herself and reciprocates.*

"Yes, I thought that would be good news.  It seems that the world works in mysterious ways, so the good is always balanced with the bad..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 4, 2005)

Vasha nods "Yes, it does."

"You have less to learn of love than you think Louteah, you just have to let go do."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2005)

"I don't know about that...my heart doesn't work in exactly the same way as yours, but yet I know that both of us can love...I am so young still; maybe some day I will understand."


----------



## Bront (Oct 4, 2005)

"When you let go, you can love.  It is called sharing pleasure sometimes.  The love comes from giving pleasure to the other, and when done with the right heart, can truely exhilerating."

Vasha gives her Louteah a tender kiss.  "I wish to head up to bathe, but you are welcome to join me.  The bath is large, and I still would rather not be alone.  Perhaps, if you wish, I can try to show you the sharing of pleasure, though only if you wish."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2005)

"Well, I...I don't know.  I'm not sure I'm ready for that...Why don't you just go and enjoy your bath, okay?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 4, 2005)

"You're ready when you want to be, but I won't force you.  But I would appreciate the company, if nothing else.  You can play with Puddles, and make sure I don't fall asleep in the bath, ok?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2005)

"Oh, sure.  Puddles is very sweet, so I'd be glad to take care of him, and to talk to you if you like."


----------



## Bront (Oct 4, 2005)

"Heck, if ya know how, you can include him in the conversation." She giggles.

With that, she heads up with Louteah, to draw up a bath.  She greets Puddles with a smile, and after a quick incantation, asks him "How you doing big fella?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2005)

"You mean with magic?"

_'Vasha, I heard sad words and crying,'_ Puddles says to Vasha with concern, coming up to her and jumping up onto her and licking her, wagging his tail _'Are you okay?  I want you to be happy, Vasha.  I love you.'_


----------



## Bront (Oct 4, 2005)

She nods to Louteah.

"Yes, something horable happened today, and much like before, another one in my life is being hurt because of it.  Zythryd I hope will be ok, Alyz has a plan to help him.  But I found out that Bertram and Gralas are ok, so that's good news."

She giggles and scratches Puddle's head "I know you love me, I love you too Puddles.  You're always there for me."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2005)

*Puddles cuddles up against Vasha and continues licking her.* 

'_Bertram and Gralas are nice.  I'm glad they're OK!  And don't worry--I'll be there when you need me, no matter what._'


----------



## Bront (Oct 4, 2005)

"Louteah, have you ever tried to speak with Puddles?  He's quite the talker." she giggles.

"Thank you Puddles, that's reassuring.  I'm going to take a bath now, but Louteah said she'd love to play with you, and I'll be in the tub over there."

Vasha sheds her dress and begins to draw up a bath.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2005)

"Well, I talk to him a lot when I'm taking care of him, but I don't have the magic that lets us truly communicate," Louteah replies, taking Puddles in her arms and giving him a hug as she carries him over to the other side of the room to play with him.


----------



## Bront (Oct 4, 2005)

"Oh, I thought you were studying that sort of thing.  I could try to teach you sometime if you'd like, he'd love to speak with you."

"You'd love to talk with Louteah, wouldn't you Puddles?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2005)

"Well, not exactly.  It's more that I am studying culture and learning more about myself.  Unfortunately, I haven't been able to learn to harness the magic of Arris yet, though maybe when I'm older I'll improve.  I'd love to speak to Puddles, though.  He's such a sweetie.  Aren't you boy?"

'_Sure!  She's a nice girl--she even gives me treats a lot and plays with me and then the little girl plays with me too, and sometimes we play together._'


----------



## Bront (Oct 4, 2005)

"Well, he says you're realy nice to him and he likes you.  He says he'd love to talk to you."

"Puddles, she's still learning, but perhaps someday, she'll speak with you.  But untill then, she'd love to keep playing with you.  She think's you're a sweetie, and you are."

Vasha slips into the water of the bath. sighing in relief.  "You sure you don't want to join me Louteah?  The bath water is great, and there's plenty of room."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2005)

"Aww, that's sweet.  You're a sweet doggie, Puddles," Louteah says, petting the big dog's soft fur and mussing it a little, as he licks her affectionately and wags his tail.

'_I like playing with her too.  Louteah's nice.  I know she'll learn some time._'

"I'm sorry, I just don't know if I'd be comfortable with that...It seems so awkward for me..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 4, 2005)

"It will always feel awkward till you do it.  You're a beautiful girl, and don't worry, I won't do anything you're realy not ready for.  Just a relaxing bath."  

With that, Vasha closes her eyes and lets her body go, as she lets the water relax her.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2005)

"Just a bath?  Well, I guess if that's it...maybe that's okay."


----------



## Bront (Oct 5, 2005)

"There's plenty of water, and it will feel good.  If you want to go further, that's your decision.  I can always teach you some massage if you'd like, but again, only if you want to."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

"Well...I guess so.  That does sound nice.  Is the water too hot?" Louteah asks, timidly.


----------



## Bront (Oct 5, 2005)

"No, it's perfect, though I always think water is."  

Vasha playfully splashes Louteah  "There, how's that?" she giggles.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

*Louteah flinches at first, but then she smiles.*

"No, that's not too bad.  I guess I'll come in..." and she disrobes timidly and then slowly steps into the bath, letting her body submerge under the water.


----------



## Bront (Oct 5, 2005)

Vasha smiles and holds Louteah's hand. "Just relax, and feel the water suround you.  Close your eyes, it's almost like floating in nothing."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

"Yeah, sort of...it's kind of weird, but it's not that much like nothing."


----------



## Bront (Oct 5, 2005)

"Well, it's about as close as you'll get naturaly.  I prefer a more natural spring water, and I try to carry a bit around with me, but it's best when it's pure and natural.  I just relax, and embrace it, and it heals me, makes me feel whole again.  Sorta like sleep, but not exactly."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

"I don't know...I bet if you could float amongst the clouds--not flying or anything but just floating--that would be the closest you could get...What do you think?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 5, 2005)

"Clouds aren't thick enough to float on though, which is sad.  But I'm sure they'd be fluffy and soft if they were."

Vasha moves a hand over to her shoulder and clasps it tenderly.  "May I? a touch feels so nice underwater, and you look tense.  Just your shoulders, maybe your back if you'd like."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

"Oh, they are very soft, and they tickle a bit," Louteah agrees with a smile.

*As Vasha reaches over, Louteah ponders for a moment and then nods.*

"I guess just the shoulders is okay.  I'm just not this used to being exposed--my naked flesh is soft and vulnerable, you know?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 5, 2005)

"That's part of love.  Trusting another when you're most vulnerable."

Vasha begins to massage her shoulders, gently pushing her down a bit to submerge them while she works the tension out with a caring tenderness.

"Sharing love and pleasure is not just full intimacy.  It can be a simple touch, or a firm massage.  It's sharing of yourself with someone you care about, and it is pure and true.  You've got nothing to worry about Louteah."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

"I guess you're right...It's not that I don't trust you; it's just that I'm not used to being this vulnerable."


----------



## Bront (Oct 5, 2005)

"Well, it can hurt, I mean, look at what I've gone though, but it's worth it to feel the love of another, and to give your love to them."

"How's this feel?"  she asks as she contninues to work her shoulders carefully.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

"Ah, it's very nice," Louteah admits, "I guess you are right about all this...Oh, this soft skin is so sensitive to the touch--it tingles when you touch it like that."


----------



## Bront (Oct 5, 2005)

"And the water enhances the touch, as your skin is softer in it, and you get the extra ripple sensations of the water beating down on you.  Here, tell me how this feels"

Vasha begins to lightly work the edge of her hands into Louteah's upper back, with quick, soft strokes.  The process stirs up the water a bit, which swirls away when her hands move.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

*Louteah shivers and sighs.*

"It feels very nice, Vasha."


----------



## Bront (Oct 5, 2005)

"I'm glad.  It's relaxing for me to give others pleasure.  Lets me take my mind off my own troubles."  

Vasha continues and works her way down Louteah's back.

"You speak of your skin like it's new, why is that?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

"Well, I'm young, and I've never really explored this kind of thing yet," Alyz replies, rolling her shoulders back as Vasha massages her back.


----------



## Bront (Oct 5, 2005)

"Well, don't be afraid to ask me to stop, but trust me, I won't hurt you."

Vasha concentrates for a few moments, and then continues, now with two extra hands that continue the gentile pounding, while her real hands begin to kneed her back tenderly.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

"Okay, I trust you Vasha," Louteah nods in agreement, sighing in relaxation as she feels the four hands massaging.


----------



## Bront (Oct 5, 2005)

Vasha returns to her shoulders, while her magical hands wander down her arms.  "This is a form of the spell I've been researching.  It's such a simple magic, but it could do so much more if I could only figure it out.  But what good is the gift of magic if you can't share it with others?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

"Mmmm...it feels very nice.  So this is the spell you want to research with Alyz?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 5, 2005)

"Yes.  It's a simpler use of a common spell, but will likely require a bit more magic to pull off to give the desired effect."

Vasha moves the magical hands down to Louteah's feet, while her hands begins to massage her lower back again.

"Louteah, lay forward a bit.  Rest your head against the side of the tub if it helps."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

"Umm, okay," Louteah agrees, resting her head softly against the tub's side as she leans forward, exposing her back more easily to Vasha's hands.


----------



## Bront (Oct 5, 2005)

Vasha works her back and begins to move down her buttocks and thights with her hands, while the mystical hands work their way up.  

"Hard to get back here when ya sittin on it." she giggles.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

"Oh, I see.  That makes sense!" Louteah replies, seeming a bit uneasy about the most recent touches but mostly just relaxed.


----------



## Bront (Oct 5, 2005)

"Are you ok?  I hope my touch has not brought you distress," Vasha says, as she continues further down her thights towards her knees.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

"Oh, no...I'm okay.  It's just that my body is reacting strangely to the touches below the waist.  I guess it feels good, though."


----------



## Bront (Oct 5, 2005)

"That is a great sourse of pleasure and sharing, but it is also quite intimate.  I would not presume to go that far unless you were willing.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

"Uhh, yeah...I guess it is for the best if you don't.  Your massage does feel good, though."


----------



## Bront (Oct 5, 2005)

Vasha finishes up with the massage and gives her a tender kiss on the back.

"See? That wasn't too hard to endure, and you learned a little about yourself as well.  If you'd like to learn to give a massage, you can try on me, and I can give you some advice."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

"Well, I guess you're right...Hmm, I could try it, but I don't know if I would be any good."


----------



## Bront (Oct 5, 2005)

Vasha gives Louteah a tender kiss.  "It's not how good you are, but your intent.  If your intent is to give pleasure, you will learn quickly."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

"Well, I guess I can try," Louteah replies, bringing her hands to Vasha's back.


----------



## Bront (Oct 5, 2005)

Vasha turns around and lets her legs flow back, allowing Louteah access to her back.  "I'd apprecate your try Louteah, that is all a Sister could ask."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

"Well, OK," Louteah nods as she makes an attempt to massage Vasha's back, though her fingers are a bit clumsy and unused to such things.


----------



## Bront (Oct 5, 2005)

Vasha gives Louteah instructions on what to look and feel for, and where to go with her hands.  Once Louteah hits the right spot, she arcs her back in pleasure.  "That's good Louteah."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

*Louteah tries her best to follow Vasha's instructions, and she smiles at the praise, trying to do it right again and improve at it.*


----------



## Bront (Oct 5, 2005)

"When you find a tight spot, press around it to relieve it first."

Vasha gives what advice she can, as well as guides Louteah towards where it feels best for her.  "Remember, different people have different pleasure spots, so where my pleasure is greatest, isn't where it is for all others."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

"Oh, okay," Louteah nods, listening to Vasha's advice as she tries to give a soothing massage.


----------



## Bront (Oct 5, 2005)

Vasha lets a soft moan escape as Louteah begins to catch on and hits a sensitive spot.  "mmmm, that's good."

Her moan is a bit louder when Louteah brushes against a more intimate spot, her body instinctively arching towards Louteah's touch as she closes her eyes.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

*Louteah continues for a little while and then stops slowly.*

"Well, I guess I've gotten a bit better.  Thanks, Vasha."


----------



## Bront (Oct 5, 2005)

"Thank you Louteah." Vasha says.  She embraces Louteah warmly and then gives her a tender kiss.  She smiles and continues, "That is what sharing of pleasure is all about.  Enjoying making others feel good and special.  And there's something special about sharing a relaxing bath and massage with someone you care about."

"I'm always here for you if you wish to practice more." she giggles.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

"Okay, thanks for explaining it to me, Vasha.  I'm always trying to learn more if I can," Louteah replies, smiling at Vasha.


----------



## Bront (Oct 5, 2005)

"There is so much to learn about sharing love, and it's a shame that more choose to hide or be ashamed of it.  If you ever want to learn more, you know I'm here for you.  You can even ask Alyz to come and watch or help if it would make you feel more comfortable."

"Speaking of which, when will she be back?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

"She's probably here--we should go check, actually.  Are you ready?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 6, 2005)

Vasha nods, but Louteah a hug and kiss before she emerges from the tub.  She says with bit of a forced smile, "Thank you... Sister."

Vasha stands up, dries off, and gets dressed, and then goes with Louteah to find Alyz.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 6, 2005)

*Louteah glides through the hallway with Vasha, headed down the hall as she checks a few different rooms until she finally finds the older woman reading a book in her study.*

*Alyz looks up as the two enter and says:*

"I have more details now, though they aren't particularly pleasant.  It's up to you whether or not you wish to hear them Vasha."


----------



## Bront (Oct 6, 2005)

"I do, please, I need to know everything.  Is Zythryd going to be alright?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 6, 2005)

"Here's what I found out...I know this is going to hurt you, Vasha, but you said you wanted to know...Some woman named Vrymiin turned Zythryd in to the authorities and alerted them to you.  In exchange, she was freed from slavery and given possession of all of Zythryd's belongings and estate, which had been confiscated.  She was quoted as saying that although freedom from slavery was sweet, the thing that brings her the most joy is that this will make you suffer, Vasha, and she hopes that you realise that Zythryd's torture is completely your fault.  Since then, she has been busy selling off and destroying much of Zythryd's property for money that she has been using to purchase expensive psychoactive drugs.  As for Zythryd, he is being tortured for information about you, but they haven't been able to get anything useful because everything he has given them seems to be false.  For the moment, they think that he is lying to protect you, so they're going to torture him more.  Eventually, they will realise that he is telling the truth and that he doesn't know anything useful, and they will discard him.  That's when I can rescue him and bring him here."


----------



## Bront (Oct 6, 2005)

A single tear runs down Vasha's cheek, but she fights the urge to cry again.  "I brought this upon myself and Zythryd, and can only hope he can forgive me.  I hope they relent soon.  I hope you can bring him here so I can personaly free him.  I think I owe him that much, if not more."

"Louteah reminded me earlier, that I'm here among my Sisters of Arris.  And as harsh as it may get out there, I have the love of my Sisters to support me."

Vasha struggles to hold back tears of both sadness and joy as she looks at her Sisters of Arris, Alyz and Louteah.  She plops down into a chair, as her body quivers a bit as her emotions run through her.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 7, 2005)

"I will bring him here as soon as I can, Vasha.  I promise you.  We do have to wait until they are done with him, though, or things could get complicated...I don't want them to find out that you are here--they couldn't do anything official about it if they did, but they could try to sneak in and kidnap you or something, and that would be bad," Alyz replies, moving over to give Vasha a comforting hug, "Louteah is right.  You are with your Sisters here, and together we will pull through."


----------



## Bront (Oct 7, 2005)

Vasha smiles and hugs Alyz, then gives her a sisterly kiss.  "Thank you.  Thank you for everything."

"How long do you think they'll hold Zythryd?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 7, 2005)

"I can't be sure.  There will be an early time when they stop caring enough to the point where I could take him, though perhaps raise a few eyebrows as well as suspicions, and then there's a later time when they will have totally lost interest and forgotten about him, leaving him to languish down there, when it will be totally safe to save him.  I plan on choosing the earlier time."


----------



## Bront (Oct 7, 2005)

"Thank you."

"What of his other slaves?  Will they be ok?  He was generaly nice to them, and I'm afraid what that poor woman will do to them."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 7, 2005)

"Well, I don't know...from what I've seen of her actions, she'll probably either abuse them terribly or sell them for money to get drugs."


----------



## Bront (Oct 7, 2005)

"Is there any way you can buy them, or at least protect them?  Zythryd gave them freedom and money, so he did trust them, I don't think they can be all that bad."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 7, 2005)

"I don't think I'm going to be able to intervene, certainly not and get Zythryd out early too--that would seem really suspicious, and it is possible that she will refuse to sell them so she can treat them badly, and I would have to seize them, which would definitely be suspicious...I'm sorry Vasha," Alyz sighs.


----------



## Bront (Oct 7, 2005)

She nods "Just watch and see, perhaps if they go up for sale you can get them, but I need to make sure Zythryd is safe.  Perhaps you can get her caught doing something she shouldn't be for her drugs, but then they'll make her a slave again won't they?"

Vasha sighs, exasperated.  Her body shaking from her emotional exhaustion.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 7, 2005)

"Yes...I'll do whatever I can, and you're right about what they'll probably do if she gets caught again..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 7, 2005)

"I thought that perhaps no one deserves to be a slave, but she makes me wonder."  Vasha sighs "Everything's just so confusing now."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 7, 2005)

"Don't worry Vasha.  You're a smart girl, just like Marrik, and I know if you give yourself some time to think, then you will work things out in time."


----------



## Bront (Oct 7, 2005)

She smiles.  "Thank you Alyz"  she gives Alyz a hug and a kiss.  "And thank you Louteah, your company was just what I needed."  She gives Louteah a hug and a kiss.

"I'm going to try to rest for a bit.  I think I just need to let some time pass."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 7, 2005)

"Okay, rest well Vasha.  Do you want me to bring you a Blanket of Comfort?  It's a very very soft magical blanket that helps put the body and mind at ease, bringing restful sleep."

"Good night, sister.  Feel better soon, okay?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 7, 2005)

"That sounds good, thank you Alyz."

"I will Louteah, knowing my Sisters are here for me."

Vasha heads to her room, sheds her clothes, and curls up in bed with Puddles by her side.  She is fast asleep before the blanket even arives.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 7, 2005)

*Vasha wakes up feeling well-rested, her body and mind soothed, as she is gently enveloped in the soft folds of a warm blanket.*


----------



## Bront (Oct 7, 2005)

Vasha kisses her companion in bed only to wake up to a mouthfull of hair.  She laughs between spitting it out and tickles Puddles.  She rises and heads down to breakfast with Puddles, with a bright smile.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 7, 2005)

*Alyz smiles and Louteah waves to Vasha as she joins them at the table and the freed servant girl carries the food to the table for all three.*

"Good morning, Vasha!"

"How was your rest?  I hope the blanket helped."


----------



## Bront (Oct 7, 2005)

"Good morning.  Yes, they were quite nice."  It is at this point that Vasha realises that she forgot to put something on once she awoke.  She blushes "Oh, I'm so sorry, I guess tis isn't realy appropriate for breakfast is it?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 7, 2005)

"Oh, don't worry, Vasha," Alyz smiles indulgently, "I figured you were just distracted, so I put up an illusion of some clothes for you when I saw you coming down nude." 

*She gestures for Vasha to look down at her body, which is covered by a simple white shift.*


----------



## Bront (Oct 7, 2005)

"I'll have to learn that trick, thanks.  There's just something comforting about being bare." she says with a smile.

"Alyz, you think we can try some of our research today?  I'd like to see if I can figure out my little massage spell to welcome home Zythryd."

Vasha turns to the freed servant girl.  "Hello there.  I don't think I ever got your name.  I'm Vasha, and I'm so sorry I was ever involved in selling you."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 7, 2005)

Vasha said:
			
		

> "I'll have to learn that trick, thanks. There's just something comforting about being bare."



"I'll teach it to you if you like," Alyz replies, smiling back at Vasha and giving her a hug.



			
				Vasha said:
			
		

> "Alyz, you think we can try some of our research today? I'd like to see if I can figure out my little massage spell to welcome home Zythryd."




"Absolutely!  It'll be ready when you need it if I have anything to say about it," she squeezes Vasha's shoulders gently comfortingly.

"Oh, hello pretty lady.  My name is Briinn.  Don't feel bad--I'm so happy here with m'lady and Louteah...It's so much better than when I was all alone on the street, and m'lady says if I study hard, she's going to teach me magic!" her eyes twinkle at the prospect.


----------



## Bront (Oct 7, 2005)

"That sounds good Alyz.  Some magical work would keep me distracted."

"She's right Briinn, but be careful when you study magic.  For while you can make wonderful things happen with it, it's a a power that comes with responsability.  Arris will lend you her power if you ask, but all she asks is that you return it as well."

Vasha finishes up with breakfast, and then heads off with Alyz to study that nifty illusion and start some research into her massage spell.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 7, 2005)

*Vasha and Alyz spend hours and hours of time together working on magic.  The illusion spell comes quickly, with Vasha learning the theory from Alyz and mastering the spell in only eight hours of practise, storing the wisdom and knowledge within her simple wooden staff.  The massage research is trickier, involving consulting magical theory books from Alyz's own prodigous personal library, in another wing of her grand estate, which is seeming more and more like its own little palace as Vasha continues to discover so many rooms that she has never seen before.  After eight hours of research on the massage spell, Vasha and Alyz really feel as if they have made some great progress, and Alyz hugs Vasha excitedly as they conclude their long studies together.*

*Just as they finish, Louteah knocks on the door:*

"Hi guys!  I don't mean to intrude, but it seems like you're done.  Dinner is ready, and Vasha, there's something special waiting for you in your room!"


----------



## Bront (Oct 7, 2005)

"Oh, thank you." She gives Alyz and Louteah a hug and heads up to her room to see what's up there.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 7, 2005)

*Alyz and Louteah follow Vasha up to her room, where she finds, each draped delicately over a white mannequin, five beautiful dresses in different colours and styles, plus a set of servant's garb, all fitted perfectly for Vasha.*


----------



## Bront (Oct 8, 2005)

"Oh, thank you!" she exclaims as she pulls Louteah and Alyz into one big hug.  "I've been so used to my own dress I never thought about getting anything else.  Thank you.  I should go try them on."

Vasha spends some time examining each one (IE What do they look like? Or that up to me?), and tries on her servant garb first.  She smiles at the comfortably snug fit.  "So, am I the official staff maseuse?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2005)

"There's more--I've gotten you some magic hair dye and little lenses you can put in your eyes to change the appearance of the colour.  That way, you can appear as a Valsian and go wherever you like in the city, if you ever want to do it."

*Vasha inspects the different dresses:

The first dress is a vibrant azure, matching Vasha's eyes, long and elegant, made of a very soft silky material that brings a cool pleasure to Vasha's fingers as she strokes it.

The second dress is red and tight-fitting, with a deep, daring cleavage and strategically-exposed flesh in a variety of places.

The third is pure light and white, simple, but pretty.

The fourth is shimmery like a bejeweled ruby, sparkling and glittering with a warm light 

"That last one you looked at is made of intricately-crafted Energyjewel chosen for your linked jewel type.  It will protect you if you embrace it with the loving energy of Arris."

The last one is semi-transparent and tantalising, though it covers all the naughty bits well enough.  The material is very light and ephemeral, feeling like it is almost not there at all.

"That one is made of Shadowstuff, so it's only partially real.  As long as you know that, you'll be able to move unrestricted as if it was only 40 percent there."


----------



## Bront (Oct 8, 2005)

Vasha smiles  "Thank you.  I think I'm going to stay in here where it's safe for a while, though these are so tempting."

She tries on each of the dresses, modeling them for her Sisters, and checking the mirror.  First she tries the azure dress "Ooh, this one feels special.  What's it made out of?"

She squeezes into the second one.  "This one just feels daring.  I like it."

She tries on the third one, which strangely makes her look even younger.  She puts on an angelic smile, and seems to almost glow.  "This one seems so pure and true.  I could get used to wearing this.

She tries on the fifth one "Wow, it's like I'm wearing nothing." She dances about a bit, in a manor that seems strangely lewd, perhaps because of the dark dress that barely hides her.

Then she dons the fourth dress.  Once she gets comfortable, she closes her eyes and embraces it as she would Arris.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2005)

Vasha said:
			
		

> "Ooh, this one feels special. What's it made out of?"



"That first one is made of a soft blend of Larakese Emperor's Silk and Amaranthian Gossamersilk."


			
				Vasha said:
			
		

> "This one just feels daring. I like it."



"I thought that one would look great on you, and I was right."


			
				Vasha said:
			
		

> "This one seems so pure and true. I could get used to wearing this.



"Ooh, I'm glad you like that third one--I had them make it for you!"


			
				Vasha said:
			
		

> "Wow, it's like I'm wearing nothing."



"Yup, I remembered what you said about enjoying it when you don't have to be wearing anything, and Alyz came up with the idea."

*As she embraces the fourth dress, Vasha seems to form a link to the dress, just like she might to Arris.  When she pours a little bit of her love and energy into the dress, her entire body is suffused with a comforting warmth, as if the dress were keeping her safe in its embrace like a gentle mother's arms, and she feels protected.*


----------



## Bront (Oct 8, 2005)

Vasha smiles warmly as she feels the dress embrace her.  "This... this is special."  She gives both Louteah and Alys a hug and kiss.  "Thank you, I'm lucky to have Sisters like you."

"You both want to help me dye my hair?  Should I go back to my old color from before I became a full nymph, or is something different better?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2005)

"Oh, you're welcome.  It's a very special sort of jewel that comes from Arris, and it will only bond with the daughters of Arris that it chooses."

"Sure, I'll help!  You had beautiful ruby-red hair before, right?"

"At least on the days you're going to wear the Energyjewel dress, you'll want to match it with your old hair colour, since hair colour is an indication of what sorts of people the jewel will choose."


----------



## Bront (Oct 8, 2005)

"Yes, it was a brilliant ruby-red.  I'm at your mercy Louteah, do what you will with me." she giggles.

"Yes, and that sounds good.  Won't that perhaps make others suspicious of me though?  I mean, I'm guessing most people can't bond with the jewel.  I just don't want to stick out more than I have too."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2005)

"Okay!"  Louteah nods with a smile, which lessens a little bit as she remembers "But I'm going to need just a tiny drop of blood from you.  That bonds the dye to you so that you can turn the colour on and off with a thought.  Is that okay?"

"Well, actually, it's quite a status symbol.  Mostly the only ones who can bond with it or even afford it are Dragonlords, so I'm hoping you could probably pass as one with that dress.


----------



## Bront (Oct 8, 2005)

"Sure, just prick my finger, I trust you."

"Oh, in that case, that could be good.  Who would think I would use that as cover."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2005)

"Okay," Louteah nods, making a tiny prick on Vasha's finger and drawing out a drop of blood to add to the dye, "Should I get a bandage for you, or do you want to heal that?"

*Louteah mixes the dye carefully and then begins to carefully apply it to Vasha's hair.*

"Too true!  An Ecomancer masquerading as a Dragonlord?  That's so outrageous that no one would suspect it."


----------



## Bront (Oct 8, 2005)

"It will heal quickly, I'll be fine."

Vasha smiles and enjoyes the feeling of someone else working with her hair.  "How long till I can use it?  How long will it last?  Will I be able to turn it any color?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2005)

"You have to let it set and dry for an hour, but then it'll be okay.  It is permanent until removed, and it lets you switch between ruby, which will return your hair to its Valsian colour, and clear, which will show your Nymph blonde colour."

"Actually, there's also one that lets you change it to any colour, but that one wears off after a day."


----------



## Bront (Oct 8, 2005)

"I think that those two colors should be fine.  No need to dye my hair every day."

"How do the lenses work?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2005)

"You can just put them on and they'll make your eyes look ruby, and you can easily take them out and return to blue--normally, a Valsian Ecomancer could just return to her natural eye colour if she wants to hide, but I'm guessing that blue is natural for you now that you're a Nymph."


----------



## Bront (Oct 8, 2005)

Vasha nods as she puts in the lenses carefully.  "Wow, they feel a little weird.  I'll get used to them though."

"If I'm going to disguise as a Dragonlord, should we figure out how to make Puddles look like a dragon?" Vasha giggles.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2005)

"Well, that could be tricky to do for a long time, but he could be transformed for a few minutes, maybe."

"Maybe he can pretend to be a dragon in dog form," Louteah ponders with a giggle.


----------



## Bront (Oct 8, 2005)

Vasha giggles at that suggestion.  "I didn't know dragons could shape shift, but we didn't have many on Amaranthia."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2005)

"Yep.  Some dragons can change forms.  There are even some who can assume human shapes.  The trick will be to get Puddles to act like a dragon," Louteah giggles.

"Well, the real trouble is that they might know about Puddles from Zythryd, and dogs aren't exactly common here, so I agree with Vasha that he'll need to go out in disguise when he goes to the park now, or just not at all."


----------



## Bront (Oct 8, 2005)

"Puddles is pretty happy here, so perhaps it's just safer.  I don't think I could stand to loose him."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2005)

"Okay, though I know he likes his walks in the park too.  I'll just have to spoil him twice as much now to make up for it."


----------



## Bront (Oct 8, 2005)

Once the hour is finished, Vasha concentrates and turns her hair a rich ruby-red.  With her eyes, and dress, she's quite a sight.  She goes to look in a mirror.  "Wow, I hardly know it's me.  Still, I'll have to be carefull."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2005)

"Yep.  I'd avoid anyone who's seen you well enough to recognise you through the disguise," Alyz yawns, "Ooh, sorry about that.  It's been a long but productive day of study.  Want to go eat a late dinner and then head off to sleep?"

"Oh, it's all ready for you two!"


----------



## Bront (Oct 8, 2005)

"Fantastic, I could go for some dinner as well."

After the women polish off dinner, Vasha says "I realy owe an awful lot to you two.  Please let me know if there's anything I can do to repay you for all your generousity."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2005)

"You have done much already for all of Arris by keeping the Jewel safe, and also lost much because of it...You deserve to have whatever nice things we can give you.  Just work with me to find a way to make sure the Jewel remains safe, and that will be joyous enough for all Arris to easily repay for the minor things that we have done for you."


----------



## Bront (Oct 8, 2005)

"Well, you are my sisters, and I simply wish to share my love for you, as you have with me."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2005)

"Well, if you think of a way you'd like to do that, then we'd be glad to have you share your love with us," Alyz replies with a smile.


----------



## Bront (Oct 8, 2005)

"Well, there is always the Amaranthian way of sharing love.  And if you're ever in need of a good massage, I'm right here for you."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2005)

"Okay.  Thank you Vasha."

"Yes, your massages are wonderful."


----------



## Bront (Oct 8, 2005)

"And just think, once I get the spell working, they'll be even better."

Vasha gives each one of her sisters a deep, passionate kiss "I'm just happy I have my sisters to share love with."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2005)

"That's true, and hopefully we'll finish on the spell very soon!"

"Don't worry, Vasha.  We're here for you whenever you need us, okay?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 8, 2005)

Vasha nods and smiles.  "Yes, you are here for me, thank you."

As everyone else is tired as well, Vasha heads to bed with the rest of them, curling up comfortably with her lovely blanket.  She awakens well rested and grabs the shadowsilk dress before she heads down for breakfast.

"Good morning, I hope you both(all?) slept well."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2005)

"Good morning, Vasha.  I know I did." Alyz replies, handing Vasha her plate for breakfast.

"Me too!" Louteah replies, smiling as she comes over to give Vasha a hug.


----------



## Bront (Oct 8, 2005)

Vasha returns the hug and smiles.  "So, back to research today?  I hope that our research doesn't keep you from checking up on Zythryd's status."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2005)

"Well, I didn't get to check yesterday with our long double-research, but I'll be sure to check today after we do research on your massage spell and a bit on the Jewel too."


----------



## Bront (Oct 8, 2005)

She nods "Good, I wouldn't want you to miss him.  If you want, between research you can check, I can wait.  Will give me some time with Louteah and Puddles."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2005)

"Sure.  Sounds great!  Want to get started, Vasha?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 8, 2005)

"Of course."

Vasha throws herself into her research, following Alyz's guide, and looking for insights into the spell.

OOC: Should I draw the spell up?  I'm think it's probably a 1st level spell, trying to figure out exactly how I want it to work though.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2005)

*They continue research on Vasha's spell for eight full hours, making progress on the aspect of arcane manipulation helping the massaging force be more accurate and dextrous in the massage, rather than a clunky push or pull.*

(OOC: Sure.  As per the rules for research, you'll need to draw it up after 1 week of in-game research and then I say if it works or not.  I'm nice though, so I'll probably give tips to make it fit beforehand so that your research will succeed )


----------



## Bront (Oct 9, 2005)

Vasha is delighted with the progress that has been made, but is quite ready for a break when the research is over.  "Did you want to check on Zythryd now or after we work on the Jewel?" she says as she nibbles on some lunch with Alyz and Louteah.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

"I'll go check on him right now for you, Vasha."

"You can stay with me and Puddles while we wait, okay Sister?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 9, 2005)

"Thank you."

"Sounds like fun Sister."

Vasha waves goodbye to Alyz as she heads off.

"Louteah, you seem to be adjusting to this Sister thing.  I hope that sharing and love are making a bit more sense to you."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

"I guess so.  The more I spend time with people like you, the more I begin to learn your ways and customs so I can fit in with you better.  Some day, I'll understand it completely and we can share more, like you told me."


----------



## Bront (Oct 9, 2005)

"Louteah, you're my Sister, and I love you unconditionaly.  Yet something just seems a bit off at times.  You seem so awkward for someone of your age.  Is there more about you that I don't know?  You can tell me, your secrets are safe with me."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

"Well, I'm much younger than I look, but I use my special talent to have an older body so I can do things better."


----------



## Bront (Oct 9, 2005)

"How young are you?  And what is that special talent?  It must be nice to make your body how you want."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

"I'm six, but I've been told I have the emotional maturity you might expect from a twelve year-old and that I'm quite smart even for that age...Yes, it is nice to be able to make my body nice and beautiful as I like.  It makes me feel special."


----------



## Bront (Oct 9, 2005)

"Are you Dolathi then?  I've heard of them, though I'm realy not sure if I met one, though I'll admit I have some suspisions about Bertram."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

"I don't think so, but I don't know what that is, so maybe.  I just have this power."


----------



## Bront (Oct 9, 2005)

"Do you have a more natural form?  And do you feel comfortable letting me see it?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

"I guess so, Sister...but...I'm in hiding from the Dragonlords...You have to promise, promise not to tell them!"


----------



## Bront (Oct 9, 2005)

Vasha holds Louteah's hand comfortingly "Sister, I am here for you, and I am hiding too.  You don't have to do anything you don't want to with me, remember that."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

"Okay, Sister.  Thank you for your reassurance, and your promise.  Now promise you won't be frightened, okay?"

*Louteah closes her eyes, and a gentle wind seems to stir her hair even though none is present, as her body shifts and changes, revealing a beautiful silvery dragon whose scales gleam like liquid metal.  No bigger than a normal dog, so smaller than Puddles, she has two smooth shiny horns and a frill over her head that continues down her neck.*


----------



## Bront (Oct 9, 2005)

Vasha gasps "Oh my, you're so beautiful.  Oh Louteah, I'm glad you shared your secret with me.  Alyz is a true Dragonlord as well as an Ecomancer isn't she?  That's why she can hide in their midst."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

"Thank you Sister, you're too kind," the dragon replies with Louteah's voice, "Yes, it's true.  That is why they will never discover her."

(OOC: I find some of Louteah's previous comments to be amusing clues.  Plus, she's got the silver colour for her text )


----------



## Bront (Oct 9, 2005)

Vasha hugs Louteah "I knew you were special Sister, but never how much.  Yes, I will do what I can to help you learn my ways, though know that they are not the ways of many daughters of Arris.  But I think you being more open with your love can only mean good things for Arris."

OOC: Yeah, I caught those, particularly the getting used to soft skin.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

"Okay.  Thank you, Sister."

(OOC: Soft, vulnerable skin.  I like the one where she said that "Some dragons can change forms.  There are even some that can assume human shapes")


----------



## Bront (Oct 9, 2005)

"So, do you stay Valsian all the time?  or do you need to return to this form occasionaly?"

Vasha giggles and Puddles comes up carefully to sniff at Louteah, then smiles and tries to lick her face once he recognizes the smell.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

"I can stay as a Valsian for twenty-one out of the twenty-six hours of the day, so I usually just turn back while I'm sleeping"

"Hi there, Puddles!  Good doggie!"


----------



## Bront (Oct 9, 2005)

"Well, if I can help you explore your Valsian self, I'm here for you Sister.  And if it makes you feel safe, you're welcome to sleep here with me and Puddles."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

"Thank you, Sister.  You are very kind."


----------



## Bront (Oct 9, 2005)

"That's what Sisters do.  It's part of an unconditional love."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

"You're very sweet, Sister.  Thank you for your love and support.


----------



## Bront (Oct 9, 2005)

"So, you gonna stay like that all day now?" Vasha giggles.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

"Nope, I'm changing back right now," Louteah replies, shifting back to her Valsian form.


----------



## Bront (Oct 9, 2005)

"Louteah, you are such a special woman, and I'm glad you shared it with me."  She draws Louteah into a big hug and a gentile kiss.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

"Thank you Vasha.  You're so nice to me.  Some people would be afraid of me if they knew I was a dragon."


----------



## Bront (Oct 9, 2005)

"It's not what you are, it's who you are that counts.  There are people who think I'm just a silly nymph, but you take me seriously.  Some people are so afraid of the unknown, where I'd rather learn to know you first.  And I'm glad I did.  I love you Sister, and nothing will change that."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

"Thank you, Sister.  I have so few friends other than Alyz that it is nice to meet someone else I can talk to like I do with you."


----------



## Bront (Oct 9, 2005)

"That's what Sisters are for." Vasha says with a smile.  She holds Louteah's hand tenderly and reasuringly.  "I don't offer to share my love with many, only those I am close to.  My offer is open to you, if you want, to explore our love fully and physicaly.  But I will always share love with you on many other levels as well, and that is being there and caring and sharing."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

"I don't think I'm ready for that fully thing yet, but just the way that you are there for me, caring and kind, is enough to make me happy."


----------



## Bront (Oct 9, 2005)

Vasha draws Louteah into a warm hug. "Well, that means I'm happy then, and that's what is important."

Vasha changes into her red dress, with matching hair and eyes, and then she and Louteah spend some time running around with Puddles till Alyz gets back. 

"Any news?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

"Well, he's still being questioned.  We'll have to wait a while longer, yet.  Want to do some study on the Jewel now?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 9, 2005)

"Yes, we should get started on that.  I'm worried that the best place for that might be out by an oasis, but we can see what we can do here."

"I'll see you tonight Louteah."

Vasha heads off with Alyz to work on the Jewel issue.  As they walk towards the lab, Vasha says to Alyz "I know Louteah's secret, and don't worry, it's safe with me.  I could never do anything to harm my Sisters."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

"Wow, I'm surprised she told you.  She's very paranoid about a Dragonlord finding her and trying to enslave her...Poor Louteah...Her mother was killed by the Dragonlords, so I'm all she's had..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 9, 2005)

"Well, I'm here for her now too, and so is Puddles.  Our own little Sisterhood, with a male we can handle." She giggles.

"I've been teaching her about love and her body.  She's got the potential to be a very good maseuse, and she has so much love in her heart and she just needs to learn how to share it."  Vasha thinks for a moment "I hope I'm the right person to help her learn how to share it."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

"You must be the right one, Vasha because she's chosen you...she usually doesn't open up this much...she's always been a bit sad since her mother died..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 9, 2005)

"Well, my father died, so we have that in common.  Perhaps that's why I can relate to her so well.  I'm just glad she chose to open up to me."

Vasha works with Alyz to make as much progress with the Jewel as possable.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

*Alyz and Vasha work together, studying Vasha and the Jewel, and their mystical connection.  Eventually, they are tired out by their study.*

"Ooh, guess it's time to rest again.  I bet we'll make even greater progress tomorrow, Vasha."


----------



## Bront (Oct 9, 2005)

Vasha nods.  "Perhaps it would help if you saw it in action.  Though I'd like to wait till Zythryd is with us before we go outside, for that might take a while."

Vasha smiles and waves to Louteah as they grab a quick snack before bed.  "Hope you're not bored with things while we're doing our work."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

"Don't worry.  Puddles and I can play all day long!  He's so cute!"


----------



## Bront (Oct 9, 2005)

Vasha giggles and nods "Yes, he is, he's a big softie."

Vasha hugs and kisses Alyz, wishing her a good night.  Then she hugs and kisses Louteah "Good night, and remember what I told you earlier.  You're always welcome Sister."

She heads up to bed.  She hangs her dress up and puts her lenses in a safe place, and then curls up in bed.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

"Good night!" they both call after her as she heads up to sleep, waking the next day well-rested.


----------



## Bront (Oct 9, 2005)

Vasha continues the next couple of days doing research with Alyz, and talking with Louteah.  She enjoys sharing her love however she can with the young dragon, and teaching her what she can of love and sharing.  In a way, it's theripudic for her, allowing her to get past her own pain.  She changes dresses each day, wearing them all for a bit, before she eventualy decides that the red one is probably best for her disguise.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

(OOC: The ruby-red one or the crimson-red one?)


----------



## Bront (Oct 9, 2005)

OOC: Ruby Red - the one she has to bond with.  Goes better with her disguise.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

*After some time, Vasha and Alyz simultaneously make remarkable discoveries on both Vasha's massage spell and the Jewel on the same day, allowing Vasha to complete her spell.*

"Congratulations on your new spell, Vasha!  You should be proud of your achievement!" Alyz offers as she continues,"And...I finally understand exactly what Marrik did and how it worked...I'll be able to remove it and put it somewhere safe, so that we don't have to worry about again, and then maybe if we're lucky, they will stop chasing you and leave you alone."


----------



## Bront (Oct 9, 2005)

Vasha smiles, feeling accomplished.  In her excitement she gives Alyz a deeply passionate kiss.  "Wonderful.  I'm a little sad to part with it, for it made me feel closer to Arris and my father, but it's for the best."


----------



## Bront (Oct 9, 2005)

*Backtracking Slightly*

Between her research and Louteah, Vasha finds time to write Bertram a letter.

Dear Brother,

I got your letter, it is good to hear you and Uncle are ok.  My Sisters are taking good care of me, and have managed to keep me out of trouble.  Things have been rough, but my Sisters have been there to see me trough.  I hope someday you will be able to meet them.  I look forward to seeing you again, and meeting my new Sister.  I hope to have your presant done soon.

Much love,
Your True Sister

"Alyz, do you think we can get this delivered to Bertram?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

"I know how you must feel, but you shouldn't be sad.  By carrying the power of the Jewel within you, it will never fully leave, bringing you a gentle echo of Arris's warm embrace even when the majority of the energy is gone, as a bit of the energy is suffused within your intrinsic being, not to mention a bit that will leak out onto you as we remove it.  Plus, you will always retain Arris's love for suffering so to help protect her."

"Certainly--I'll do my best!"


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2005)

"So I'll aways be a part of Arris.  That's wonderful.  It was something I worried about giving up.   Embracing her and healing her was something special, and I hope I can continue that eventualy.  So, what do we need to do to channel the power into a Jewel again?"

OOC: Sorry if the Color is confusing.  It was the color I picked out for her, but it wasn't needed when she was soloing.  I'm going to try to get into the habit of using it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

"Yes, don't worry.  You'll always be closer to her than a normal Ecomancer.  You probably won't be able to just heal her with your embrace at will any more, but I'm sure it'll still be nice."

"As for how, there's a ritual.  It'll be tiring, so we should get a good hearty dinner and a nice rest before we try it tomorrow.  Sound good?


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2005)

Vasha nods.  "Louteah will be happy to hear we're done.  I hope she's not feeling ignored.  And if you could, make sure Zythryd will be ok, so he doesn't slip through while we're busy."

OOC: I made some spell suggestions for the Massage spell in the OOC thread.  I'd appreciate input, and then we can hack it out.  Shouldn't take longer than 10 posts back and forth.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

"I'm sure Louteah and Puddles are having lots of fun together.  I'll check on Zythryd first thing tomorrow, okay?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2005)

"Great."   Vasha hugs and Kisses Alyz, and then goes to talk to Louteah.

"We found the secret, and it looks like we'll be able to put he Jewel back, and keep it safe.  I was worried that I'd loose a part of myself, my father, and my heritage, but Alyz asures me that I'll be ok, and part of it will always be with me.  I'll miss comuning with Arris so intimately though."  Vasha rambles, a bit nervously to Louteah.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

"Don't worry, Vasha.  It'll be okay.  Your father is looking down on you right now and smiling, and your heritage will always be yours."


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2005)

"You're so wise sometimes Louteah."   She gives her a hug and a kiss.  "If you can, I'd like you to be there for the cerimony.  It will be nice to have the Sisterly support."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

"Sure, Vasha.  I'd be honoured to join you."


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2005)

"Thank you.  It means a lot to me."  She gives Louteah a kiss.  "I love you Sister, I'm lucky to have you in my life."

Vasha heads to bed, but before she goes to bed, she meditates for a bit on Arris, glad that her love and sacrifice have ment so much to her.  Perhaps hoping for a comforting embrace.  Eventualy, she falls asleep.

When she awakens, she dons her ruby red dress and dons her disguise per usuall.  She hopes the dress will help with the cerimony, as it's embrace is warm like Arris's.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

*Louteah and Alyz meet Vasha for breakfast before the ceremony.*

"They still have Zythryd, and there isn't an opening yet...but I hope soon.  As for his possessions and his slaves, there is both good news and bad news.  Which would you like to hear first?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2005)

"The bad news first I think.  Just lay it all out Alyz."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

"Okay, the bad news is that Vrymiin killed one of Zythryd's two slaves.  The good news is that they took the other one away from her after an injunction for flagrant abuse, and so Zythryd's other slave will be going up for auction in two days."


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2005)

"She killed one?  How awful.  What kind of monster did I unleash on the world?  Isn't there any way to show her the error of her ways?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

"I don't know...she's awful...From some of the things she's been saying publicly in an effort to draw you out if you are still here, it seems like she is doing this because she wants to teach you the error of _your_ ways...I think she longs to see you hate, Vasha, and she is willing to destroy and corrupt everything she can find that she knows you hold dear...She's pretty much ruined everything he owns, too...His home is now empty of all the things he cherished that she sold to buy her drugs, and she'll probably sell the real estate itself soon..."

"What a terrible woman...She reminds me of some of the nasty Dragonlords I know..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2005)

"All I did other than my job as a slaver was try to give her more freedom."  Vasha sighs.  "Well, one slave is free at least, and we can save her so I can appologize to her."

"Let's go, no use exhausting ourselves over her, we have important work to do."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

"Yes--Please, don't give that evil woman mind, Vasha!  If you just continue to love and ignore her, then she will already have lost," Louteah smiles at Vasha with compassionate eyes wet with unshed tears.


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2005)

Vasha smiles and rubs the tears away from Louteah's eyes.  "Again, your wisdom is much appreciated my Sister.  Thank you, but we should be happy, for today the future of Arris will be made much more secure."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

"Yes, that's true, Sister."

*Alyz raises a glass of wine.*

"To the future of Arris!"


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2005)

Vasha joins the toast and drinks, "Yes, to Arris."

With that, Vasha joins Alyz and accepts her guidance for performing the ritual with the Jewel.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

*With Louteah watching on the side, lending her support, Alyz and Vasha perform the ritual together.  After eight straight hours of chanting, magic, and incantations, performed stark naked, there is a brilliant blue glow from Vasha's chest, right between her breasts, as slowly but surely, a large brilliant Sapphire emerges from her chest, coalescing from a liquid pool of radiant azure energy, shedding a bright blue light throughout the room and giving off an aura of comfort, bliss, and Arris's love that feels so tangible to Vasha that she shivers in unremitting ecstasy.  As the Sapphire coalesces completely, still a bit liquid as it leaves Vasha's body, a tiny droplet of the molten jewel clings to Vasha's breasts, unwilling to leave, as it spreads outward and over Vasha's body and infuses into her skin, her soul, her very being, a part of Arris joins with Vasha and their spirits sing as one.*

*Alyz smiles and gives Vasha a gentle kiss on the cheek, as she takes the wondrous sapphire, cradling it in her arms like a baby.*

"You did it, Vasha.  It is done."

*Handing the sapphire to Louteah, her hand trembling, Alyz turns back, still smiling, and then collapses in a swoon, her body completely exhausted.*


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2005)

Vasha kneels down, trembling in extacy from the whole ordeal, catching her breath.  Her skin glows with a shere radiance that is normaly not there. She strokes Alyz gently, and gives her a tender kiss.  "Thank you Sister.  And you were right.  Arris shared her love with me, and there is no doubt how she feels."

Vasha smiles at Louteah, and admires the beautiful gem that she now holds.  She simply smiles, unable to express in words how she feels.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

*Adrift in a peaceful sleep, Alyz smiles at Vasha's kiss but doesn't respond.*

*Louteah beams back at Vasha, setting the Jewel in a special alcove that Alyz had dedicated for it before returning to Vasha's side and embracing her Sister in a big hug.*


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2005)

Vasha pulls Louteah into a passionate kiss, sharing a little of Arris's love with her.  She snuggles up against her, enjoying her touch in her hightened state of the moment.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

*Louteah hugs Vasha close, stroking her Nymph Sister's soft creamy skin gently, using the massage skills that she has learned to help Vasha feel blissful and relaxed.*


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2005)

Vasha opens herself up to Louteah's touch, and gasps softly, closing her eyes as her head leans back in gentile pleasure.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

*Louteah holds Vasha in her arms, cradling her like a treasured child, cuddling against her for a long time, savouring the moment and helping Vasha do so as well until it has passed.*


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2005)

Vasha smiles at Louteah "You're still not ready, I understand.  Thank you dear Sister."

Once Vasha comes down just a bit, the helps (barely) Louteah move Alyz to her bedroom.  Vasha grabs her restfull, calming blanket, and brings it to Alyz.  Vasha curls up with Alyz under the blanket, and drifts off as well, cradling Alyz in her arms.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

*Vasha awakens first, with Alyz still exhausted and asleep in Vasha's arms, although as they've slept, Alyz has curled her arms around Vasha and is cuddling close against the Naiad's soft skin.*

*As Vasha stirs, Alyz continues to cuddle against her, nuzzling her face against Vasha's chest.*

"Mmm...Marrik..." Alyz mutters softly and with deep affection, still asleep as she does.


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2005)

Vasha smiles, knowing full well that Alyz was likely her father's lover at one point.  That only makes her feel closer to Alyz.  She gives Alyz a tender kiss and allows her to enjoy her nuzzling and dream.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

*After a little while, Alyz's eyes flutter open and as she sees her position and Vasha there before her, she flushes crimson.*

"Err...uhhh, I'm sorry...Did I?--Where did...wait I remember, we did it!"


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2005)

Vasha nods.  "You shared love with my father.  Do not be ashamed, it only makes me feel closer to you dear Sister.  You would have done him proud." 

She gives Alyz a tender kiss.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

*Alyz shakes her head, a little tear coming to her eye.*

"No...he and I...we never did.  I loved him, but my beauty is no match for Ashana's..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2005)

"Your beauty is your own, and need not hold up to any woman.  And you did share love with him, in your own way.  Through me."

Vasha holds Alyz close in her arms and smiles, looking into her eyes.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

"I guess so...but never with Marrik himself," Alyz looks away, her eyes shimmery with a glint of wetness.


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2005)

"I'm sure he knew you loved him, and just as Louteah said he smiled down on me, he smiles down on you too, for you honor him by continuing his work."

Vasha kisses Alyz softly "I love you Alyz.  You mean so much to me, and have done so much.  Let me share my love for you."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

> "I'm sure he knew you loved him, and just as Louteah said he smiled down on me, he smiles down on you too, for you honor him by continuing his work."




"He knew...but...he didn't love me, Vasha...He wouldn't stay with me...he left me..."



> "I love you Alyz. You mean so much to me, and have done so much. Let me share my love for you."




*Crying into Vasha's chest, Alyz looks directly into Vasha's eyes.*

"You wish to..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2005)

"He went on with his work, and fell in love with someone else, but I know in his heart he was full of love.  Love of Arris, and I'm sure love of you."

Vasha draws Alyz to her, kissing her passionately, her excitement, passion, and love pours through her into her kiss, leaving no doubt of her feelings for Alyz.  "I do." she says simply.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

*Alyz nods sadly and hugs Vasha tightly, crying a bit more into Vasha's compassionate, soothing embrace and cool loving kiss, until she regains control and banishes the tears, smiling at Vasha and returning her kiss, joining Vasha in passion.*


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2005)

Vasha shares her love for Alyz through her passion, exploring her body and brining her every pleasure she deserves.  In her love, she hopes she can help heal Alyz's heart, and some how knows that Marrik is with her, sharing his love for Alyz though her as well.

For some time, the bodies of the two women join as one loving mass, untill the extasy finaly reaches a peak, and there is no where else to go but to embrace in each other's arms.

Vasha smiles to Alyz as she gives her a tender kiss, holding her in a warm embrace, as their bodies tingle from the overwhelming extacy.  "Do you feel better Sister?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

"Yes, a little," Alyz speaks softly, as she stretches and stands, "Would you like me to check on Zythryd now, Vasha?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2005)

"Yes, if you are up to it Alyz."

She gets up and embraces Alyz "He loved you.  Don't you ever doubt that."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

"I will go then."

"No, he didn't Vasha.  I promise you that...He told me..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2005)

Vasha hugs Alyz again "You'll find someone to love you Alyz, and you will always have me and Louteah."

Vasha could continue, but decides that perhaps it's best not to.  Father must have had a reason to push her away, perhaps he loved her enough to protect her, but there was no doubt in her mind that he did love her, perhaps in every way but the way she wanted.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

"No, Vasha...The only man I ever loved rejected me, and now he is dead...Louteah is the only one who will be there for me...well, and you are here too..."

"I'll go check on Zythryd."

*She heads out.*


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2005)

Vasha dons her ruby red dress and gear again, and then looks to find Louteah.

"Poor Alyz, her heart was broken so long ago, and I wish I could help heal it somehow."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

"I don't think you can, Vasha...She loved Marrik so, and then he spurned her for Ashana...I never knew either of those two, as they were on Arris before I was born, but...You must be a constant reminder to her of that..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2005)

"I believe he sought to protect her, and loved her in his own way.  I believe in the power of love, for it is what keeps us fighting for Arris, our love for her.  Louteah, I hope we can help Alyz overcome her pain.  I did it for Zythryd, I can do it for her."

Vasha sighs "I just love her so much, and it hurts to see her in pain, especialy if it's because of me."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

"I don't...I wouldn't delve in there too deeply Vasha.  Alyz is very complicated and she has a lot of pain, built up for so long...For the years I have known her, she is at her best when she simply lets that pain lie, but by dredging it up, even to try to help, she can't do that..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2005)

Vasha nods "I'll find a way to help eventualy, I owe her that, but I'll try not to directly interfere.  I shared my love with her earlier, and I hope that helps a little.  Perhaps it will allow her to feel loved again."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

"You don't owe us anything, Vasha.  Alyz fights for the people of Arris because she cares, and that's why she helped you too, I'm sure."


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2005)

"I know, but I do.  To do anything less would mean I don't love you both, and you know I do."

Vasha smiles "I guess I'm a slave to my own nature.  I love, and I always will, even if it hurts."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

"Maybe you're right...

*Louteah cuddles against Vasha, hoping to make the Naiad feel better.*

*After a while, Alyz returns.*

"I have good news and bad news again Vasha."


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2005)

Vasha sighs "You always seem to.  Please, do share."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

"The good news is that they are done with Zythryd and we can go get him.  The bad news is that they are done with Zythryd, so he isn't the same anymore..."

"Vasha, would you like to come with me to rescue him together from his prison, in your Valsian disguise?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2005)

"What do you mean isn't the same anymore?  Yes, of course I'll come."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

"Well, you saw Gralas, right?...You know what the Dragonlords would do..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2005)

"But we can heal him... eventualy.  With love, caring, and the blessing of Arris, we will heal him, as best we can.  I swear it."

"Let's go.  I'll follow your lead, and try to keep quiet."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

> "But we can heal him... eventualy. With love, caring, and the blessing of Arris, we will heal him, as best we can. I swear it."



"Well, I hope you're right, Vasha...I hope so."


> "Let's go. I'll follow your lead, and try to keep quiet."



"Okay.  You have to promise to stay in character, no matter what happens, no matter what you see, okay?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2005)

"Gralas was healed, I got a note from Bertram.  And what he went through must have been so much worse, both for what the Dragonlords did, and what he had to come to terms with."

Vasha nods.  "I wish to come to own Zythryd.  They need not know it is to save him."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

"Okay, then Vasha.  Let's go.  Oh, and your new name isn't Vasha, at least for now.  You'll be Vhazlii Griiash."

*Alyz gets all dressed up in a drop-dead gorgeous dress and outfit, covered in jewels, and even a platinum tiara, leading Vasha to the main palace.* 

*The guards bow to the ground as she walks past and she nods to them, holding her head straight and aloof as she and Vasha walk past, striding quickly and purposefully across the lush carpets, quickly enough that Vasha barely catches a glimpse of the unbridled opulence and luxury of the main palace.*

*As they continue, a man's voice calls out:*

"Princess Lhyzra, where are you heading?  Anything I can do to help?  Who's that?"

"This is Vhazlii Griiash, Hriist.  We are going to take the prisoner they captured last week, now that father and his men have given up on him.  Perhaps there are some ways to make him talk that only two women can perform...And if we can find that foolish Nymph-bitch, we can rip her to shreds and remove the jewel from her still-beating heart and then feed it to him."  Her voice is cold, cruel, evil.

"As always, Crown Princess, your cruelty is surpassed only by your creativity."

"I'm going to choose to take that as a compliment, Hriist.  You're lucky.  If I hadn't, you would be dead right now."

"I...I won't bother you any more, Crown Princess," he bows and ducks into a side corridor, moving rather quickly away from them.

*Alyz pulls Vasha along just a bit further until they reach a stairway leading down into the dungeons, which is deserted for the moment.  She pauses there to catch their breath.*


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2005)

Vasha, unsure of how to act, decides to pitty the poor guard, which she does.  He'll likely read it as her feeling superior to the lowly man.

She pauses with Aly... Lhyzra.  "So, this is where you keep your prisoners," she says, with a bit of contempt in her voice, incase they are overheard.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 11, 2005)

"Well, it's where Daddy keeps his prisoners anyway," Lhyzra replies offhandedly, "Let's go find our next victim, Vhazlii, before I grow bored and decide to kill him for his uselessness instead of mere torture."

*Lhyzra leads Vasha down into the dank stony depths of the dungeons, the walls completely dusty and dry despite the depth due to the paucity of water on Arris.*

*They traverse several narrow and twisty passageways, with Lhyzra nodding to the guards as they bow deeply to the ground and kiss her feet.*

*Eventually, she grabs one of the guards roughly by the throat.*

"We're taking the prisoner number 13 from Cell Block D.  I talked to Daddy about this, so give him to me now.  If I think you're taking too long, I will make you suffer in ways that will make you wish you were never born.  Do I make myself clear?"

"Err...yes, Princess Lhyzra.  At once, your majesty."

"Good.  But now I'm waiting..."

*The guard scurries off and returns minutes later dragging an emaciated man with topaz hair and eyes and a blank stare--Zythryd.  The guard is huffing and wheezing with exertion.*

"Well, you only made me slightly bored, so I will spare you for now, but I expect you to be at least twice as fast next time or you will rouse my ire.  Now get out of my sight!"

*The guard bows and walks away as quickly as he can.*

*Lhyzra nods and walks back through the palace with the prisoner, a sneer on her face, and she manages to avoid anyone else who might be wanting to talk to her for some time, until she reaches the large entry hall, where a stern-looking man in opulent and richly trimmed arcane robes and a large platinum-and-amethyst crown, among various other magical-looking bejeweled items, stands waiting, flanked by a few guards wearing the same armour as the ones that Vasha had seen when she was fleeing invisbly with Louteah*

"Daddy!" Lhyzra calls out affectionately as she runs over into the man's arms, allowing him to give her a big hug, "I'm so glad to see you, I thought you were busy!  To what do I owe the honour of your presence?"

"I heard you were coming to take the prisoner that might know something about the Jewel, but I assure you that he doesn't--we were quite thorough.  Either way, I wanted to make sure it went smoothly for you and do I need an excuse to see my beautiful little girl?" he gently extends his pointer finger and touches her on the nose, "You're always so busy.  By the way, who is she?"

"A vassal from House Griiash skilled in the arts of feminine persuasion, as many of their numbers are.  She is of no consequence, and you can have her if you so desire, but I was planning on using her for the questioning."

"You're stubborn, my dear.  If you insist on trying again, I'm not going to stop you, so you can keep your vassal.  Go in peace, with my love, daughter."

*He turns to leave, as Lhyzra guides Vasha out of the palace and back to her own home, where she manifests a quick power on Zythryd before she finally breathes a sigh of relief and changes outfits.*

"Whew!  Well we made it!"


----------



## Bront (Oct 11, 2005)

Vasha reverts to her more natural hair color, and removes her lenses.  She looks at Zythryd, holds his hands, and says to him "Zythryd, dear, do you remember me?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 11, 2005)

*Zythryd seems to be unharmed from his time in prison, though his expression is vacant and distant.*

*But when he sees Vasha in her natural form, his face contorts in an expression of anger and hatred, and he rushes up to her, his hands poised like claws as he lunges at Vasha and begins to choke the life out of her.*

*Alyz gasps in shock and reflexively slams Zythryd with a mental shock power that knocks him reeling off of his victim as she rushes up.*

"Vasha, get behind me!"


----------



## Bront (Oct 11, 2005)

Vasha retreats, confused "What happened Alyz?  What did they do to him?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 11, 2005)

"Well, the Valthynes are much more subtle and effective than the Barryns when it comes to questioning prisoners...They didn't cause physical pain or harm his body, so they probably warped his mind...It seems they sunk tendrils of doubt into the darkness deep in his heart and then twisted his mind until he hates you with all his heart."

*He turns to attack Vasha again, but he doesn't go more than five feet before Alyz's eyes flash and he freezes in mid-motion, unable to move his body.*


----------



## Bront (Oct 11, 2005)

"Let me see what I can do."

Vasha weaves a spell around Zythryd, tapping into her nymph nature as well as her mystical abilities, hoping to reach through to Zythryd.

"Zythryd, open your heart.  Remember the love we've shared.  Please come back to me."

She walks forward to him, and gives him a tender kiss, before stepping back again.

OOC: Vasha is using her Dazling beauty (I think that's the one, I don't have it written down on her sheet), as well as casting Charm Person.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 11, 2005)

*Zythryd's eyes, full of hatred, go slack at Vasha's magic, though he still can't move due to Alyz's power.*

"A charm might hold him temporarily, but I don't think it will stick...Do you want me to drop the Brain Lock?"

(OOC:
Zythryd's Will Save Natural 1!)


----------



## Bront (Oct 11, 2005)

"Yes, for now.  Let's see if we can use the charm to get through to him."

Once she drops the lock....

"Zythryd, do you remember me?  Talk to me."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 11, 2005)

"You're my friend, Vasha."


----------



## Bront (Oct 11, 2005)

"We were more than that Zythryd.  Why did you attack me?  What made you so angry against me?"

"Alyz, help me, what can we do for him?"

If Alyz asks, Vasha will tell Zythryd to do what Alyz asks.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 11, 2005)

"I...I hate you Vasha,"Zythryd twitches,"Hate...hate!!!!!"

*He snarls as the charm shatters and lunges at Vasha again.*

*Alyz stops him dead in his tracks with another power to hold him in place.*

"I...I don't know..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 11, 2005)

"Do you think the blanket will help?  Is there someplace we can put him till we can help him?  He's got to be in there somewhere."

A single tear rolls down Vasha's cheak, but she whipes it away, struggling to be strong for Zythryd.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 11, 2005)

"Well the blanket will give him a peaceful sleep, so that can't hurt, but it probably will not help.  He seems to be pretty passive when you're not around, so we could probably just give him a nice room with room service and keep him there for now without trouble."


----------



## Bront (Oct 11, 2005)

"Alyz, please, talk to him, see what you can find out.  I'm going to dissapear for a bit."

Vasha looks to find Louteah "Do you still have that vanishing cloak?  I need to watch Zythryd without being seen."  She chokes up a bit.  "He hates me Louteah, I don't know what I'm going to do!"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 11, 2005)

*Alyz nods to Vasha.*

"I'll do what I can.  Thank you Vasha--I'm surprised you didn't say anything about anything you saw."

"I got that from Alyz, but I can get it again if you like...How could he hate you Vasha?  You are so loving and kind...How could anyone hate you?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 11, 2005)

to Alyz as she departs "Zythryd is important now, that can wait till later."

"They twisted him.  He attacked me, and broke though even my magical charms."  Vasha fights back tears "I have to be strong for him, and be there for him while Alyz tries to find out what she can."

Once Louteah returns with the cloak she says "You can come with if you want, perhaps to let Alyz know I'm there without letting Zythryd know.  But you mway not want to stay, it might be... unpleasant."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 11, 2005)

"Vasha...would you like for me to be there?  That is the only thing I need to know to make my decision."


----------



## Bront (Oct 11, 2005)

"It might help, but if things start getting bad, don't be afraid to leave.  I don't want you hurt."

Vasha holds Louteah's hand as they walk back to where Zythryd and Alyz are, Vasha under the cloak.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 11, 2005)

"Okay Vasha.  I'll do just that."

*As Vasha and Louteah walk back to Alyz, they see Alyz talking to Zythryd, who is slouching listlessly, as he mechanically answers her questions.*

"So why do you hate Vasha so much?"

*As soon as she says the name Vasha, Zythryd's listless expression transforms to one of hatred, and his whole body becomes tense as he clenches his fists.*

"She must suffer!  I will make her suffer like I suffered!  How can I hurt her?  Tell me!  Tell me!  Let me make her suffer!!!"


----------



## Bront (Oct 11, 2005)

Vasha remains silent, though it is a struggle.  She watches Alyz question him, and his reaction to even her name.  She holds Louteah's hand, which she holds tighter and tighter unconsiously, though the nymph has barely the strength to make it much more than a firm grip.  She tries to embrace Zythryd, much as she might embrace Arris, through sheere force of will and thought alone, trying to chanel her love into him.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 11, 2005)

*Vasha's concentration doesn't seem to have any effect.*

"Zythryd, calm down--I demand it!  Now why do you want to make her suffer?"

"She did this!  The bitch!  The treacherous bitch!  She must suffer!!!  I'll tell you all her secrets!"

"Don't worry.  I already know those."

"You're Alyz aren't you!!!  They said you don't exist!  That I was crazy!  Crazy!  Or lying, but I'm not lying!!!  I hate _hate_ *HATE*!"


----------



## Bront (Oct 11, 2005)

Vasha carefully and quietly whispers to Louteah "What does he think I did?"

Vasha continues to fight back her emotions, but doubt is creaping in.  She is responsable for this, and for him.  If she handn't trusted Vrymiin, one slave would still be alive, and Zythryd would still be ok, and Alyz's secrets would still be safe.  But then that would mean her love was wrong, and that couldn't be.

Torn inside, Vasha repains quiet, hoping Alyz can break though.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 11, 2005)

"What did she do?"

"She destroyed me and everything I worked to make!  My life, she ruined!  The bitch makes Vrymiin seem like a saint!  At least I _knew_ that Vrymiin would do evil, but Vasha called it _love_," he spits the word like a poison,"The bitch!  The filthy slut!  Everything is gone...Jyyrla is dead...Vasha must suffer!!!!"


----------



## Bront (Oct 11, 2005)

Vasha gets up and walks out again, hanging the cloak up just outside the room in case she needs it again.  The heads up to her room, where she dons her servant outfit.  She cleans up her face as best she can, and takes a few deep breaths to gather herself before she returns.

Unsassumingly, with her eyes downcast, she enter the room and kneels before Zythryd, at a bit of a distance.  "Is this what you wish Zythryd?  Would it please and appease you to have me as your servant?  Am I best used as a tool to pleasure and pamper you?  Please don't hurt my Sisters when all you want is me.  What can I do to appease you?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 11, 2005)

*When Vasha enters the room, Zythryd snarls, his face contorting again in pure hatred as he rushes at Vasha again to strangle her.*

*Once again, Alyz stops him in his tracks.*

"Vasha, I think he wants to kill you, not use you for pleasure..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 11, 2005)

"He wanted revenge.  When he repurchaced Vrymiin, he used her as a servant.  I had hoped that I could appease him as a servant till you could heal him.  I worry that perhaps now he's putting you in danger, and I don't want that."

Vasha ponders "Bertram spoke of someone who was able to heal Gralas, some of the Mojiin were able to.  Perhaps they could help, or Bertram can help."

"Alyz, if I'm not helping, then perhaps I had best hide myself away here for a while."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 11, 2005)

"Yes, I know the Mojiin of whom you speak.  It won't be able to help Zythryd.  I fear that the only thing that would fix him is a full Psychic Chirurgery, and only the most powerful Dragonlords can perform that, so it's going to be immensely tricky."


----------



## Bront (Oct 12, 2005)

"Well, we can do what we can to make him comfortable untill then.  But I think he needs to stay here and hidden, since he seems to have figured you out."  Vasha's tone is becoming almost monotone, her eyes starting to glaze over a bit, as he continues to repress her feelings.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

"You are right about that...My thought is to use a modify memory on him and then bring him to someone who can perform a Psychic Chirurgery and complain that the way they twisted his mind makes my methods of questioning ineffective, requesting that they 'reset' him, so to speak, so that I can try too.  What do you think?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 12, 2005)

Vasha nods "That might be best.  I hope that it does not cause any personal harm.  In addition, perhaps you can convince them that this has all been a simple illusion you and I used to try to get him to talk.  It was a brilliant idea," she says, replacing her lenses and changing her hair red, "to try to make him think that I was Vasha."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

*Alyz replaces her beautiful bejeweled dress and tiara as well as her sneer before moving up to Zythryd and pressing her hand against his forehead.*

"That's too risky.  I'm going to rewrite his memories since reaching here, just in case...Actually, That gives me an idea.  If we put a programmed amnesia on certain portions of his memory, we could claim that the amnesia was something he did to protect the needed information on Vasha, and they'd need to do a Psychic Chirurgery to remove the amnesia.  What do you think?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 12, 2005)

She nods "That sounds like a good plan.  I'm going to go, so you can make the nessessary arangements.  Unless you need me for something more...."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

"No, I'll do my best to take care of it for you.  You've been through a lot today..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 12, 2005)

Vasha nods and walks out in a daze.  She sort of heads towards her room, though in her daze, she takes a rather round about way, realy only looking straight ahead of her.  A few tears run down her face and cheek, but she doesn't seem to notice.  She enters her room and heads immediately for the bed, where she curls up in a ball, hugging her knees, and staring off into the distance as tears occasionaly run out of her eyes.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

*Puddles comes up to Vasha and whimpers a bit, jumping on the bed to curl up next to Vasha, and he begins to lick her affectionately.*


----------



## Bront (Oct 12, 2005)

"You don't hate me yet, do ya?" she says, in a bit of a sob/laugh.  "Course, I haven't hurt you yet."

She scratches Puddles behind the ears and tries to force a smile.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

*Puddles yawns and nuzzles up against Vasha, as there is a knock on the door.*

"Vasha?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 12, 2005)

"It's open." she says, actualy supprised she closed it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

"Hi..."

*Louteah comes into the room, a sad look of compassion on her face.*

"Vasha, you look like you need a Sister's love..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 12, 2005)

"I don't want to hurt you Louteah."  Vasha finaly begins to break down in tears.  "I seem to hurt everyone.  Zythryd was right, I did bring this on him.  Is that what my love is doomed to do to everyone?"

She sobs, tears finaly falling that she's been holding back all day.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

"Vasha, you won't hurt me.  You've never hurt me.  Your love has only helped me understand the ways of humanoids, and it makes me feel good about myself...It's not your fault.  Think of all those people whom you loved.  Bertram is safe and sent you his letter, Gralas has been healed because you found him and brought him your love, and soon Zythryd will be all better too.  How can you say that love is bad, when you were the one who just taught me that love is beautiful?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 12, 2005)

"I... I.... I don't know."  She sniffs "I wanted to love Zythryd, to heal him, and I couldn't.  He was so full of hate, and perhaps part of me thinks it wasn't misplaced."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

"It's not your fault...That's not really Zythryd talking.  They tortured him...twisted him...into what you saw there...When they use the magic on him, Psychic Chirurgery, it will fix any damage to his mind.  Wait until that happens before you decide what he really thinks about you, okay?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 12, 2005)

"I..I guess I'm just hurting.  So much pain, and it all revolves around me.  It's got me doubting things."  She tries to smile though the tears "You're wise beyond your years Louteah, and you still believe in my love.  I guess that should tell me how silly I'm being.  It just hurts soo much."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

"I know how you feel...When I was very little, my mother died to save my life...I felt guilty for so long, thinking that it was my fault, but then I realised that I needed to move on and live a happy life...My mother would have wanted for it to be this way, and thus her sacrifice is not in vain."


----------



## Bront (Oct 12, 2005)

"Your mother would be proud of you Louteah.  You're a lovely and wonderful woman."  Vasha sniffs, her tears finaly coming under controll again.  "You should remind Alyz to make sure someone picks up Zythryd's other slave.  I think she might be comforting for him to see her alive, once he gets better."

"And Louteah, please hurry back.  I don't realy want to be alone right now."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

"I'll be right back Vasha, but don't worry, you won't be alone--Puddles is here for you!"

*Louteah heads off and then returns a little while later:*

"I'm back, Sister.  Are you okay?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 12, 2005)

Vasha nods "I think so.  I'm begging to feel again.  I burried my feeling so deep trying to be strong for Zythryd, I was going numb till they all came bursting out."

"Could you stay with me tonight?  I won't ask anything else of you Sister, but having someone else close, it would just mean a lot for me.  There's plenty of room in the bed, and I'll be here to keep you safe as well."  Vasha opens her arms to welcome Louteah into a big hug, a warm smile eminating from her tear soaked cheeks.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

"Of course, Sister.  I'll stay with you as long as you need, okay?"

*Louteah cuddles affectionately with Vasha, sliding smoothly into the hug and smiling back at Vasha, wiping the tears off the Naiad's face as she gives Vasha a gentle kiss on the cheek.*

"I love you, Vasha.  I'm here for you."


----------



## Bront (Oct 12, 2005)

"I love you too Louteah.  Thank you."  Vasha returns her kiss and embraces her warmly.  "Just having you near is comforting."

Vasha shuffles out of her outfit and tosses it aside, feeling much more comfortable.  She removes her lenses and turns her hair back to it's natural color.  She snuggles back into Louteah's arms.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

"I'm glad.  Just let me hold you until you feel all better, okay Vasha?"

*Louteah strokes Vasha's bare back with a slow, gentle rhythm, occasionally planting gentle kisses across the Naiad's exposed front.*


----------



## Bront (Oct 12, 2005)

Vasha sighs and closes her eyes, allowing her sister's loving touch to comfort her.  When the kisses begin, she coos softly.  She opens her eyes, looks down to Louteah and smiles "Sister, I know of your uncertainty of sharing love.  Do not do anything you feel uncomfortable with for my sake."  She pulls Louteah into a tender kiss.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

*Louteah nods and smiles.*

"I will not, Sister.  I promise."


----------



## Bront (Oct 12, 2005)

Vasha smiles, and lays back again, allowing her sister to lovingly explore her, accapting what love Louteah was willing to give with a greatful heart.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

*Louteah kisses and hugs Vasha for a long while, then changes suit and begins to massage Vasha all across her body, using the techniques Vasha herself has taught her.*


----------



## Bront (Oct 12, 2005)

Vasha's body tingles and responds to Louteah's touch, encouraging her with coos and moans of approval.  She occasionaly draws Louteah into a kiss when she passes near.  Lovingly tender at first, but becoming more and more passionate as Louteah continued to explore her body.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

*Louteah continues on and on until no trace of Vasha's tears remain and the Naiad seems to know only pleasure, then she draws Vasha into a deep kiss and rests her head gently on Vasha's chest.*

"Did I do the massage well, Sister?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 12, 2005)

Vasha nods "You did very well Sister, you are a quick study.  You temp me to ask for more, but I shall not.  I could fall asleep with you in my arms right now, and not have any regrets.  You're more than a Sister to me Louteah, you're a Soul Sister, or perhaps even a True Sister, for you make me feel more complete when I'm with you.  I love you Louteah."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

"Thank you, Vasha.  I learned it all from you.  I'm not exactly sure of what a Soul Sister is, but the way you say it makes me feel glad."


----------



## Bront (Oct 12, 2005)

"It's for Sisters who are closer than most others.  And True Sisters are beyond that, where their enire beings sing in harmony when they're togeather.  I think you're the closest I've come to ever finding a True Sister, but that is a lot to put on your shoulders Sister.  I will happily call you my Soul Sister."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

"Okay, Soul Sister.  Would you like to just rest in my arms, then?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 12, 2005)

"And you in mine, yes."

Vasha snuggles up with Louteah under the blanket, and eventualy drifts off to sleep, arm in arm with Louteah.  If Louteah is there when she needs to change back, Vasha simply gives her a gentile kiss and holds her close again before drifting off to sleep again.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

*Vasha wakes up the next morning to find that Louteah is still asleep in her dragon form, nuzzled up against her.*


----------



## Bront (Oct 12, 2005)

Vasha smiles and enjoys holding on to the small Dragon till she finaly wakes up.  "Good morning Soul Sister, did you sleep well?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

*Louteah yawns and then shifts back into her Valsian form.*

"Yes, I did.  I hope you did too, Soul Sister."


----------



## Bront (Oct 12, 2005)

"With you near, I couldn't help but."

Vasha kisses Louteah, and then rises.  She puts on the white dress Louteah gave her before she accompanies her down to breakfast.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

*As they head to breakfast, Alyz comes down with a smile.*

"There you two sleepyheads are!  Feeling better, Vasha?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 12, 2005)

"Yes, thanks to my Soul Sister."  Vasha smiles and gives Louteah a gentile kiss.  In Louteah's white dress, Vasha glows again with a gentile, youthful inocence that has been missing for the past few days.

"So, what of Zythryd's remaining slave, and how is Zythryd doing?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

"Niilaa goes on auction today, and I intend to buy her.  Zythryd is still asleep...But I think you are in for a pleasant surprise...If you have any questions for me, you can ask them now, I suppose."


----------



## Bront (Oct 12, 2005)

"A pleasant supprise, that's a good change.  Is he better today?  I hope Niilaa is well too, but we can help her here if she's not."

"And Alyz, I can only tell you of my admiration for the risks that you're taking.  I had no idea you were in as deep as you are amidst the Dragonlords.  It must be rough on you to have to decend into that world again and again."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

"He is better now, I think.  She is probably not doing well though, based on what I heard of how Vrymiin treated her, but you're right that we can help her."


"In some ways, yes, it is.  It hurts to have someone hate you, I know you know from Zythryd.  It is the same with me as it was for you, except Gralas hated me without having his mind warped against me...and Marrik too.  But you see, as you have no doubt guessed from my choice of companions, I _am_ a Dragonlord.  My real name is Lhyzra, Crown Princess Lhyzra Valthyne."


----------



## Bront (Oct 12, 2005)

Vasha lights up "So, Zythryd is ok?  I can see him?"

"But, you're an Ecomancer too?  You've made such a great sacrifice, defying your family like this.  Perhaps some day you can tell me why.  But I believe and trust in you Alyz, you have a great love in you."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

"Yes, he is well.  You can see him when he wakes up, okay?"

"I'm not an Ecomancer, Vasha.  I'm just a Dragonlord.  I do share much common ground with the Ecomancers though, but technically, I have not defied my family..."

"Vasha, I am glad that you trust me," a little tear comes to Alyz's eye, "It is more than the others would do..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 12, 2005)

"Where is he sleeping, I'd like to be there when he does wake."

"You have defied them in all but the letter, which must be hard on you.  I'm here for you Sister, as you and Louteah have been for me, if you need me."

"I've noticed trust is something that many are loath to give, and from what I've been through, I understand why.  But understanding does not make the hurt of distrust any easier.  Don't give up Sister."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

"He's in a guest room.  I can show you there after breakfast."



> I've noticed trust is something that many are loath to give, and from what I've been through, I understand why. But understanding does not make the hurt of distrust any easier. Don't give up Sister."




"It doesn't matter any more, Vasha...I frankly don't care who trusts me any more...the only man for whom I cared rejected me and died hating me...that is the hardest pain of all."


----------



## Bront (Oct 12, 2005)

"Thank you."

"Sometimes the hardest love is the one that doesn't love us back, but that doesn't mean we should give up.  My father's heart was big enough to love the world, and I believe in my heart that there was some special spot for you, even if he was never able to tell you so.  But I can see this subject hurts Sister.  Believe me when I say it will heal, and I swear to you I will help."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2005)

"You are wrong, Vasha.  You can believe me...Marrik did not love me...he died hating me, cursing my name..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 13, 2005)

"Well, I'm sorry Alyz, and I wish I could do something about it, but remember I love you, and so does Louteah.  I'm sure there are more people who are able to love you as well."

"I should go see Zythryd now, i want to be there when he wakes."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2005)

"Sure, I will take you there at once."

*Alyz leads Vasha to a room where Zythryd sleeps peacefully, though he does seem a little bit pale.*


----------



## Bront (Oct 13, 2005)

"Thank you Alyz, and I'm sorry I keep bringing up such painfull memories."  She gives Alyz a tender kiss and a tight hug.  "I'll watch over him till he awakes."

Vasha takes a seat next to the bed and watches over Zythryd, a warm smile on her face over how peaceful he looks.  She sits quietly and waits.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2005)

*After a few hours of sitting and watching, Vasha's vigilance is rewarded as Zythryd's eyes flutter open.*

*He yawns and props himself up, looking around the room.  When they settle on Vasha, tears come to his eyes, and he holds up his hands in front of his face, trembling as he gazes at them in horror.*

"Vasha...I...I'm so sorry.  What have I done?  These...these hands...I tried to kill you with them, to choke the life away..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 13, 2005)

"Dear Zythryd, you are hardly to blame for what was done to you.  If it had not been for my actions, you would have never known such pain."

She smiles, and a single tear of join falls from her face, as she takes Zythryd's hand in hers.  "I'm here now, and you're safe."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2005)

"But, I...After all they...I felt the hatred for you overwhelm me, and I wanted nothing more than to make you suffer, to hurt you...It was awful, and it must be how Vrymiin feels all the time...How can I live with myself when I wished you such malice?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 13, 2005)

"The same way I have to live with causing you such pain.  One day at a time."

"Look deep down in yourself.  See inside your true heart, and tell me how you feel."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2005)

> "The same way I have to live with causing you such pain. One day at a time."



"Except I know you never wanted to hurt me, Vasha...It was all just a mistake...But I...I can feel the awful memories inside of me...I wanted to choke the life out of you and rip your throat out, Vasha," tears come to his eyes.


----------



## Bront (Oct 13, 2005)

Vasha leans over and gives Zythryd a reassuring kiss.  "But you didn't.  I wish I could change what you had to go through, or go through it for you, but I have to live with the fact that I caused you to suffer simply because you were near me, and because I tried to love one of your slaves.  There is another's death on my hands, and possibly countless more that I don't even know."

"Zythryd, what can I do to help ease your pain?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2005)

Vasha said:
			
		

> But you didn't.



"But I tried...How can I hold you gently in these hands ever again, or caress your soft, creamy skin, when I had these same hands on your throat, choking the life away?" 



			
				Vasha said:
			
		

> There is another's death on my hands, and possibly countless more that I don't even know.



"Death?  What do you mean, Vasha?  Who died?" 



			
				Vasha said:
			
		

> "Zythryd, what can I do to help ease your pain?"



"I don't know...I don't know if I can ever forgive myself for hating you..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 13, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Death?  What do you mean, Vasha?  Who died?"



Vasha pauses a moment "Niilaa should be ok, Alyz is going to purchas her today, but Jyyrla... Vrymiin was unkind to both of them, and she did not make it."


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I don't know...I don't know if I can ever forgive myself for hating you..."



"Zythryd, I forgive you, and if I can do it, you can do it."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2005)

*Zythryd begins to cry even more.*

"Jyyrla is dead?" he says the next word with intense hatred, "_Vrymiin_!"



			
				Vasha said:
			
		

> "Zythryd, I forgive you, and if I can do it, you can do it."



"But how can you forgive me, Vasha...I made you cry so much, I remember...I hurt you so...


----------



## Bront (Oct 13, 2005)

"Zythryd, I ask you again, what do you feel in your heart?  What feelings truely beat deep down inside?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2005)

"Vasha...deep down inside, I love you, Vasha...But, the part of me that they brought to the surface...that is part of me too...That part says that I warned you she was dangerous, and evil, but you wouldn't listen...And it blames you for the death of Jyyrla and the destruction of all my life..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 13, 2005)

"Then you have to let your love overcome your hate, because deep down you know it to be right.  Don't think I don't blame myself Zythryd, but I am who I am, which means I will love.  And I hope that the me that you love is the me that is true to myself.  And I hope you can forgive me for putting you through this ordeal."

"Do you think you can walk?  I have some people who I'd like you to meet, and I'd like to show you why you had to go through what you did."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2005)

Vasha said:
			
		

> "Then you have to let your love overcome your hate, because deep down you know it to be right. Don't think I don't blame myself Zythryd, but I am who I am, which means I will love. And I hope that the me that you love is the me that is true to myself. And I hope you can forgive me for putting you through this ordeal."



"Vasha, I wish I could, completely, but all those nightmarish visions of hatred make me so unsure of myself..."



			
				Vasha said:
			
		

> "Do you think you can walk? I have some people who I'd like you to meet, and I'd like to show you why you had to go through what you did."



"Do you mean Crown Princess Lhyzra?  Vasha, you have to stay away from her--she's the cruelest Dragonlord there is!"


----------



## Bront (Oct 13, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Vasha, I wish I could, completely, but all those nightmarish visions of hatred make me so unsure of myself..."



"Time will help you heal Zythryd, and I hope my love will help you too."


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Do you mean Crown Princess Lhyzra?  Vasha, you have to stay away from her--she's the cruelest Dragonlord there is!"



"Zythryd, things are not as they seem.  Please, believe in me on this.  Here, I'll bet you're hungry.  I'll bring you something to eat, ok?"

Vasha bounds out of the door, peaking her head back in to say "Don't you go anywhere." with a giggle, and then heads to get Zythryd something to eat, and to find Louteah.

"Soul Sister, I have someone I want you to meet, and I need your help.  He's wary of Alyz, and I'm hoping you can help convince him she's worthy of trust.  Besides, I think having someone besides myself with him will help him relax a bit.  He's still in a bit of shock over what was done to him."


----------

